#ubuntu-unity 2012-03-05
<snadge> ive just gotten used to the "new" way of doing it.. and its been reverted ;)
<Daekdroom> Why the hell do you ask that every time?
<snadge> i just wanna know if its gonna get changed again
<snadge> or what the story is
<thumper> snadge: as far as I'm aware, it was decided to revert back
<snadge> but i thought this was related to super being used for the help popup
<snadge> the help popup doesnt reflect the reversion either.. it still says shift/alt super
<Daekdroom> Does anyone here know if there's a bug report regarding sometimes when you drag icons from Launcher, they will sort of "get stuck" somewhere?
<thumper> snadge: mine doesn't, I'm pretty sure it is getting it from compiz-config
<thumper> snadge: although perhaps just once, I've not checked
<thumper> Daekdroom: stuck where?
 * thumper has school run
<glosoli> LIM is by default included in Precise silently ?
<Daekdroom> thumper, wherever near Launcher I release the cursor.
<Daekdroom> Let me get a screenshot
<Daekdroom> Interesting. It fixed itself a few seconds after I got the screenie :P
<snadge> i had to unity --reset to get the keyboard shortcut reversion
<Daekdroom> http://imagebin.org/202036
<snadge> it looks like you can configure it from both settings -> keyboard or ccsm
<snadge> hopefully those configuration settings refer to the same thing ;)
<thumper> Daekdroom: what are your steps to reproduce?
<Daekdroom> thumper, play with drag n dropping icons in the Launcher until it messes up.
<thumper> Daekdroom: hmm, I don't see it...
<thumper> Daekdroom: what does "apt-cache policy unity" say?
<thumper> Daekdroom: this could be one of the recent fixes
<Daekdroom>   Instalado: 5.4.0+bzr2047ubuntu0+654
<thumper> hmm...
<Daekdroom> I can't find any way to reproduce it. It just happens sometimes.
<bschaefer> mhr3, hey, good morning. I have fixed those issues and it now has a nice autopilot test. For: https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/fix-711199/+merge/89192
<mhr3> bschaefer, yea, i saw it, very nice work
<mhr3> there's still one issue though, lenses can push results even when there's no search
<bschaefer> mhr3, o really?
<mhr3> so what can happen is that you'll be displaying "no results" and there in fact will be results
<bschaefer> mhr3, hmm, do you know of an example where that is the case?
<mhr3> bschaefer, if could happen in the home lens for example
<bschaefer> mhr3, does SearchChange get emited when that happens?
<mhr3> say you have a new user account, so there will be nothing recent, but once you run something the lens will update even without search to show the app you just run
<mhr3> not really, just the results model / results view will be updated
<mhr3> bschaefer, but it's quite corner-case scenario, i'm not going to block the merge on that, still it should be fixed
<bschaefer> mhr3, hmm, yes agree!
<bschaefer> mhr3, I was thinking, if it was possible to 'text_changed.emit()'
<bschaefer> that will cause it to fire of that timer I have
<bschaefer> mhr3 I have to look at that code, as im not familiar with it as much though
<mhr3> hmm doesn't sound like a clean solution to me
<bschaefer> mhr3, yeah, cause anytime an update happens it will emit that...
<bschaefer> hence endless loop
<bschaefer> hmm, well Ill look into that more
<bschaefer> its getting a little late here
<mhr3> probably 5.8 stuff :)
<bschaefer> mhr3, yes sounds good!
<bschaefer> mhr3, thanks for all your help and work for this :)
<mhr3> thank you ;)
<bschaefer> mhr3, have a good night, ill get thumper to approve it in the morning and hopefully you can see it soon :)
<bschaefer> well my morning haha
<bschaefer> mhr3, have a good day!
<mhr3> bschaefer, good night to you :)
<Saviq> didrocks, hey, pinging you to remember about "unity-common" for unity-2d on unity-merger
<didrocks> Saviq: hum, didn't I say in the end that's maybe a bad idea?
<didrocks> Saviq: let me rethink
<didrocks> Saviq: some of your tests are depending on some assets, right?
<didrocks> Saviq: or is it something else?
<Saviq> didrocks, the tests depend on the Unity dconf schema to be installed
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, so maybe you can ping mhr3 and kamstrup, they did some kind of "mock gsettings" for similar cases
<didrocks> Saviq: which seems more correct to me
<Saviq> didrocks, truth is we don't care about gsettings or what the schema contains, just that it is there, but yeah, mocking the schema might work, too
<didrocks> Saviq: seems a safer option to me in correctness as well as in build-depends and build-time (installing rdepends) ones, wdyt?
<mhr3> afaik we dont mock gsettings, we wanted at some point, but dropped it
<didrocks> mhr3: oh? I was thinking the work was finished here?
<Saviq> didrocks, true, I could try and set GSETTINGS_SCHEMA_DIR to our own copy
<didrocks> Saviq: seems better :)
<mhr3> didrocks, no, there's many things you can do with gsettings, but pretending you have a schema which you don't isn't one of them
<didrocks> mhr3: hum, even with the dconf gkeyfile backend?
<mhr3> even
<didrocks> greyback: Saviq: unity-2d uploaded built against unity 5.6 btw, unfreezing now -2d :)
<Saviq> didrocks, awesome
<greyback> didrocks: yay
<angeloc> kamstrup, mhr3: merge proposal 95591 done!
<angeloc> kamstrup, mhr3: opening sftp:// from dash is amazing!
<Saviq> didrocks, ssoo... not sure how to proceed, tried having a local set of gschemas but the tests use the running instance that doesn't know about my GSETTINGS_SCHEMA_DIR, so unless I actually do install the schema I can't fake it, as mhr3 said
<didrocks> Saviq: I would surely ask desrt once he's around (he's generally on #ubuntu-desktop, will be here I guess in 4 hours)
<Saviq> didrocks, ok will do
<mhr3> Saviq, well if you do have the schema at hand it should be possible to just use keyfile backend as didrocks said, the problem is when you dont have the schema
<Saviq> mhr3, TBH in my case I just need to fake the schema being there, it's empty and that's enough, but it needs to be installed
<Saviq> so yeah, keyfile might work, need to check
<mhr3> Saviq, just try setting GSETTINGS_BACKEND=memory
<Saviq> mhr3, that might work!
<angeloc_>  mhr3: have you seen the patch?
<mhr3> angeloc, on my todo
<angeloc> mhr3: great news! thank you!
<mhr3> angeloc, btw what the agreement? did you sign it yet?
<mhr3> what about*
<angeloc> mhr3: yes, but htere was a bug on the contributor agreement web page, wich I signalled and was fixed this morning
<angeloc> mhr3: but finally I did it!
<angeloc> mhr3: what's *?
<mhr3> angeloc, i see two issues - pls dont use underscores in enum names
<angeloc> mhr3: so sorry... there is a guideline for vala somewhere?
<mhr3> you're also using tabs and it's just eeeh :P (spaces only pls)
<angeloc> mhr3: yes, i have some glitches with my editor, i'll fix them as soon as possible
<mhr3> angeloc, and last thing, i touched the same part of code you did, so there'll be conflicts, it'd be nice if you could merge lp:~mhr3/unity-lens-files/fix-921665 and set it as prereq for the branch
<angeloc> mh3r: minchia (Italian approving expression), ok, this is a little bit more difficult, but extremely entertaining!
<mhr3> angeloc, i like that you're up for some challenge ;)
<angeloc> mhr3:I'm really addicted, Ubuntu development rocks!
<mhr3> angeloc, also please use uri_regex instead of normal_regex, "normal" is very ambigous ;)
<angeloc> mhr3: I had a suspect ...
<mhr3> eeh, i meant web_regex
<mhr3> all of those are uris :)
<Andy80_> Trevinho: here you have the lspci output http://pastebin.com/mM7YWgH4
<Andy80_> Trevinho: http://pastebin.com/g2FbhaNB
<Trevinho> il modello esatto del computer lo sai?
 * Trevinho sorry
<tbf> what's that? with unity 5.4.0+bzr2047ubuntu0+654 gtk apps keep their main menu attached...
<tbf> ...hopefully not intended.
<Daekdroom> What do you mean by main menu attached?
<tbf> Daekdroom: they still appear in the application window...
<tbf> Daekdroom: oddly they also get mirrored to the indicator panel
<tbf> therefore communication seems to work at least
<Daekdroom> I have that version installed and it's working alright over here.
<tbf> hmm. odd.
<gord> mhr3, is it just me or is test_filesystem_lenses completely non working?
<mhr3> gord, i hope it's just you :P
<gord> mhr3, me too ;) for me it gets stuck in TestLensesAdded waiting for the lenses to load then times out - which for some reason causes gtest to not run the rest of the tests
<mhr3> let me check
<mhr3> gord, eeh
<mhr3> task-1: [ RUN      ] TestFilesystemLenses.TestFileLoading
<mhr3> ?
<gord> mhr3, task-1: [ RUN      ] TestFilesystemLenses.TestLensesAdded
<gord> TestFileLoading passes
<gord> oh wait no fails
<mhr3> it doesn't here :P
<gord> task-1: [  FAILED  ] TestFilesystemLenses.TestFileLoading (11 ms)
<mhr3> what the hell broke it
<gord> task-1: unknown file: Failure
<gord> task-1: C++ exception with description "std::bad_alloc" thrown in the test body.
<mhr3> gord, it's starting to smell like corrupted stack to me
<gord> mhr3, disabling the category tests (frequent causer of problems) leaves me with no errors, it just times out trying to load the lenses, i'd assume in WaitForLensesToLoad
<mhr3> gord, if the waiting for load times out it's expected to crash (cause the stack variable with the lenses goes away)
<mhr3> but why does it time out?
<mhr3> oh god, pls tell me it's not because of timeout_add_seconds
<mhr3> why the hell would you use that in tests...
<gord> mhr3, flipping on debug, it does seem to load all the test lenses just fine
<gord> apart from the ones designed to fail obviously
<mhr3> i hate when tests are more flaky than the actual code
<tsdgeos> didrocks: i'm confused about you asking for that DEP-3 thing for my metacity patch, none of the metacity patches have that
<didrocks> tsdgeos: probably because most of them are debian patches and it really depends on the maintainer
<tsdgeos> oh
<tsdgeos> actually some do
<didrocks> tsdgeos: but for most of the work we do in the ubuntu desktop team, we try to have them, especially when it's not obvious or we know it will be maintained for a long time
<tsdgeos> didrocks: i've added the comments
<didrocks> tsdgeos: thanks :)
<kelemengabor> hi, could someone merge the branch proposed for https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/923762 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 923762 in unity (Ubuntu) "Files missing from Unity's POTFILES.in" [Medium,In progress]
<gord> mhr3, ^^ re-review of kelemengabor's branch please?
<mhr3> gord, review of https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity/safer-tests/+merge/95949 please?
<mhr3> kelemengabor, gord, it looks good
<mhr3> but last time didrocks was shouting, right? :)
<mhr3> so let's have him take a look at it first
<gord> mhr3, sure, will give it a spin
<didrocks> mhr3: hum, shouting, for what? :)
<didrocks> mhr3: no, just make the refresh of the .pot file a separate merge req, that's all :)
<mhr3> didrocks, dunno, isn't that what you do all the time? :P
<didrocks> (with the udpated POTFILES.in
<didrocks> just don't mix it with other changes :)
<didrocks> mhr3: come on!
<didrocks> mhr3: it's just you guys who like to make me work 12 hours a day :p
<mhr3> didrocks, we just know you love your job to we want you to enjoy every bit of it ;)
<didrocks> :p
<mhr3> didrocks, anyway, since the branch just updates potfiles.in and .skip isn't fine, right?
<didrocks> mhr3: will be great to update then in the same or just another branch the templates
<didrocks> so that you, as upstream, avoid ending up with a lot of translation updates in a feature/bug fix branch
<gord> mhr3, yaay, test works again :)
<mhr3> gord, seems like the signal was the culprit
<mhr3> didrocks, you're so nice to us, we don't deserve you
<didrocks> mhr3: that's what everyone is telling me everyday </kidding> ;)
<didrocks> I'm just your mother it seems some times :)
<mhr3> yea, shouting at us everyday, that fits :)
<didrocks> gord: welcome to the unity team
<didrocks> gord: are you new? :)
<didrocks> want some help? ;)
 * gord wonders if there is anyone else left who has been working on unity as long as him ... njpatel jumped ship!
<gord> or rather, got promoted to some other ship
<didrocks> gord: this launchpad email is confusing, what happened?
<didrocks> about you getting into the team
<didrocks> and acked by… you :)
<gord> didrocks, was just me playing about, i wasn't in the team directly but through other teams, couldn't modify a merge request which was weird, so i thought adding myself directly might fix it, turned out jason was just trying to merge a branch into another branch of his, not trunk ;)
<didrocks> gord: ah interesting :)
<didrocks> yeah, makes sense
<didrocks> so indirect membership and you add you directly yourself
<didrocks> funny :)
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<bkerensa> :( unity just displayed a weird screen artifact and upon reboot my unity launcher was reset
<bkerensa> and desktop wallpaper
<bkerensa> :(
<andyrock> om26er__, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/947362
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 947362 in unity (Ubuntu) "As soon as you start to drag a dash icon, the icon is drawn for a moment at (100, 100)" [Undecided,New]
<andyrock> can you reproduce this one?
<andyrock> htorque, hello
<andyrock> ^^^
<htorque> yes
<om26er__> looking
<om26er__> uh he was quicker :D
<htorque> hi :-)
<andyrock> htorque, can you confirm? :)
<andyrock> please
<htorque> done
<andyrock> thx
<bilal> Anyone knows the difference between an autopilot test and a normal one?
<mhall119> tedg: do you know if the sound indicator support MPRIS 2.1?
<bschaefer> bilal, do you mean a manual test vs an autopilot test?
<tedg> mhall119, I don't know, but I'd guess yes.
<tedg> mhall119, Conor would know...
<mhall119> ronoc?
<tedg> bilal, Basically the level of integration.  Autopilot runs on a complete-ish desktop.
<tedg> mhall119, Yes
<mhall119> thanks
<tedg> lamalex, Can you answer bilal's question a bit better than that? ^
<bilal> thanks tedg, that's what I needed
<mhall119> tedg: also, we need some instructions for pre-seeding HUD data
<mhall119> something we can put on developer.u.c
<bilal> tedg: no need, thomi is helping me with it ;)
<bilal> thanks a lot anyway
<tedg> mhall119, Hmm, yes.
<tedg> We should make a demo and document it.
<mhall119> tedg: do you happen to know if there is any documentation about using MPRIS to connect to the sound menu?
<mhall119> http://www.mpris.org/2.1/spec/ isn't very helpful
<tedg> mhall119, This looks like it's out of date: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundMenu#Music_player_integration
<mhall119> tedg: do you think http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/2011/02/easily-support-sound-menu-in-python.html still  have a good example of integrating with python?
<mhall119> or is it out of date now too
<tedg> mhall119, Out of date, that's before we did all that work in libunity for people.
<tedg> mhall119, They should just be able to use libunity today.
<mhall119> so no more MPRIS?
<mhall119> they just use Unity.MusicPlayer and the like?
<tedg> mhall119, Well, it is MPRIS, it's just done in a nice to use API.
<tedg> mhall119, We've implemented the MPRIS client.
<thumper> morning
<mhall119> tedg: ah, cool, is there any documentation on doing that then?
<mhall119> good afternoon thumper
<tedg> mhall119, I think only the API docs, but again, ronoc would be the guy to ask, he did all that work.
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> tedg: is ronoc also a good person to ask about docs for the message indicator?
<mhall119> or is there someone better I can ask
<bschaefer> thumper, good morning! I have a review for you :)
<bschaefer> thumper, https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/fix-711199/+merge/89192
<thumper> bschaefer: morning, I'll look at it soon
<bschaefer> thumper, thanks, and no worries just wanted to add it to your todo list
<tedg> mhall119, No, messaging indicator is me :-)
<mhall119> tedg: ah, well then while I have your ear, I need some documentation on integrating with the message indicator to put on developer.u.c
<angeloc> mhr3: why you removed AppInfo.launch_default_for_uri (uri, null); from your ubuntu-lens-files branch?
<angeloc> I cannot understand
<angeloc> mhr3: ?
<mhr3> angeloc, cause it's not needed
<angeloc> mhr3: yes, it's needed to open web url with browser web, and after my patch, open mountable uris in nautilus?
<angeloc> mhr3: how can I open uris without launch_default_for_uri or launch_uris?
<mhr3> angeloc, what makes you think it's needed?
<angeloc> mhr3: Have I to add a special case in yor code that use these function only when an uri is detected?
<angeloc> mhr3: I think that is used to open uris, isn't it?
<mhr3> it did, but it wasn't necessary for standard uris
<angeloc> mhr3: who launches firefox when on dash user write google.com?
<mhr3> if you return NOT_HANDLED from the activate method, unity tries to do what it can do
<mhr3> and it can open uris
<angeloc> mhr3: so my patch is totally useless! Target of my patch was to extend launch_default_for_uri to use launch_uris if a mountable uri is detected, but if Unity knows how to handle all the uris itself, my patch is worth nothing, am I wrong?
<mhr3> yes :)
<mhr3> angeloc, unity just does exactly what the files lens was doing before your patch
<mhr3> ie trying to run a sftp://... uri but failing cause it wasn't mounted
<mhr3> your patch changes the default behaviour, that's why it works
<angeloc> mh3r: ok, ok, Unity can hadle web uris, but not mountable ones, so before return new Unity.ActivationResponse (Unity.HandledType.HIDE_DASH); I have to add code to handle mountable uris
<angeloc> mhr3: right?
<mhr3> yes
<angeloc> mh3r: I'm happy, I almost done!
#ubuntu-unity 2012-03-06
<didrocks> JohnLea: hey, how are you?
<JohnLea> ddrocks; morning!
<AlanBell> morning, anyone know when the unity menus and dash will start saying sensible stuff to orca users?
<AlanBell> tedg had some changes to stop everything being a check item, but I don't think they have landed yet
<AlanBell> right now the only stuff that gets read out is the keyboard shortcuts, the HUD is basically completely broken, dash is somewhat working
<AlanBell> and is there some way we can stop massive regressions like this from happening?
<AlanBell> the theory was with unity as an upstream that things wouldn't land until they actually work and pass some basic tests, how can we get a basic sanity check with orca into that test suite?
<didrocks> JohnLea: hey, spell my name to hilight me :)
<didrocks> JohnLea: small question on quicklist
<didrocks> JohnLea: should the static quicklist be capitalized as: "New Document" or "New document" ?
<Saviq> didrocks, hey, so... desrt says "you can't do that, unless you can whip up dbus", but even then I'd have to have control over the dconf backend's environment to point it to the schemas dir
<didrocks> Saviq: hey, hum, this gsettings thing is really annoying for testing :/
<didrocks> I wonder if we need to think a better way or just workarounding it
<Saviq> didrocks, so yeah, it could be doable with the memory backend, but QConf doesn't do that yet
<didrocks> right
<Saviq> didrocks, an interim solution would be to add unity-common to Build-Dep
<Saviq> (at least for unity-2d)
<Saviq> didrocks, but I really hope we can get a X-Test-Dep
<didrocks> Saviq: well, not build-dep, but in the merger env
<Saviq> didrocks, if you can do that, yes
<Saviq> but that would be very unity-2d-specific, not sure if you want that
<Saviq> not sure you'd want a "fake" build-dep either
<didrocks> Saviq: I certainly don't want to add unity-common in build-dep
<didrocks> Saviq: that will make every build on official repository taking it
<Saviq> didrocks, right
<didrocks> andd will make it hard with arch skew
<didrocks> so, I hate adding it to the merger env for unity-2d
<didrocks> but I don't see a better solution for now :/
<Saviq> didrocks, where do you think we could start a discussion about a (X-)Test-Dep for debian/control?
<Saviq> do you at all think that could be a solution
<Saviq> ?
<didrocks> Saviq: ubuntu-devel I would say
<didrocks> (ML)
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, I added the conditional dep for the merger
<didrocks> Saviq: need to confirm it works of course, but it should be fine :)
<Saviq> didrocks, can I try locally? what's the diff to the unity-merger branch?
<JohnLea> didrocks: "New document"  We don't want to capitalise every word just for the sake of it
<didrocks> Saviq: easy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/871181/
<didrocks> JohnLea: ok, so you need to change the LauncherAPI page :)
<JohnLea> didrocks; url?
<didrocks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI
<angeloc> mhr3: done! this time I think that will be ok!
<jalcine> https://launchpad.net/speechcontrol + unity = \o/
<Sweetshark> hi, there! please have a look at bug 945317. its a unity-2d only issue, so very likely a unity-2d fault.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 945317 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "menubar doesn't show in unity2d" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/945317
<Sweetshark> thx
<Saviq> gord, hey, any idea about http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/871210/ ?
<Saviq> gord, we suddenly got that while building unity-2d (some new release must've flown down)
<gord> Saviq, yeah, that is me being silly, got too used to writing C++ code and not enough C ;) - give me two minutes
<Saviq> gord, cheers
<gord> mhr3, now TestGDBusPorxy is timing out on my system, i guess its time I greped all the tests for _add_seconds ;)
<gord> Saviq, if you want to give a quick review to unblock that https://code.launchpad.net/~gordallott/unity/hud-include-correct-glib/+merge/96083
<Saviq> gord, checking, unity is still under freeze, though, right? do we want to UNBLOCK that?
<gord> oh yeah right, sure
<gord> done
<Saviq> gord, approved, but I can't change the state of the MR
<gord> Saviq, yeah thats fine, just wanted to get an approve from you :) thanks
<Saviq> gord, cheers and thanks
 * AlanBell tests HUD in unity 2d
<AlanBell> so you type a string, and there are 5 options below it all called "push button"
<AlanBell> not massively useful
<AlanBell> gord: y u no expose content of HUD suggestions?
<jalcine> What was the string?
<gord> AlanBell, oh right, accessibility? geez, hold on let me get right on that
<AlanBell> gord: unity 2d, they are all called "push button" and not what they actually say
<AlanBell> in 3d I think they are completely silent still
<gord> AlanBell, give greyback a poke when he's around
<AlanBell> ok
<trijntje> Hi all. On a non-english system, will unity still search the english tags in .desktop-files or only look in the translated ones? I need to know if I should duplicate the English tags while translating
<gord> mhr3, ^ didn't we have a conversation about this? ;)
<mhr3> gord, and not just with you :)
<mhr3> trijntje, what do you mean by tags?
<mhr3> gord, i did grep all usage of add_seconds in the tests, should be good
<trijntje> mhr3: For example Keywords=Code;Editor;Programming;
<trijntje> also see http://mhall119.com/2012/02/contributing-to-unity-for-non-developers-keywords/
<angeloc> mhr3: done! I think that mountable uri patch should be ready!
<mhr3> angeloc, cool, will take a look soon
<mhr3> trijntje, only localized version of that will be used
<angeloc> mhr3: great!
<trijntje> mhr3: thats good to know, thanks.
<trijntje> I dont know if this has been discussed already, but wouldn't it be better to also search in the English keywords by default, to improve consistency across languages?
<mhr3> it has, and is considered undesired
<seb128> trijntje, no it wouldn't be better, especially for people who don't know english and would wonder why that typed match something which has nothing to do with it
<seb128> trijntje, just because it matches an english keyword they don't know about and which is showing nowhere in the ui
<trijntje> mhr3, seb128: that also makes sense. Good to know it has been considered and rejected
<trijntje> thanks for your responses!
<seb128> yw
<AlanBell> is this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnityTests the tests that are done on unity pre-release? or has that been superceded by the stuff balloons is doing with checkbox?
<AlanBell> there is no mention of either Onboard or Orca on that page
<AlanBell> or compiz enhanced zoom or high contrast themes or any accessibility stuff at all
<AlanBell> not even changing the text size
<zyga> hi
<zyga> I've just reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/947890
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 947890 in unity (Ubuntu) "Artefacts in dash icon overlay" [Undecided,New]
<zyga> I've included an attachement with a screenshot + magnification of the problem
<zyga> could anyone have a look and check if this is GPU/rendering bug, styling bug or an explicit design?
<jml> when I search for an app in the dash (e.g. Firefox), it finds it, but I can't seem to activate it
<jml> Enter doesn't appear to do anything
<jml> neither does clicking on the icon.
<gord> zyga, yeah its a known issue with radeon gpu's
<Saviq> didrocks, just so you know, until https://code.launchpad.net/~gordallott/unity/hud-include-correct-glib/+merge/96083 gets merged (and released) unity-2d won't build
<zyga> gord: thanks, is there a duplicate to track?
<didrocks> Saviq: it's already unblocked
<Saviq> didrocks, yes, but not yet approved
<didrocks> Saviq: why didn't you approve?
<Saviq> didrocks, can't
<Saviq> I'm "community" when it comes to Unity
<Saviq> didrocks, and then, won't it need to be released for the merger to pick it up anyway?
<gord> zyga, not sure off hand, but if your around in three hours or so, you can ask jaytaoko when he arrives - he's been tracking/working on it
<zyga> ok, will do
<didrocks> Saviq: no, it's UNBLOCKED
<zyga> I'm about to report another bug like that
<didrocks> and said above, so pass the freeze :)
<zyga> for "selectors" (like "all" in the filter pane)
<Saviq> didrocks, right Unity 5.6 is still unreleased?
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah
<Saviq> didrocks, that makes sense
<mhr3> angeloc, looking good, could i ask you for one more thing? :)
<mhr3> two actually
<angeloc> mhr3: sure!
<mhr3> angeloc, one is simple - the enum you added should have some "don't know what's this" value - like UrlType.UNKNOWN
<mhr3> and if none of the regexes match, you'll return that type
<angeloc> mhr3: ok!
<zyga> gord: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/947901 this is the other bug, I think they are related once you've mentioned the GPU issue
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 947901 in unity (Ubuntu) "Artefacts in dash filtering option buttons" [Undecided,New]
<angeloc> mhr3: right now i'm going to lunch, after that, will implement for sure!
<mhr3> angeloc, and two - i find the regex that tries to match web pretty vague - it would be interesting if it matched against list of known top-level domains (see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Internet_top-level_domains)
<mhr3> angeloc, although the second one should go in a separate branch
<mhr3> based on the first one though
<angeloc> mhr3: ok, first i'll implement UrlType.UNKNOWN, than I'll do a simple pytgtk program to test regexp versus top level domain, than i'll update you, ok?
<angeloc> mhr3: yes, they are pretty vague, but they are the ones I found, so I think they are working!
<mhr3> angeloc, yea, it's what we've been using so far, but imo it doesn't work well
<angeloc> mh3r: they are not meant to make some sort of url validation, are you asking that?
<gord> zyga, yeah its the same issue
<mhr3> angeloc, i'm primarily worried about the "[a-zA-Z0-9\\-]+\\...+"
<mhr3> angeloc, it matches pretty much any filename like "daemon.vala"
<mhr3> but having that list would help us say "oh yea .vala isn't a top-level domain - this is NOT a web url"
<angeloc> mhr3: ok, so you are asking for url validation (com, org ...) a more serious regex!
<mhr3> right
<angeloc> mhr3: i have to file another bug or will update merge proposal page?
<mhr3> angeloc, no, separate bug, separate branch pls
<angeloc> ok, i open another bug and relative merge proposal!
<angeloc> bye, I'm late!
<zyga> gord: I've got a third one for you, this one is rather different but perhaps the root issue is the same: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/947904
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 947904 in unity (Ubuntu) "Date and file-size range widgets do not display any text" [Undecided,New]
<mhr3> angeloc, cu
<zyga> gord: again, look at the screenshot
<gord> zyga, nah thats different, MacSlow ^^^ any idea?
<zyga> gord: I could switch to fglrx and check if that changes anything
<zyga> (also feel free to educate me on the proper names of the widgets/elements I'm referring to (filter pane, music lens date widget, document lens size widget)
<MacSlow> zyga, gord: a fix for that in currently in the review-queue...
<zyga> MacSlow: thanks
<MacSlow> zyga, gord: the distorted textures (buttons) is an odd texture-coordinate issue (probably)... iirc Jay is currently looking into this
<gord> MacSlow, yeah already mentioned
<MacSlow> zyga, gord: btw http://people.canonical.com/~mmueller/after-927710.png
<gord> MacSlow, niiice... but one of your cpu's is being tanked by something!
<gord> unless thats memory maybe?
<MacSlow> gord, no... I'm compiling (doing tons of reviews again) in the bg
<gord> ah :)
<MacSlow> gord, no wait... that's memory... cpu is the left most
<htetaung> Hello!
<htetaung> How can I configure burg-manager
<psypher246> hi all, global menus stop working for empathy main window, anyone else have this issue?
<psypher246> i have to close empathy and start again to get menus back, and then it only till the next time I minimize empathy
<gotwig> Hey there
<gotwig> Wanna ask for more customization options for unity , and a category in the software center
<gotwig> for unity customization
<gotwig> and customization for themes etc.
<gotwig> hey
<gotwig> so were they any replies to my questions ...?
<jalcine> gord: still about?
<jalcine> I e-mailed you a while ago about SpeechControl (https://launchpad.net/speechcontrol)
<jalcine> i'll ping you later when it has 0.1rc1, but I want to have it add speech recognition for HUD.
<gotwig> jalcine: +1 :-)
<AlanBell> o/ greyback, can we talk about HUD and orca?
<greyback> AlanBell: yes
<AlanBell> in unity2d all the suggestions are "push button" and in 3d they are all silent
<greyback> AlanBell: oh not good, the string isn't being supplied
<AlanBell> indeed, it is kind of useless at the moment :(
<greyback> AlanBell: I'll log a bug about it, and I belive the fix is super-easy
<AlanBell> great
<greyback> AlanBell: thanks for pointing it out. I've not done my Orca test of unity2d yet
<AlanBell> can we get orca tests into the test suite?
<greyback> AlanBell: it's on my todo list. I truly want to, just need to get all multi-monitor work & tests done
<AlanBell> things were supposed to land broadly functional and right now the global menu and hud are totally broken with orca
<greyback> Right. Understood
<AlanBell> I would like to get this stuff designed in from the start
<greyback> Certainly. I admit I dropped the ball on that one.
<greyback> Ok, I'll do best to get Orca tests in asap
<AlanBell> great
<AlanBell> onboard too :)
<greyback> Thank you. You already gave me the information on how to do it, so it shouldn't take long
<AlanBell> great, thanks
<didrocks> AlanBell: you can as well join the testing effort from the ppa and signal it before it lands into precise btw :)
<jalcine> :)
 * AlanBell installs the PPA again
<AlanBell> I did have HUD from the PPA when it was first announced, then the PPA got moved around or something
<AlanBell> so HUD is now in ~unity-team/+archive/ppa right?
<mhall119> hmmm, after a unity --replace, my dash color is green
<mhall119> but my wallpaper is the stock blue-striped Gnome3
<mhall119> AlanBell: I thought HUD has officially landed in precise now
<AlanBell> yeah, but it is broken
<mhall119> ah
<gord> mhall119, clear out the bg cache and try it again ~/.cache/unity/bgcachefile
<mhall119> thanks gord, I'll gie that a try in a minute
<mhall119> didrocks: pitti has approved https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/942782, but wants it uploaded, can you do that?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 942782 in Ubuntu "FFE: Add unity-quickly-lens-template package to Universe" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<AlanBell> mhall119: nice, I want to try that :)
<didrocks> mhall119: sure, will do today
<mhall119> AlanBell: coming to a Universe near you ;)
<didrocks> mhall119: where is the trunk already, still in singlet?
<AlanBell> is there a way to do a lens that needs authentication yet?
<mhall119> didrocks: lp:unity-quickly-templates
<mhall119> AlanBell: I don't think the unity API provides anything for authentication yet, no
<AlanBell> :(
<didrocks> mhall119: thanks
<mhall119> AlanBell: will you be at UDS?  That
<mhall119> AlanBell: will you be at UDS?  That's a good place to design such a thing
<AlanBell> I don't know
<AlanBell> I did apply
<AlanBell> most of my lens ideas are blocking on that feature
<jincreator> Hi, I'm wondering about indicator showing keyboard layout. It seems useless. Which package ship it?
<didrocks> mhall119: sponsored, can you please pull and push lp:~didrocks/unity-quickly-templates/releasing0.0.2 ?
<mhall119> didrocks: pushed
<didrocks> mhall119: sorry, can you please --overwrite? I forget to add the bug # and wanted to clean the history
<didrocks> mhall119: (also, don't merge it or you won't have the tag on the main branch, hence the "pull and push")
<angeloc> mhr3: a question about url and TLD validation, we have to keep in sync with iana TLD, we file bug in feature to add new TLDs?
<angeloc> mhr3: a question about url and TLD validation, we have to keep in sync with iana TLD, we have to file bug in future to add new TLDs, is this the correct way?
<mhr3> angeloc, well yea, but it's not like we're a browser, this is just to ease searching...
<angeloc> mhr3: ok, but we have to remeber that, because it will impossible to open urls that cannot match the regexp!
<mhr3> angeloc, we have millions of users, someone will notice and open a bug ;)
<angeloc> mhr3: yust pushed latest changes for merge 95591, added UrlType.UNKNOWN
<angeloc> mhr3: ok!
<apw> can anyone tell me where the 'change viewport and take this window with it' keybinding moved to
<Daekdroom> apw, it should be CRTL + ALT + SHIFT + Arrow key by default.
<Daekdroom> But it might be at Super + Shift + Arrow key for you, depending on when you last reset the configurations.
<apw> if we are going to change these bindings on a weekly basis, at least keeping the help text up to date would be appreciated
 * apw wonders if anyone has tried typeing c-a-s-<arrow> ... /me has to move his chair right to manage it
<Daekdroom> CRTL + ALT + SHIFT + Arrow is much easier than Super + Shift.
<apw> not on my keyboard
<apw> was there something wrong with super+alt ?
<apw> which now has nothing on it
<Daekdroom> It's CRTL + ALT + arrow now.
<Daekdroom> What happened is, they changed it to Super + Alt and Super + Shift. People hated it, then they changed it back because shortcuts containing super sometimes invoke Dash/shortcut overlay.
<seb128> apw, we don't change on weekly basis, we changed once but the intend was to keep supporting the "classic" keybindings but compiz doesn't allow to set several keys to the same action so we reverted
<apw> they changed it back would imply they wen't back to the same places
<seb128> apw, so it's back to what it was for years out of the week it was different before beta1
<seb128> apw, they did
<apw> seb128, move window to the new viewport is not where it was before as far as i can tell
<apw> move viewport seems to be back to the old place yes
<Daekdroom> Yes, it is.
<seb128> apw, what was your recall of the old keybindings for those
<seb128> ?
<apw> i was under the impression that it was super-alt, and that was the reason we couldn't put 'switch viewport' ther
<apw> anyhow, pretty please can we have the help right, as its confusing enough them moving without the help lagging
<seb128> apw, those were the new keybindings that we used for a week
<smb> I cannot recall for sure, but I am pretty sure it was only two keys + cursor for both
<seb128> apw, there is a merge request pending landing to fix the help
<seb128> smb, apw: I never move stuff between ws with the keyboard but I'm pretty sure it has been ctrl-alt-shift-arrows for years
<seb128> i.e same as change ws with shift added
<seb128> I will try on an oneiric liveCD later
<angeloc> mhr3: I'm opening the new bug and the new branch, but the patch i've done is not into main package. I have to use my current branch as a starting point or i'll have to wait until patch wasn't taken into main package?
<mhr3> angeloc, the former
<angeloc> mh3r: you are very patient with me!
<apw> seb128, cool.  i have no longer any idea where i thought it was my history has been trashed
<mhall119> ronoc: ping
<ronoc> mhall119, hey
<mhall119> ronoc: hi,  I need to get some documentation on integrating with the Sound Menu for developer.u.c, using the new libunity API
<ronoc> mhall119, header file :)
<ronoc> mhall119, but seriously
 * ronoc goes to find the docs
<mhall119> ronoc: thanks
<ronoc> mhall119, python or C
<mhall119> ronoc: both if you have them
<mhall119> ronoc: I'm looking for more of a "how to use it", not just API definition
<mhall119> we already have the API being extracted from gir
<mhall119> but nothing that tells developers how they are supposed to use it
 * ronoc must really do a blogpost on it
<ronoc> mhall119, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-11.10/python/Unity-4.0.html#Unity.MusicPlayer
<ronoc> one sec , ill find you an example
<mhall119> ronoc: a blog post that can be converted to a tutorial on developer.u.c would be fantastic
<ronoc> mhall119, http://paste.ubuntu.com/871645/
<ronoc> that's a vala example of how it works
<ronoc> very straight forward
<mhall119> ronoc: are you still planning on writing a blog explaining it?
<ronoc> mhall119, yes will do so at the end of the week
<ronoc> once some big bugs are done
<mhall119> ronoc: ok, thanks, let me know when it's up?
<ronoc> mhall119, will do
<angeloc> mhr3: done! I filed bug 948086, made a new branch and proposed it form merge!
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 948086 in unity-lens-files "Web url regexp matches non url" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/948086
<mhr3> angeloc, woo, you're on fire! :)
<angeloc> mhr3: sorry, I made a mistake, please see the code in a few minutes!
<angeloc> mhr3: i lost my job somw weeks ago, since then i decided that i want to make a live with opensource, Ubuntu is really the best starting point to became a pro!
<angeloc> mhr3: now, it's ok!
<mhall119> tedg: ping
<mhall119> tedg: how can I change "Untitled Indicator (gtg)" to "Getting Things GNOME!" in the HUD?
<mhall119> gord: ^^ ??
<mfisch> mhall119: all of the non-singlet lenses that I have seem to support the "See NN more results" feature, but the singlet ones don't.  Is there a way to enable this that I'm missing?
<seb128> mhall119, call app_indicator_set_title
<tedg> mhall119, Ah, seb128 beat me.
<tedg> :-)
<mhall119> seb128: ah, so it's gotta be done in code?
<seb128> yes
<mhall119> mfisch: Unless singlet is missing something, you should get that
<seb128> is there softwares not done in code?
<mhall119> seb128: Quicklists ;)
<mfisch> mhall119: I don't see it (for example) in your community-lens.   I will poke around inside singlet
<mhall119> mhr3: davidcalle: ^^ do you guys know of any reason Singlet wouldn't give a "See NN more results" ?
<mhall119> mfisch: in Oneiric or Precise?
<davidcalle> mhall119, because there are no more results? :)
<mfisch> mhall119: Precise
<mfisch> davidcalle: my lens does the same thing, it can only show 3 tickers, even when I enter, say 5
<mhall119> davidcalle: that's my thought
<mhr3> mhall119, agreed with davidcalle :)
<mhall119> mfisch: try a search for "team"
<mfisch> mhall119: well,
<mfisch> mhall119: this just leaves my lens as broken
<mfisch> mhall119: it is working
<mhall119> it might take a minute
<mhr3> although there's a bug about the count when using the other tiles
<mhall119> our API isn't exactly optimized
<mhr3> so maybe that's why
<mfisch> I've never  been able to get mine to work
<davidcalle> mhr3, indeed, the count can be off by two.
<mhall119> what?
<mfisch> let me check the obvious, like whether i'm putting more than 3 in the model
<mhall119> davidcalle: btw, the ARB is voting on the graphic design lens
<mhr3> angeloc, cool, i'll take a look tomorrow, tired now
<angeloc> mhr3: I'm also
<davidcalle> mhall119, right now?
<mhall119> davidcalle: it was posted to their ML last night
<davidcalle> mhall119, ok, thanks :)
<angeloc> mhr3: than you!
<angeloc> mhr3:thank you!
<mhall119> has anyone seen mark tully lately?
<Velmont> So. In good'ol gnome it was possible to lock down stuff. I don't want my users being able to do user switching, nor lock the screen. They should *only* be allowed to log out. (Because the computers are used by several people).
<Velmont> Any way to do that currently? Didn't find anything obvious in dconf-editor
<JanC> Velmont: don't the old setting work anymore?
<Velmont> JanC: They do not. :-) I have them in gconf.mandatory/%tree.xml
<JanC> they might have moved to dconf, but if that doesn't work you probably want to file a bug (or look if one already exists first)
<Velmont> Doesn't even work in Gnome-shell :-)
<Velmont> JanC: I'm trying to get it to work in both Unity and Gnome-Shell, but it works in neither. Since the upgrade.
<mfisch> mhall119/davidcalle: I found out my problem, but I'm not sure how to solve it
<mfisch> it appears that when my search string is a list of quotes, like "A FDX HPQ GM IBM" that I don't get the "more results"
<JanC> Velmont: that's a regression for LTS users then...
<mfisch> when I hacked my code to pull up a list of 10 quotes, regardless as to the search string, it works
<Velmont> Do you know dconf? -- Does it show all possible settings? Maybe I just have to manually input the same settings into dconf, because it didn't port them at upgrade?
<Velmont> OK, I'll debug a bit on my own. It actually seems to *have* recorded it, -- only, it doesn't work, see:       dconf read /org/gnome/desktop/lockdown/disable-lock-screen              ---->     true
<Velmont> Hmmm. But it also says true to stuff that shouldn't be true... Maybe it is not to be trusted.
<mhall119> mfisch: what if it's 6 or 7 quotes?
<mhall119> davidcalle said there was some counting but that might cause it to not work for 5
<mhall119> counting bug
<mfisch> mhall119: let me try
<mfisch> mhall119: the count is off as you said
<mfisch> mhall119: AHA
<mfisch> mhall119: the count is off by 3
<mfisch> mhall119: 7 quotes, 3 are shown, and it says "Show 1 more result"
<mfisch> I was only ever testing 4 or 5 because I can't remember that many ticker symbols off the top of my head
<mhall119> mhr3: do you happen to know that bug number? ^^
<mhr3> mhall119, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/934944
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 934944 in unity "Incorrect item count in "See x more results"" [Medium,In progress]
<mfisch> thx mhall119 and mhr
<mfisch> yep that bug says off by 3
<Velmont> Hmmm. But it also says true to stuff that shouldn't be true... Maybe it is not to be trusted... hrmf
<BoxyK2> Hi there, I get a warning that the maximum capacity of my battery is getting lower (NOT the current charge level). Does anybody know how to configure the threshold for this warning?
<BoxyK2> does anyone have an idea how to solve my problem?
<thumper> morning
<thumper> BoxyK2: try asking on #ubuntu-desktop
<BoxyK2> thanks!!! I'll do that!
<bschaefer> thumper, morning
<davidcalle> mhall119, ping
<mhall119> davidcalle: pong
<davidcalle> mhall119, what's the status of filters in singlet? Are they available?
<mhall119> you can use libunity filters, as far as I'm aware
<mhall119> but I haven't wrapped them in any singlet-specific things
<mhall119> you add them like you add categories, just define them in the class
<davidcalle> mhall119, oh, perfect then, thanks :)
<mhall119> np, let me know if it works, I haven't tested for it
<davidcalle> mhall119, it works perfectly fine.
<mhall119> awesome!
<mhall119> I love it when code works without being tested
<mhall119> it's such a rare treat
<davidcalle> filters = [filters] in Meta, and filter creation as usual. Really cool :)
<Andy80> I say sorry for the next OT, but I/we owe this to him.....
<Andy80> andyrock: happy birthday to youuuuuu! Happy birthday to youuuu! Happy birthday Andrea, happy birthday to youuuu!!! :)
<andyrock> Andy80, thank you! :)
<andyrock> now my age starts with 2*
<andyrock> :(
<Andy80> andyrock: one more year and you'll be able to order a beer in USA :D
<andyrock> Andy80, Luckily someone has invented the lies, so... :)
<Andy80> ;)
#ubuntu-unity 2012-03-07
<bschaefer> thumper, ping! I think the new char comp merge broke the ibus support. As well as using the ctrl for shortcuts...
<bschaefer> thomi, do you happen to have the unity trunk running?
<thomi> bschaefer: no, but I could shortly. what's up?
<bschaefer> thomi, well I want to double check for a possible regression
<bschaefer> on all ctrl shortcuts and ibus in the dash
<thomi> sure, I'll just build latest
<bschaefer> thomi, thanks, I checked jenkins and it failed
<thomi> bschaefer: well, jenkins is rather broken today
<bschaefer> thomi, ok, that would explain the failures
<thomi> ok, I'm running trunk
<thomi> what should I test?
<bschaefer> the dash clipboard to start
<bschaefer> o
<bschaefer> or
<bschaefer> just type some stuff into the dash
<bschaefer> and try to copy and paste it
<bschaefer> or ctrl+a
<thomi> yep - that's broked
<bschaefer> shit
<thomi> who did that?
<bschaefer> jay
<thomi> ahh, the composition character test
<bschaefer> and njpatel, when they were pushing changes to IMTextEntry for comp char
<bschaefer> yeah
<thomi> didn't run the tests before they merged huh? :)
<bschaefer> njpatel said it passed all the test
<thomi> well, at least jenkins caught it
<thomi> bschaefer: he probably just ran the unit tests
<bschaefer> yeah haha
<bschaefer> thomi, yeah
<bschaefer> thomi, well looks I have a fun night ahead of me :)
<bschaefer> thomi, thanks for confirming
<thomi> no problem
<jalcine> Anyone knows the PPA to add HUD?
<jalcine> Or should I just test out Precise?
<Daekdroom> There is no PPA for HUD for Oneiric, if that's what you're wondering.
<mhall119> jalcine: yeah, you'll need to test Precise to try HUD
<thevinci> wasn't the groove shark lens/scope installed by default on 12.04?
<thevinci> I feel like i didn't have to install it before, but i just did a clean install of 12.04, and it wasn't there anymore
<mhr3> angeloc, ping?
<angeloc> mhr3: pong
<mhr3> angeloc, i added a comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~angelo-compagnucci/unity-lens-files/fix-for-773841/+merge/96100/comments/207975
<angeloc> mhr3: ok. i'm doing it!
<mhr3> angeloc, thx, it'll be ready to go once done
<mhr3> nice tautology :P
<angeloc> mh3r: yes! for prerequisite branch I'm trying to get acquainted with pipelines
<mhr3> angeloc, prereq branch is just a field in launchpad, i dont think it's integrated with bzr itself... though i might be wrong
<angeloc> mhr3: ops... the only doc I found online about prereq branch is there http://wiki.bazaar.canonical.com/BzrPipeline. I'm really happy of your info, pipeline seems a big mess tome!
<mhr3> not just to you :)
<mhr3> angeloc, just click the resubmit proposal button on top of the merge request, and there's the source + target + prereq fields
<angeloc> mhr3:gret!
<angeloc> mhr3:great!
<Andy80> 'morning guys :)
<angeloc> mhr3: done!
<angeloc> mhr3:done also prereq!
<angeloc> mhr3: launchpad totally rocks! It' really the best software project management tool out there!
<mhr3> glad you like it ;)
<angeloc> mhr3: so now to include my branche we have to wait that your branch will be merged cause is a prereq, right?
<loremattei> MacSlow: hi!
<mhr3> angeloc, right, but we're frozen now anyway, so nothing gets it right now
<angeloc> mhr3: frozen for 12.04? so changes will be included in 12.06 right?
<MacSlow> hey loremattei
<loremattei> MacSlow: hello! Thanks for the review of my patch to unity. Sorry for the missings, I'm new to unity development.
<mhr3> angeloc, no, fixes can still get in, but we want to release 5.6, so trunks are frozen...
<MacSlow> loremattei, no worries... that's what we're here for :)
<MacSlow> loremattei, just ask anything while you're going along the learning process
<loremattei> MacSlow: Thanks. The paperwork is now done. I'm going to write down the autopilot tests, but I actually have some troubles with running it.
<loremattei> MacSlow: I've found this link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/QA/Autopilot
<MacSlow> loremattei, got to be on a meeting any moment... but I can help out in ~15 min.
<loremattei> MacSlow: ok! thank you!
<angeloc> ok, so new fixes will be in unity 5.8!
<davidcalle> mhr3, ping
<mhr3> davidcalle, pong
<angeloc> mhr3: there is bug 770126 that is like something i fixed
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 770126 in unity-place-applications (Ubuntu) "Alt+F2 - ssh:// and smb:// access doesn't work in Unity (should open Nautilus)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770126
<angeloc> mhr3: where to look for alt-f2?
<davidcalle> mhr3, would you have the time to do to the music lens what you did to the gwibber one? I'm looking at the TreeIndex merge and I'm a bit overwhelmed by the complexity of it.
<mhr3> angeloc, it's in the applications lens (runner.vala)
<angeloc> mhr3: thank you! the bug is assigned, I think I can fix it, I reassing it to me?
<mhr3> davidcalle, yea, i can do it at some point, could you do at least a simple substring search for the time being?
<davidcalle> mhr3, already done.
<davidcalle> mhr3, thanks
<mhr3> angeloc, feel free to work on it, seems like it was never finished
<angeloc> mhr3, i tkink so
<mhr3> davidcalle, can you open a bug about it and assign to me?
<davidcalle> mhr3, sure
<mhr3> davidcalle, thx
<mhr3> davidcalle, btw if the rb scope is now mostly working and can even search, y u no mp it? :)
<bmoez> hi, can any one tell me if there is a scripting language to tweak unity, if yes, please where can i found documentation about it?
<davidcalle> mhr3, right. :)
<angeloc> mhr3: there is something wrong with my code, i modified the regex concatenating string + TLD_REGEX + string
<angeloc> mhr3: now c compiler (after valac) cannot compile because TLD_REGEXP is not expanded and gcc cannot compile
<angeloc> mhr3: _tmp8_ = g_regex_new ("(http[s]{0,1}://.+){0,1}" "[a-zA-Z0-9\\-\\.]+\\." TLD_REGEX "$", G_REGEX_OPTIMIZE, 0, &_inner_error_);
<mhr3> angeloc, how did you define TLD_REGEX?
<angeloc> const string = "..."
<mhr3> angeloc, pastebin the diff pls
<angeloc> mhr3: http://pastebin.com/TX50euF3
<mhr3> angeloc, you need to define consts outside of methods
<angeloc> mhr3:generally i'm not so stupid ...
<mhr3> angeloc, it's actually a bug in vala...
<angeloc> mhr3: fiuuu :)
<mhr3> angeloc, also the idea is to use fewer lines now that you dont need to align it with the method call params ;)
<angeloc> mhr3: you don't like string wrapping? I can remove in istants!
<angeloc> mhr3: i think it's more readeable
<mhr3> angeloc, no, i do, but it limited you to like ~40 chars
<mhr3> now you can use ~70 per line ;)
<angeloc> ok!
<angeloc> mhr3: done!
<angeloc> mhr3: going to eat something, bye
<chrisccoulson> hi API. you're Alejandro, aren't you?
<API> chrisccoulson, hi again, sorry network problems
<chrisccoulson> hi API. not sure if you saw that i subscribed you to mozilla bug 733712 ;)
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 733712 in Disability Access APIs "Stack exhaustion crash in getNameCB with atk 2.3.91" [Critical,New: ] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=733712
<API> uh, no, I missed it
<API> thanks
<API> well, it seems that I will need to revert that change
<chrisccoulson> API, yeah, we did that in ubuntu already just to unbreak firefox for now
<API> at least initially to solve this
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<API> well yes, but if firefox is affected probably others will be
<API> so probably it would be better to just revert that change
<API> and then think on something
<API> not sure if I'm in time to make a new release
<chrisccoulson> cool, thank you :)
<API> at least for 3.3.91
<API> I will ask on gnome #release-team
<Velmont> JanC: So I actually managed to make dconf + lockdown/disable-lock-screen  work. When I set it using   dconf disable-lock-screen true  on the command line, my own user actually can't lock screen anymore. But the buttons are still there, which threw me off the trail.
<Velmont> JanC: So that means that the important code is actually there, -- but not the "hide when disabled" part.
<API> chrisccoulson, it seems that I'm in time to make a new release
<API> so alghouth alexander proposed to add a reentrance guard
<Velmont> JanC: And also, I need to understand how dconf works, -- because I have to explicitly set it in the session in order to work. So need to find out how to do systemwide dconf settings (actually, for all the computers), and have it have it disabled there.
<API> I think that I will just revert the change
<API> to ensure that the change will be in this release
<chrisccoulson> excellent, thanks :)
<rye> umm... has somebody fixed bug #932906 ? can't reproduce on 5.4.0+bzr2057ubuntu0+654
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 932906 in unity (Ubuntu) "HUD loses keypresses for the first second after opening" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/932906
<didrocks> rye: yeah, it's fixed in trunk :)
<rye> didrocks, sweeeeeeeeeet.
<rye> i start to see the value of hud - virt-manager indicator - open machines
<didrocks> rye: changing the milestones, thanks for the highlight btw :)
<rye> didrocks, you are very welcome, and thank you very much!
<API> chrisccoulson, I have just made a 2.3.93 ATK release
<chrisccoulson> API, thanks for that
<API> chrisccoulson, thanks to you, for pinging me
<mhall119> Cimi: ping
<Cimi> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> Cimi: do developers have control over whether or not to use ayatana-scrollbars in their app?
<Cimi> mhall119, yes
<Cimi> mhall119, they could set the environmental variable at the startup of their app to 0
<mhall119> Cimi: do we have some documentation explaining how to use them/not use them
<Cimi> g_setenv ("LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR", "0", TRUE);
<mhall119> is that all?
<Cimi> yep
<mhall119> they can't change things on a per-scrollarea basis
<Cimi> just after gtk_init I'd say
<Cimi> mhall119, no
<mhall119> ok, thanks
<mhall119> MacSlow|lunch: ping
<Cimi> mhall119, but you could in theory
<Cimi> mhall119, call g_object_new instead gtk_scrollbar_new
<Cimi> and get the OBJECT you want
<mhall119> Cimi: if that's not a method we want to promote, then I'm not going to include it in our docs
<Cimi> no then
<mhall119> ok, thanks
<Daekdroom> Huh.. I can't seem to use the mouse scroll wheel in Gnome-terminal and gwibber anymore.
<MacSlow> mhall119, what's up?
<mhall119> MacSlow: hey, just wanted to check if https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotificationDevelopmentGuidelines was still up to date
<mhall119> and if http://www.galago-project.org/specs/notification/0.9/ was still the proper API to follow for app developers to use notify-osd
<MacSlow> mhall119, basically yes...
<mhall119> any caveats that I should be aware of before we copy/paste them to developer.u.c?
<MacSlow> mhall119, regarding the fdo/glago spec... it still applies minus our different handling of timeouts (ignoring them, just n-osd controlled) and actions (not allowed by n-osd)
<rye> Daekdroom, interesting, me too - gnome-terminal is not scrolling with trackpad scrolling feature. Is that what gtk change for smooth scrolling was about?
<Daekdroom> Well, both gnome-terminal and gwibber do not use smooth scrolling.
<mhall119> MacSlow: thanks for the update
<Daekdroom> At first I thought it was a overlay-scrollbar issue. Hence why I mentioned it here, but it might be GTK indeed.
<rye> Daekdroom, there was something about this yesterday here
<rye> no, can't find it
<rye> and: re bug for the windows not appearing in alt tab - that's 937898
<seb128> Daekdroom, rye: scrolling is known to be broken on gtk3,i386 xorg input driver bug
<seb128> it's being worked
<seb128> well "mouse wheel scrolling" (and likely equivalent pad scrolling)
<seb128> you can use page up,down on the keyboard or scrollbars
<tokarbol> Not sure if it's the right place to ask, but - is it possible to define multiple default keyboard layouts to unity-greeter? Config or somewhere in source?
<rye> seb128, hm, i am on x86-64
 * rye checks
<seb128> rye, is scrolling broken in all gtk3 apps?
<Daekdroom> I'm on AMD64 too.
<seb128> weird
<Daekdroom> For me it's only broken in Gwibber and Terminal.
<rye> seb128, well, gnome-terminal is broken, nautilus is ok
<seb128> can you guys do a "xinput list <device_you_use_number>
<seb128> xinput list
<seb128> then figure the number for your mouse,pad,whatever
<seb128> xinput list that and grep for increment
<seb128> what is the increment value?
<Daekdroom> For master pointer, right?
<rye> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/873031/ - no increment
<rye> sorry
<Daekdroom> Oops. I mean, master keyboard.
<seb128> rye, you picked the wrong device
<Daekdroom> Wait.
<seb128> "Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]"
<seb128> that's not a real device
<Daekdroom> Hm. I should get some sleep later.
<Daekdroom> ⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
<Daekdroom> Is that it?
<seb128> no
<seb128> can you pastebin "xinput list"
<rye> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/873036/
<seb128> rye, ok, yours is a different issue
<seb128> so maybe g-t,vte needs an update to deal with the new gtk
<rye> siny!
<rye> shiny!
<seb128> I couldn't test here
<seb128> scrolling is just broken on i386
<seb128> in any gtk3 app
<seb128> the driver return a buggy increment
<Daekdroom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/873040/
<seb128> yeah, ok, you guys have a different bug
<rye> bug #948612 - filed yesterday
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 948612 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "gnome-terminal does not scroll with mousewheel" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/948612
<rye> also, the menu part is true too - can't hover the menus
<rye> the global menu i mean - the menu gets open, but browsing through it does not change anything
<Daekdroom> rye, I don't think that's the bug that's affecting me.
<Daekdroom> I can scroll up in gnome-terminal by clicking the overlay scrollbar, and global menu is working fine for me too
<rye> Daekdroom, i can't grab the overlay scrollbar thumb in gnome-terminal o_O
<seb128> rye, I doubt that bug is a gtk one
<seb128> rye, like g-t or vte needs updating for the g-t issue, dunno about menus
<rye> seb128, will ass gnome-terminal to the bug too then
<seb128> rye, no, please just reassign
<seb128> rye, having several components on a bug is making them annoying to work with
<rye> seb128, checking w/o overlay scrollbars first, ok, understood
<rye> erm, was the LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0 env var handling removed?
<seb128> rye, no
<rye> ok, cool, it is overlay-scrollbar-independent
<rye> seb128, this is what i was telling about the menus - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/95763208/out.ogv
<rye> talking about
<seb128> rye, is that unity-3d?
<rye> seb128, yes, bug #948612
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 948612 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "gnome-terminal does not scroll with mousewheel" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/948612
<rye> umm
<rye> no
<seb128> ok, weird, I don't get that here
<rye> bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/949029
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 949029 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "[precise] Menus no longer react to mouse movement" [Undecided,New]
<rye> seb128, are you using trunk unity?
<seb128> yes
<rye> oh, i wil need to test this in unity2d too then
<rye> aha
<rye> buttons don't highlight too
<rye> in gtk3 apps
<seb128> rye, weird
<mhr3> angeloc, why still so much free space when defining the const string?
<angeloc> mhr3: to make it enters my low-res monitor...
<angeloc> mhr3: how many lines i have to shrink
<mhr3> angeloc, i'm all for doing 80 chars per line, but why not just string =\n  "fooo"
<mhr3> instead of string =\n                          "fooooo"
<mhr3> ie same rules as blocks
<angeloc> mhr3: you are right, there is to much blanks before strings ... sometime i'm really stupid!
<rye> 100% reproducible, in both unity and unity2d
<angeloc> mhr3: done codestyle fixed|!
<mhr3> angeloc, now it's awesome, thx! :)
<angeloc> mhr3: :)
<rye> webm0nk3y, have your gtk3 windows stopped reacting to mouse movements too?
<webm0nk3y> rye: yes
<webm0nk3y> oh gtk3?
<webm0nk3y> rye: terminator works with the mouse
<rye> webm0nk3y, well, global menu , like in the video of bug #949029
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 949029 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "[precise] gtk3 apps no longer react to mouse movement in their windows" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/949029
<angeloc> mhr3:thank you very much!
<mhr3> angeloc, thank *you*
<webm0nk3y> rye: I don't know what the mousewheel behavior is supposed to be in a menu...never used it
<angeloc> mhr3:your support was invaluable!
<rye> webm0nk3y, that's not the mousewheel, that's just hovering the mouse
<webm0nk3y> rye: oh....yes I saw that.. however it started working after i used the keyboard to move the selections up and down,
<webm0nk3y> rye: once i used the keyboard once, it kept working for everything...very odd
<angeloc> mhr3: I don't know if I made a mistake, but i asked you fro review! https://code.launchpad.net/~angelo-compagnucci/unity-lens-applications/fix-for-770126/+merge/96394
<mhr3> angeloc, k, added to todo
<loremattei> davidcalle: hi!
<davidcalle> loremattei, hey!
<loremattei> davidcalle, during past days I played a bit with graphicdesign lens a deviantart scopes porting both to unity 5. Do you agree about pushing them on launchpad?
<davidcalle> loremattei, of course! They are currently being proposed for inclusion in Oneiric Software Center. So, it would be a perfect timing.
<loremattei> davidcalle, ok! :) So I'll push them and file a merge request.
<davidcalle> loremattei, nevertheless, I will make some modifications to them before putting them in the PPA, the scraping part can be improved a lot.
<davidcalle> loremattei, thanks a lot :)
<davidcalle> mhall119, ping
<loremattei> davidcalle, ok. Thank you!
<mhall119> davidcalle: pong
<davidcalle> mhall119, I've made a small merge prop on singlet, have you looked at it?
<mhall119> davidcalle: not yet, I'll check it out though
<mhall119> thanks
<davidcalle> mhall119, ok. It's just a small thing to handle filters in a better way.
<mhall119> ah, good one
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<hggdh> which package to assign on bugs on the Unity dash?
<Daekdroom> hggdh, unity, unless it's specific to a lens/scope.
<hggdh> thank you
<mhall119> tedg: ping
<tedg> mhall119, Howdy
<mhall119> hiya tedg, I was wondering when you were going to have a change to write HUD pre-seeding blog/documentation/something
<tedg> mhall119, Uhm, honestly, I'm not sure.
<mhall119> tedg: is it complicated to do?
<mhall119> if not, even just a single paragraph and some sample code will suffice
<tedg> mhall119, Well, the 140 character answer is: use HUD, do a hud-dump-application and that's the file you need.  Put it in /usr/share/indicator-appmenu/hud/app-info and you're good :-)
<tedg> mhall119, But the instructions so be a bit more verbose than that :-)
<mhall119> yeah, something explaining what things in that file are and how they affect HUD would be needed
<desrt> bkerensa: hey
#ubuntu-unity 2012-03-08
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, hey, ping
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: hello
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, so it turns out there isn't a g_utf8 that checks if the string is utf8 only
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: yep, I saw
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, but if you check against array[i][0]
<bschaefer> all unicode strings will be less then 0
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: I managed to get around. I have a working test now!
<bschaefer> if you take the first char and turn it into an int
<bschaefer> nice! I just finsihed a working version also!
<jaytaoko> cool!
<bschaefer> Im not as sure about mine though, I don't like doing this to find unicode
<bschaefer> if (match) { while (nux_compose_string[i][0] > 0) {i++;}}
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: I added a special string that marks the start of the character we want
<bschaefer> yeah
<bschaefer> that sounds like a better way :)
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: works fine!
<bschaefer> awesome! Have you noticed a lag when it EnterText() is called?
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: let me finish something here and i will push
<bschaefer> sweet
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: the lag is resolved!
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, awesome! What was causing it?
<bschaefer> and event gone missing?
<bschaefer> an*
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, ill talk with you about when you finish up the branch! Hopefully my work last night was helpful!
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: when there is a match, we have to call QueueRefresh the the text entry will redraw. Otherwise, it will redraw only the next time the cursor blinks
<bschaefer> dam that makes sense!
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: it was very helpful!
<bschaefer> sweet!
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: so give me a few minutes and I will push a branch... you will also notice that it works in Unity's dash (the previous work as been reverted)
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, awesome! Yeah take your time :)
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: I pushed to the branch https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/nux/nux.compose-key
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, cool, I just compiled unitys new changes
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: compile and run the test xtest-text-entry-deadkeys
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, cool, and i wasn't sure if putting the list in a header like that was correct
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: with unity trunk and this nux branch, the composition characters works
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: it is ok!
<bschaefer> cool, I also didn't think I needed to add it to the make file
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, awesome work!!
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: I wasn't able to do all the test that I wanted because I have to guess how to automated some of the characters with X11...
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, working well here
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: cool! thank you for making that python script! it was very helpful!
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, yeah I was thinking it could be used to make the test!
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, though it isn't the best python code there is, it work haha
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: it is fine!
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: you can add a few tests of your own if you want
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, wait so whats wrong with entering some of the text?
 * bschaefer looks at the current test
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: well I still can't simulate "´" with X11
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: so I wasn't able to do ś
<bschaefer> test.ViewSendCompositionKeys("`o");
<bschaefer> so that doesn't work?
<bschaefer> opps that is the wrong way
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: yes that one works
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, wait im not sure where that key even is..
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, well what im thinking I can do!
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: it is not on my keyboard either but if you press: Right Alt + ' + '  then you get ´
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, with the python script I can make it output these C++ code for nux, for ALL of them
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, in theory
<bschaefer> or more or less in my head haha
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, but ill update these test!
<bschaefer> with more
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, o one problem I found was the delete key!
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: cool, feel free to do "control + a" and erase the text entry and then continue with your own serie
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: otherwise the string becomes too long for the text entry
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, alright, will do, yeah
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, Im thinking the test will go:
<bschaefer> test.ViewSendCompKey...
<bschaefer> then check for equal
<bschaefer> then delete all
<bschaefer> then next test
<bschaefer> repeat for all possible combos
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: sure, you can do that as well! fell free!
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: I am going to propose the branch for review also
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, do you think we should fix the delete key?
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, if you press Multi_key
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, and just hit delete you get stuck
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: oh!
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, I feel like out of any combo that one might be used
<bschaefer> in gnome-terminal it quits if 2 deletes are pressed
<bschaefer> quits multi_key mode that is
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: yes, we should fix that
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, also pressing multi_key should toggle comp mode off and on
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, the delete key doesn't add anything to the string
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, so what we could do is!
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, if (composition_string_ == character) { quick comp mode)
<bschaefer> hm
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, I don't know though, as im not sure if there are combos that are the same key twice
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: not sure either...
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: I am going to take a break, but I will be back later
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, sounds good, Ill see if I can find an easy fix for both those problems!
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: thank you!
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, thanks for finishing that up! Awesome work
<bschaefer> no problem, this is fun :)
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: ;-)
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, found a good solution, just check in LookForMatch if comp string is empty, if it is then there cant be a match; return NO_MATCH
<bschaefer> (for when you get back)
<bschaefer> :q
<bschaefer> opps
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: ping
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, hey, so turns out that delete fix wont work
<bschaefer> and I also found some more errors in the list
<bschaefer> just because of "">"
<bschaefer> stuff like that were missing \
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: right I have had issue with < and >
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, yeah and a few lines were missing "::"
<bschaefer> because the python script had some issues with spaces and stuff
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: ok
<bschaefer> easy fixes though
<bschaefer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/873973/
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: I just pulled the code
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, im just pushing some new changes to the list
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: yeah, I still don't know how to simulate some of the characters with the Xtest
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: skype?
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, hmm well im getting this so I cant push:
<bschaefer> bzr: ERROR: Connection error: Couldn't resolve host 'bazaar.launchpad.net' [Errno -2] Name or service not known
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, yeah lets get on skype
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, never figured it out, pushing changes now
<didrocks> JohnLea: about the MM changes
<didrocks> JohnLea: you know that changing that in that dialog won't work for nvidia users, right?
<didrocks> JohnLea: as on nvidia, the dialog just shows one screen
<JohnLea> <didrocks> JohnLea: about the MM changes
<JohnLea>  JohnLea: you know that changing that in that dialog won't work for nvidia users, right?
<JohnLea>  JohnLea: as on nvidia, the dialog just shows one screen
<JohnLea> swilson ^
<didrocks> the second option will work, but not the first one as we won't have the monitors listed
<didrocks> the All displays can be presented, it will just not be able to select on which screen the launcher will be placed for nvidia
<didrocks> DBO: greyback: that is of some interests for you ^
<greyback> didrocks: noted
<Saviq> didrocks, you can select your primary screen in nvidia-settings (that you have to use to set up screens on nvidia anyway)
<Saviq> didrocks, maybe we should detect nvidia and give additional info next to the selection or something?
<didrocks> Saviq: well, it won't match the design as well, I'm not sure how easy it can be to get the info like nvidia-settings
<didrocks> Saviq: and it won't be the same "monitor name" than the dialog above
<swilson> didrocks, Saviq: hi, would anyone be able to send me a quick screenshot of what you see in the nvidia config screen please?
<Saviq> didrocks, what I mean is just select "All screens" vs. "Main screen" and direct the users to nvidia-settings to select which is the main screen
<Saviq> swilson, sure, sec
<didrocks> swilson: http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/nvidia.png
<didrocks> Saviq: no need
<didrocks> swilson: I have multiple monitors
<didrocks> and "Inconnu" is "unknown"
<swilson> didrocks: thanks!
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, Main screen can be the way to go
<didrocks> Saviq: I'm not sure we make something more elegant to detect nvidia than looking at the loaded kernel module
<Andy80> 'morning :)
<didrocks> morning Andy80 :)
<Saviq> swilson, http://ubuntuone.com/11DlGCkW3x5N6AMek5sdsL and http://ubuntuone.com/4opyBrMXwLy2x0GXrng9M7
<Saviq> swilson, http://ubuntuone.com/11DlGCkW3x5N6AMek5sdsL and http://ubuntuone.com/4opyBrMXwLy2x0GXrng9M7
<Saviq> swilson, network troubles?
<Saviq> you're difficult to catch...
<swilson> Saviq: yep, back online now...
<swilson> thanks for the screenshots
<Saviq> swilson, people with nvidia have to be friendly with the tool anyway, 'cause there's no other way to set up your screens
<Saviq> let me try something, brb
<swilson> sure, so this dialog refers to the primary display
<swilson> maybe we just hook to this for Nvidia
<swilson> Saviq: I am in a sprint at the moment and have to get back into it, will try to stay in touch as much as I can...
<Saviq> swilson, yeah and that's how it looks in "Displays" http://ubuntuone.com/0nbRrX5CopsZH1tRYo3BEN
<swilson> Saviq: thanks. how straightforward/reliable do you think it would be to determine that the single large display reported in Display Settings is actually multiple displays?
<swilson> maybe we could just provide the options Primary display and All dislpays for this case
<Saviq> swilson, tbh no idea, but if it would be "easy" I think it'd have already been done
<Saviq> didrocks, maybe you have insights ^?
<swilson> i just mean to find out that this is the case, not necessarily to correct it by splitting the individual displays out at this stage
<didrocks> (on a call, will look later)
<didrocks> swilson: it's not trivial, but we can have a look if the nvidia module is loaded maybe and in this case proposing the "primary display" option
<swilson> didrocks: cool. it would be ideal not to expose the Primary display concept to the user unless they are already aware of it because of using the nvidia settings options
<didrocks> swilson: hum, what do you want to do in the nvidia case then? you are forced to have a primary display, that doesn't mean the user is aware of it unfotunatly
<swilson> yes, this is not an ideal case
<swilson> nvidia users have to use the nvidia settings panel if they want to manage their multiple displays
<swilson> they are exposed to the concept of the primary display there
<swilson> ideally, they should only have to use the Display Settings panel
<swilson> we will ideally improve this going forwards
<didrocks> yeah, but it's not really possible because of closed sourced software
<DBO> why not put all the options in one place?
<didrocks> swilson: so, I would go with this "primary" option if possible
<swilson> didrocks: you mean in all cases (nvidia, ati, etc...)
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> ok, let me recap
<didrocks> in non nvidia case
<didrocks> we have monitor names
<didrocks> and "on all screens"
<didrocks> in the nvidia case
<didrocks> we don't have the monitor names
<didrocks> so we can tell "in primary monitor"
<didrocks> and "on all screens"
<swilson> yes
<didrocks> ok, I guess we can put that in case there is one sceen with "unknown" label
<didrocks> swilson: can you update the spec with that case, please?
<swilson> didrocks: yes, will do. i am in a sprint at the moment, so i will update the spec when i get a chance. john also wants for us to finalise details and get these modifications into the system as bugs before we start implementation
<didrocks> swilson: right, thanks!
<swilson> didrocks: thanks v much for pointing out this case by the way!
<didrocks> swilson: no worry (and yes, I agree the situation is suboptimal for that) :-)
<mhall119> somehow lost unity last night
 * mhall119 should pay more attention to the dist-upgrade
<zyga> hi, there is a color mismatch in the sound indicator
<zyga> shall I report that?
<Andy80> zyga: can you make a screenshot so we can see the problem better?
<seb128> zyga, the slider background you mean?
<zyga> sure
<zyga> yes
<zyga> seb128, exactly that
<seb128> zyga, known issue
<zyga> seb128, I've spotted it on my efika mx which has 16bit color screen
<zyga> the issue is very visible there
<seb128> not only there
<zyga> right, I can see it on my desktop as well
<angeloc> mhr3: hi Michal!
<angeloc> mhr3: for merge proposal of bug 770126
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 770126 in unity-place-applications (Ubuntu) "Alt+F2 - ssh:// and smb:// access doesn't work in Unity (should open Nautilus)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770126
<mhr3> angeloc, hey there
<angeloc> mhr3: orig never starts with \\\\
<mhr3> angeloc, how come?
<angeloc> mhr3: sorry, i'm wrong!
<angeloc> mhr3: I'm really wrong! I suffer a little of sleep deprivation since i had my second son!
<mhr3> angeloc, hehe, no problem, get some rest
<angeloc> mh3r: I had :)!
<mhall119> angeloc: kids will do that
<angeloc> mhall199: yes, but they are beautifull!
<mhall119> angeloc: true
<angeloc> mhall119: my little one starts to crawl and he's very exhilarant!
<mhall119> once they're mobile you're in trouble
<angeloc> mhr3: can you suggest another bug to solve? I'm intrested in bug 925021, but i'm not experienced sufficiently with codebase
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 925021 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher - Inserting items into launcher makes unnecessary animations on other monitors" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/925021
<mhr3> angeloc, just go over the bugs and pick something
<angeloc> mhr3: let's go!
<mhr3> angeloc, also, you won't be familiar with many of them, you'll have to take a deep breath and dig into them ;)
<angeloc> mhr3, i'm really intrested, i'll be really proud if you can mentor me woth bug 925021
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 925021 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher - Inserting items into launcher makes unnecessary animations on other monitors" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/925021
<mhr3> angeloc, not even my knowledge isn't enough here ;) but MacSlow might be able to help
<mhr3> eeh, no double negatives in english...
 * mhr3 slaps himself
<MacSlow> angeloc, hey... taking a loko at #925021
<angeloc> MacSlow: greeat!
<MacSlow> angeloc, oh.. hm... I can't say off the top of my head what could be going on there... would have to dig in myself... and I'm busy with other stuff still
<angeloc> MacSlow, solving a bug means diggin into, I'm trying by myself!
<MacSlow> angeloc, but what I suggest... just take a look and collect any kind of questions you come across... put them in an email and send them over to me... I'll look into answering them later this evening (or tomorrow)... deal?
<angeloc> MacSlow, there is a sort of documentation of what's going on somewhere?
<MacSlow> angeloc, ehm... the soucecode :)
<angeloc> MacSlow, really great!
<angeloc> MacSlow, code is self explaining!
<MacSlow> angeloc, of jason if you're lucky... but he's as busy as everybody else :)
<angeloc> MacSlow, i don't want to be a pain in the ass
<MacSlow> angeloc, email is fine... don't worry
<angeloc> MacSlow, ok
<didrocks> greyback: when you get a chance: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity-2d/common-and-package-cleaning/+merge/96610
<greyback> didrocks: wonderful, will get to it, thanks
<didrocks> yw ;)
<VlAleVas> Hi! I'm writing an article for russian Wikipedia and I have a question: is there any differnce between Lenses and Places&
<davidcalle> VlAleVas, no real difference. "Places" is the old name of "Lenses".
<davidcalle> VlAleVas, the technical difference : Places were both the containers and the search engines. Now, lenses are the container and scopes are the search engines inside lenses.
<VlAleVas> Thanks davidcalle!
<davidcalle> VlAleVas, yw
<angeloc> mhr3: bugs i slved works also in unity2d? lenses are shared? Have to take a look also at 2d version of the bug?
<mhall119> does anybody know where I can find mark tully?
<angeloc> MacSlow: i think i found the root of the problem!
<angeloc> MacSlow: on row 2695 in Launcher.cpp this will be called unrespectively of where launcher mouse is on
<angeloc> MacSlow: _dnd_hovered_icon = new SpacerLauncherIcon();
<angeloc> MacSlow: how choose a launcher instead of another? Involves it mouse x,y?
<jalcine> Is the meeting at 19:00 still happening?
<mhall119> ronoc: ping
<ronoc> mhall119, just running out the door
<ronoc> mhall119, back online MOnda
<ronoc> y
 * ronoc needs to catch a flight
<mhall119> ronoc: am I going to get a blog about the Sound Menu API?
<thomi> morning everyone
<mhall119> is there anybody who can help me put together some quick documentation about integrating with the sound menu using libunity?
<mhall119> thumper: ^^ I need help, I'm under the gun to get something for dpm this week
<mhall119> dbarth: ping
<Teester> <mhall119> does anybody know where I can find mark tully?
<Teester> mhall119: Were you looking for me earlier? ^
<mhall119> Teester: I was, yes
<mhall119> wanted to chat about your lenses and scopes, got a few minutes?
<Teester> Sure. What's up?
<mhall119> can you still access https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AhORzygg00JldFZtOVgzVHllekMzR1VMOXZYMk54c0E ?
<Teester> Yes
<mhall119> cool
<mhall119> so, backstory, to allow separate lenses and scopes to be installable via the software center, and to let them go through the developer portal, the ARB has agreed to maintain the packaging for them
<mhall119> so all we need to do is submit them as branches or tarballs or something, no need to build packages from them
<Teester> Ok.
<mhall119> right now they're only looking at submissions for Oneiric, so if you have any lenses or scopes ready for that release you can go ahead and start submitting them
<Teester> I've submitted the music lens scopes already - rhythmbox, guayadeque, clementine & gmusicbrowser.
<Teester> But I've packaged them by copying the askubuntu lens.
<mhall119> that's okay
<mhall119> the reason is so they can keep related lenses and scopes in the same source package archive, without requiring the lens and scopes developers to coordinate on packaging
<mhall119> for the music lens, since it's in the main repo, this doesn't apply
<mhall119> but for any lens that in the extras repo, they'll handle packaging everything together
<mhall119> so, for example, davidcalle's graphic design lens, they're going to maintain the packaging for that and any scopes that get submitted for it
<mhall119> make sense?
<Teester> Does that mean that the user will only see one package in the software centre for a lens and its scopes?
<thumper> mhall119: integrating with menus would be ted I think, and ronoc knows about sound, but not sure how much about the menu itself
<mhall119> thumper: right, unfortunately ronoc is done until Monday
<mhall119> tedg: do you have anything for me to use as documentation for integrating with the message menu?
<tedg> mhall119, I don't have anything other than what you have.
<mhall119> it doesn't have to be ready-to-post, I can edit and even expand somewhat, I just need something to start with
<mhall119> tedg: I  don't have anything atm
<tedg> mhall119, I believe we did an developer week or one of those talks on it.
<tedg> mhall119, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MessagingMenu#How_applications_should_integrate_with_the_messaging_menu
<tedg> mhall119, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MessagingMenu#API
<mhall119> tedg: there's no code there
<mhall119> nothing about adding a message source and counter
<tedg> mhall119, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/libindicate/trunk.0.7/files/head:/examples/
<mhall119> tedg: do you know if those examples are still valid?  Some seem pretty old
<tedg> mhall119, I believe so, but I haven't checked for a bit.
<tedg> mhall119, The messaging menu is old as well ;-)
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> thanks tedg
 * tedg bitches a bit about kids these days "back when I was a kid we wished for examples from 2009!"
<mhall119> well that would have made them examples from the future, so that would be pretty cool, yeah
<mhall119> heck, when I was a kid, I'd have loves a *laptop* from 2009
<bschaefer> thumper, ping
<mokush> hey. does anybody know any usability reason/details why the dock is placed on the left side of the screen?
<mhall119> thumper: do you know if there's a good description of the global menu somewhere I can copy/paste into these docs?
<mhall119> gord: ^^ or maybe you know of something?
<mhall119> anybody?
#ubuntu-unity 2012-03-09
<thumper> mhall119: probably in some design document
<thumper> mhall119: ask JohnLea
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, hey, ping
<bschaefer> thumper, also if you get a chance, this branch should be just need a quick glance over for a review:
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/fix-711199/+merge/89192
<thumper> bschaefer: sure
<thumper> bschaefer: trying to look at yet another regression
 * thumper sighs
<bschaefer> o no!
<bschaefer> thumper, what is the regression?
<thumper> super-a not always showing the dash
<bschaefer> ugg those dash bugs are annoying :(
<bschaefer> if I can finish up this dead key regression Ill see if I can help!
<thumper> :)
<bschaefer> but I also have all day tomorrow! (Yay for being 21 hours behind you haha)
<thumper> thomi: there is certainly a bug
<thumper> I'm looking at timing
<thumper> and there is some weirdness
<thumper> I think I'm getting close
<thomi> cool.
<thomi> it seems to be getting worse for me over time
<thomi> ...but this morning gord said it worked fine for hom
<thomi> *him
<thomi> maybe it only happens on blinging laptops :P
<thumper> there is certainly some issue...
 * thumper adds moar logging
<thumper> thomi: I've found the problem, now just wondering how it ever worked
<thomi> cool!
<thomi> what was it?
<thumper> it is a timing issue
<thumper> I think made worse by changes in the compiz screen grabs
<thumper> two different methods arguing over who gets to show the dash
<thumper> however one is a toggle
<thumper> so if it loses, it hides the dash
<thumper> :)
 * thumper tries the fix (of commenting out one line)
<thomi> heh
<thomi> nice
<thomi> le's get that merged - I want my autopilot tests to pass
<thumper> hmm...
<thumper> nothing is that simple
<thumper> arse
<thumper> still a timing issue
 * thumper digs more
<thumper> thomi: ok
<thumper> thomi: the regression is in the tap detection :(
<thomi> ok?
<thomi> hah
<thumper> super-a
<thumper> is showing the application lens
<thumper> then thinking you tapped super
<thumper> to close the dash
<thomi> *sigh*
<thumper> yep
<thomi> ahh well, at least we know what the issue is
<thumper> yep
<thomi> what do we do now?
 * thumper emails Daniel :-|
<thomi> what a way to join the company!
<snadge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/770283
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 770283 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "[fglrx]title bar does not update on non-maximized windows" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<thomi> "Welcome to the company - FIX THIS NOW"
<snadge> please fix this bug.. it is really annoying ;)
<snadge> i dont blame the ubuntu devs.. i want to march into amd's office and slap the linux catalyst driver guy around
<snadge> he should just accidentally release the source code to fglrx on piratebay
<snadge> its frustrating having to depend on binary drivers that are poorly maintained
<snadge> it would be nice if they could abandon fglrx.. and create proprietary addons to the radeon driver
<snadge> which you can obviously disable or not use at compile or run time
<thomi> snadge: I'd love to help, but I'm running an nvidia chipset, so can't reproduce :(
<snadge> yeah i have a house full of radeon chips.. its frustrating
<snadge> so i have some information regarding the fglrx window title bug
<snadge> apparently everyone else.. intel, nvidia, radeon etc.. uses a GL2 dri
<snadge> but for whatever reason, fglrx is still on GL1
<snadge> the window title bug used to exist on other gpus as well
<snadge> but it seems instead of fixing the problem.. they switched to using GL2
<snadge> and fixed the drivers instead.. (because they're open)
<snadge> amd has committed to supporting GL2 dri, but this hasn't happened yet
<angeloc> MacSlow: i think i found the root of the problem!
<angeloc> MacSlow: on row 2695 in Launcher.cpp this will be called unrespectively of where launcher mouse is on
<angeloc> MacSlow: _dnd_hovered_icon = new SpacerLauncherIcon();
<angeloc> MacSlow: how choose a launcher instead of another? Involves it mouse x,y?
<angeloc> bug 925021
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 925021 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher - Inserting items into launcher makes unnecessary animations on other monitors" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/925021
<Saviq> gord, hey, any idea why the word highlights in HUD results are gone in indicator-appmenu from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ppa?
<gord> Saviq, i'd imagine that ted made a change in the backend to stop supplying the pango formatting to highlight them
<Saviq> gord, yeah that's what I'd thought, was just wondering whether you know the cause for that, I'll wait for Ted to show up, thanks
<gord> Saviq, well we discussed replacing the pango <b> tag with one we could match against client side, but i'm not sure if he went and made that change before we were ready or not
<Saviq> gord, ok thanks
<Saviq> gord, hmm just noticed that it lost the app icon, too
<gord> Saviq, you are going to make me install the ppa and see aren't you? ;)
<Saviq> gord, no, not really :)
<Saviq> gord, we're reproducing it here no problem
<Saviq> so will wait for Ted to confirm
<gord> i might as well take a look, i have a few minutes before lunch
<Saviq> didrocks, any news on unity-common getting into unity-merger?
<didrocks> Saviq: no, didn't really get the time to look at the issue we saw the other day on pbuilder with all the unity release thing…
<didrocks> Saviq: but I though you just needed a dummy schema?
<didrocks> Saviq: can the test just copy it
<didrocks> run update-glib…
<didrocks> and be done with it?
<didrocks> (you are root on the system in the merger)
<Saviq> didrocks, well, yeah, that would work, too
<Kaleo> ;)
<Saviq> but... then we would have to jump through hoops for the test to pass during normal testing without root
<Saviq> and honestly sounds like a bad thing to do ;P
<didrocks> getuid? :)
<Saviq> didrocks, I can get a hook to install unity-common only when building unity-2d, will you accept that?
<didrocks> Saviq: oh, you found that? yeah, that was what I intended to do with my first proposal
<didrocks> Saviq: just didn't get the time to look at how to do that in the D*
<Saviq> didrocks, well, didn't, yet, but can spend some time to make sure of that
<Saviq> didrocks, ok, I'll take a look
<didrocks> yeah, that's was my first intend to do :)
<didrocks> thanks Saviq
<snadge> so compiz/nux still uses opengl 1 code path with fglrx?
<snadge> and every other driver is using opengl 2?
<snadge> i heard some words to this effect.. i dont really know what im talking about.. and hoping someone can shed some more light on this
<jaytaoko> snadge: compiz/nux uses the highest version of opengl installed on the system. The minimum version of opengl that we support is opengl 1.4. In practice we don't use features of opengl beyond opengl 2.1
<jaytaoko> snadge: there use to be a problem with fglrx and compiz. the fglrx driver would set compiz in indirect mode. That mode is restrictive and not very efficient. That issue has been resolved.
<angeloc> didrocks: unity from lp:unity doesn't compile
<angeloc> didrocks: unityshell.cpp:1527:26: error: ‘StateTermTapped’ is not a member of ‘CompAction’
<didrocks> angeloc: it does compile, do you have latest compiz?
<angeloc> didrocks, pulled right now
<didrocks> angeloc: it's compiled automatically on every commit, otherwise trunk is rejected :)
<angeloc> didrocks: mmm, i have to try harder!
<didrocks> angeloc: add the ppa:unity-team/ppa
<didrocks> you will get latest compiz and latest nux
<didrocks> which are needed for unity trunk
<angeloc> didrocks: wow!
<didrocks> Saviq: if you need this branch to be merged, I can temporary adding unity-common without any constraint
<didrocks> then removed once merged
<didrocks> (as unity is frozen, it's fine)
<snadge> jaytaoko: has been resolved where.. in tree? or unity ppa?
<snadge> its this bug im specifically referring too anyway
<snadge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/770283
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 770283 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "[fglrx]title bar does not update on non-maximized windows" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<didrocks> Saviq: good new, I know what to do!
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, my try didn't work out, but I'm close to! I'll have a deeper look on monday :)
<jaytaoko> snadge: the problem I am was referring has been resolved in compiz and released. The bug you mentioned is something else. From  your previous question, I thought you needed more info about the version of OpenGL we are using.
<louis699> Hi, I'm getting the error /usr/src/gtest does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file
<louis699> when I try to compile Unity
<louis699> I think that I have the latest source.
<louis699> Any ideas?
<louislepp> I managed to fix the error with gtest's CMakeLists file that I was encountering earlier, while tring to build unity, now I'm getting a compile error in unityshell.cpp:1527:26
<louislepp> StateTermTapped is not a member of CompAction
#ubuntu-unity 2012-03-10
<bschaefer> louislepp, you can just comment out the gtest
<bschaefer> on the CMakefile
<bschaefer> in*
<bschaefer> louislepp, and for that other problem you'll need the latest ppa
<glosoli> Anyone knows if there is ability to change maximize behaviour ?
<louislepp> bschaefer, when you say the latest ppa, which one is that? I've tried adding precise-proposed and precise-backports.
<bschaefer> ppa:~unity-team/ppa
<louislepp> Ah
<bschaefer> ppa:unity-team/ppa
<bschaefer> no ~
<louislepp> Cool.
<bschaefer> the update and upgrade and it should work!
<bschaefer> then*
<louislepp> Great, I'll give it another try.
<Xavier_> Hello
<Xavier_> Does anyone knows if it is possible to catch the event in the unity sidebar when another program have something happening in it.
#ubuntu-unity 2012-03-11
<jalcine> Is HUD accessible over D-Bus? I'm working on a speech app that'd forward text as if it were typed into HUD
<mhall119> gord: ^^
<mhall119> tedg might know too, if you want to ask him when he's in tomorrow
<jalcine> mhall119: thanks :)
<jalcine> I might just pull in the code and just grep any references to d-bus and see where that takes me.
<AlanBell> jalcine: seen hud-cli and hud-dump-application and hud-list-applications and hud-verify-app-info?
<AlanBell> plus yes, the menus are very dbus exposed
<jalcine> I saw hud-cli, but not the others.
<AlanBell> I don't know what they all do exactly
<jalcine> And if d-bus is available, I'd stick to that.
<AlanBell> so what are you doing with it?
<jalcine> One less dependency to code in.
<AlanBell> I was thinking of using dbus to get the menu structure then mangling it into a jsgf grammar file to feed to pocket-sphynx
<jalcine> Well, we've gotten mediocre speech recognition going and right now, we're packaging the latest version of CMU's tools for acoustic model training.
<jalcine> Because the version in the repository aren't as proficient as the ones available.
<AlanBell> com.canonical.hud is the dbus thing
<jalcine> Yeah, SC's like powered on PocketSphinx, its it's battery.
<AlanBell> the dbus hooks for HUD are about submitting queries to it, should be controllable that way
<jalcine> That should be it, then.
<jalcine> I'd begin hacking up another plug-in.
<AlanBell> yeah, but it doesn't expose the full list of options through that
<AlanBell> you would need to poke at com.canonical.AppMenu.Registrar and call GetMenus() there, then go through the menus picking up entries, just like the HUD does
<jalcine> Well, all I really need to be able to provide input.
<jalcine> *able to do
<AlanBell> well how are you restricting the grammar?
<jalcine> We aren't. We're working on building speaker-independent models. HUD's a feature I'd like to connect with it.
<AlanBell> oh, well should be pretty easy then, but recognition accuracy won't be so hot
<AlanBell> if you can parse the menu structures and create a jsgf grammar file then pocketsphynx will only listen for useful words and will be more accurate in theory
<jalcine> It would, but we'd have to get the user to adapt that content into a specific model.
<jalcine> I proposed a delicately difficult idea: http://thesii.org/wiki/SpeechControl/Ideologies/AutomaticAcousticModelImprovement
<nava> Hi ,what do you think about this feature for unity ? http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/29302/
<jalcine> But I figure with HUD + SpeechControl, AAMI (above) would gradually improve in use.
#ubuntu-unity 2013-03-04
<MCR1> sil2100: Hi :) I've fixed another Compiz Grid bug, this MP needs approval: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix1139835-grid-wrong-top-left-corner-calculation/+merge/151358
<sil2100> MCR1: checking in a moment!
<MCR1> sil2100: Thanks. It was calculating the top left corner wrongly. So with 2 monitors the top-left corner detection and mouse-gridding the window into top left with the mouse will not work on monitor 2. This MP fixes that.
<MCR1> didrocks: Hi. Unmaximize_or_restore_window is working per default as intended on Raring daily ISO. I do not know what you tested on your system, that it did not work 4 you...
<MCR1> *Unmaximize_or_minimize
<MCR1> *sry
<MCR1> unmaximize is a bad name choice anyway <- it should be restore and work for all size manipulated windows... like the gridded ones as well...
<didrocks> MCR1: hey! FYI, we froze compiz after talking to Sam, duflu and other. Meaning than lp:compiz is the pure upstream, and we only pick "safe changes" on lp:compiz/raring
<didrocks> MCR1: but on the unmaximize thing, did you try to install quantal and then upgrade?
<MCR1> didrocks: ahem, no.
<didrocks> that's one of the main use case :)
<MCR1> ok, I'll look into that also...
<didrocks> thanks
<MCR1> didrocks: Maybe that is a good choice, the freeze - I do not know. But it is kind of sad to see 0 Canonical maintainers for such a important thing like Compiz :(
<didrocks> MCR1: well, that's the consequence, we can't maintain it anymore, so we don't want to take risks
<MCR1> didrocks: Do you plan to drop Compiz in the near future ?
<didrocks> MCR1: I don't know of any precise plan. More something to ask to the PS team
<Trevinho> didrocks/seb128: are we going to merge this https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/nautilus/nautilus-3.7.90/+merge/149617 ?
<didrocks> I guess that part is for seb128 :)
<Trevinho> ok
<Trevinho> seb128: since I need to push to nautilus other patches that I just pushed upstream...
<Trevinho> seb128: so, I'd like to know if I should do over 3.6 or 3.7 (which seems to work pretty well here, though)
<seb128> Trevinho, not before 3.8 is out
<seb128> e.g not before a few weeks
<Trevinho> seb128: mh, the fact is that I need to do some work in unity that is depending on them, so I'd like to have new nautilus released before unity...
<Trevinho> seb128: so is it better if I backport the patches to 3.6 waiting for 3.8?
<seb128> Trevinho, shrugh, how much works is it to backport those and when do you want to land the unity changes?
<Trevinho> seb128: it shouldn't be too much work... I've worked mostly upstream, but it should be quite straight forward to get them for 3.6... Unity changes are under work still, but I think I can finish them in this week
<seb128> Trevinho, wait a few days, I need to look more at nautilus 3.8 before telling you when we will update
<Trevinho> seb128: ok, that's fine
<seb128> Trevinho, we have UDS this week and the rolling release discussion and a zillion thing, priority is not to land GNOME 3.8 beta in
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, I know
<seb128> Trevinho, I need to have a look if nautilus implies other updates
<didrocks> is there any matter of urgency? Can't we just wait for nautilus 3.8 to get out and you can move to something else meanwhile?
<seb128> like GTK 3.8 which is not in yes
<Trevinho> seb128: I asked only because I didn't know which branch I should use to work on...
<seb128> Trevinho, just do your unity work and assume we will get what you need from nautilus in the archive
<Trevinho> didrocks: well... not urgency, but I don't like keeping things staging for long time before merging (due to upcoming conflicts and such)
<Trevinho> seb128: ok cool
<Trevinho> didrocks: the dependency is on dbus side, btw...t hat's why they need each others
<didrocks> Trevinho: anyway, you will need to still "work (== not regressing)" even if the user didn't upgrade to latest nautilus
<didrocks> so you don't block on the nautilus side :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: yes, there won't be a problem on that side...
<didrocks> so you're not blocked :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: the user would just lose a feature
<mterry> sil2100, nvidia-autopilot is jumping from 18 failing tests to 10 back up to 20.  Is it more susceptible to race conditions than ati/intel?
<mterry> (ati and intel have stayed relatively static at around 10 to 13)
<didrocks> hey mterry, is libcolumbus in main now?
<sil2100> mterry: strange, hm
<didrocks> mterry: also, are sil2100's AP tests enabled and running on both indicators and unity stacks? (I asked cyphermox about it)
<mterry> didrocks, not promoted yet, but it's MIR is approved and things in main depend on it.  So it's just a matter of time
<didrocks> mterry: great! and about the tests?
<mterry> didrocks, what do you mean by "sil2100's AP tests"?  I mean, as opposed to other AP tests
<mterry> We are running the AP tests, of course...
<didrocks> mterry: he wrote some tests for the fuzzy matching, but there were disabled as long as libcolumbus didn't land
<didrocks> mterry: so I asked cyphermox IIRC to check about those to be enabled back, and also, to add to the "test list" we have for indicators
<mterry> didrocks, I thought those tests had went through, since we approved libcolumbus
<sil2100> I don't think those got enabled
<mterry> i.e. I hadn't thought they had been disabled.  Guess I missed that
<sil2100> Let me check
<didrocks> sil2100: keep us posted :)
<sil2100> didrocks: they're still disabled, but I'll compose a merge request in a moment
<sil2100> I just need to finish up something first
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks, do they depend on the HUD thing to be merged? or just u-l-a?
<seb128> mterry, hey, where is update-manager getting its app icons from?
<seb128> mterry, it's showing a "missing icon" icon for the video lens update here
<mterry> seb128, hrm.  It gets it from the desktop file I believe
<seb128> mterry, do we have some of thoses for lenses?
<mterry> seb128, let me double confirm that, and can you see if your desktop file points at a real icon
<seb128> mterry, no .desktop in the lens binary
<mterry> seb128, it gets it from /usr/share/app-install/desktop
<mterry> seb128, it searches the .desktop files in there and uses its icon
<seb128> Icon=unity-lens-video
<seb128> app-install-data: /usr/share/app-install/icons/unity-lens-video.png
<seb128> mterry, is update-manager looking in that dir for icons?
<mterry> seb128, just noticing that myself.  It seems not
<mterry> that's a bug
<seb128> mterry, opening it
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<sil2100> didrocks: for now just in the u-l-a, since HUD has a rather sufficient fuzzy searching functionality built-in
<sil2100> didrocks: so the fuzzy parts of HUD were already enabled
<cyphermox> mterry: perhaps we should revert the app lens merge that brings in libcolumbus
<cyphermox> mterry: thoughts?
<mterry> cyphermox, why?
<cyphermox> (Satoris isn't ready with the hud libcolumbus pieces, it's having issues)
<mterry> cyphermox, are the two connected?
<sil2100> Problems with libcolumbus?
<sil2100> Since if u-l-a stays libcolumbus-using, https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_enable_fuzzy_u_l_a/+merge/151533 can get merged in I think
<cyphermox> argh
<cyphermox> yeah, I guess it's probably fine
<cyphermox> mterry: ignore me, I'm being confused by lack of context.
<cyphermox> and passing on that lack on context....
<jjed> I asked this on Friday, but at the risk of annoying, I'll try again. Is there any chance lp:unity will be abandoned or radically refactored in the near future?
<bregma> jjed, there's no chance it will be abandoned:  Canonical has committed to support 12.04 for a good many years yet
<mterry> jjed, there is lp:unity/phablet where all the cool new phablet work is being done though
<bregma> and we're certainly not planning any refactoring, radical or not, in the near future
<jjed> bregma, mterry: Thanks, smspillaz recently implied (with understandable irritation) that Canonical would be basically dropping the Nux version in favor of the phablet implementation
<jjed> I wouldn't want to waste time on that branch were that the case
<mterry> jjed, I don't know what the plans are there
<jjed> ...........
<mterry> But as bregma said, Nux unity is sticking around until at least 2017
<mterry> even if Canonical did switch to phablet today
 * bregma thinks 2017 sounds so far away
<didrocks> mhr3: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity/generate-recommends-from-default-scope/+merge/151170 do you mind for the globale approve? we have the libunity in already
<mhr3> wasn't sure what the processes on unity merges these days, don't at least two people have to ack it?
<didrocks> mhr3: hum, not that I know of
<didrocks> mhr3: and not what I'm seeing :)
<mhr3> ok, approved
<didrocks> thanks mhr3
<didrocks> sil2100: please got https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_enable_fuzzy_u_l_a/+merge/151533 merged now that the feature is in :)
<sil2100> didrocks: aye!
<sil2100> didrocks: reviewed and approved by fginther \o/
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> thanks sil2100
<didrocks> sil2100: tomorrow, I'll add it to the indicator tests we cherry-pick
<didrocks> cyphermox: FYI ^
<cyphermox> ack
<cyphermox> brb
<sil2100> Ok, let's see how well it works ;)
<didrocks> kenvandine: robru: cyphermox: in case you didn't notice, our session tomorrow is at 6:15 UTC. I put it as one of the last one to have robru waken up enough :)
<robru> didrocks, aha, thank you
<robru> didrocks, where's the schedule?
<didrocks> robru: yw ;) http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/2013-03-05/display
<kenvandine> cool
<robru> wow, that's an action packed day... not sure how I'll choose which to attend ;-)
<mterry> jjed, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MirSpec seems relevant
<mterry> Or rather wiki.ubuntu.com/UnityNextSpec
<jjed> > April 2014: Target of reaching full convergence! Unity Next QML on Mir for on all platforms...phone, tablet, pc, tv
<jjed> Wow, that's heavy stuff. With
<robru> mterry, strange, the wiki is giving me 503s
#ubuntu-unity 2013-03-05
 * hyperair wonders how possible it would be to patch libappindicator to restore left-click behaviour in the fallback statusicon
<hyperair> applications ported to appindicator, which is practically everything in ubuntu, kinda suck in gnome shell.
<didrocks> hey sil2100!
<didrocks> how are you?
<sil2100> didrocks: hello! I'm fine, building bits and pieces of the appmenu codebase for Qt5, trying to get everything working again
<sil2100> But the sunny sun shine is making it a bit more troublesome
<sil2100> How about you?
<tvoss> good morning :)
<sil2100> tvoss: morning!
<didrocks> morning tvoss!
<didrocks> sil2100: ahah, nice! I'm good thanks. Finishing prepping for UDS
<sil2100> Ah, need to check the schedule, since I registered and maybe will attend some sessions
<sil2100> btw. did you see build 104 of release testing? Nvidia at some point locked the screen and maaany tests failed ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, I saw it, so should it be just relaunched?
<didrocks> (the tests)
<tvoss> sil2100, didrocks hey guys :)
<tvoss> sil2100, didrocks it's almost UDS!!
<didrocks> tvoss: it indeed is! :-)
<sil2100> didrocks: that would certainly help - I'll anyway try to pinpoint the place where the screen got locked, also, anyway some preview tests are failing on nvidia most of the time and I need to check why
<didrocks> sil2100: ok
<sil2100> didrocks: from the videos I saw that there's a timing issue with the lens results appearing
<sil2100> Don't know why that didn't happen before, and why only on nvidia!
<sil2100> tvoss: ah, you're right! Time to get changed into some proper clothing ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: relaunched
<didrocks> sill have time for clothes :)
<didrocks> will need to exercise outside first :p
<tvoss> sil2100, yup :)
<yarinse> hello, as I can extract the serial number of the volume of dvd from a terminal, what is the instruction?
<didrocks> yarinse: I think this is more a question for #ubuntu
<didrocks> sil2100: mind approving? https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/libunity/changelog-fix/+merge/151731
 * sil2100 looks
 * sil2100 likes free karma
<jjardon> Hi,  about Mir, How do you plan to support GTK+ apps? Are you going to write a GTK+ backend for Mir?
<tvoss> jjardon, yup, we will work on toolkit integration
<tvoss> jjardon, better to ask that question in #ubuntu-mir :)
<jjardon> tvoss: rigth, too many channels ;)
<tvoss> jjardon, no worries :)
<didrocks> thanks sil2100 :)
<sil2100> np!
<nmittal> hello ppl.. i just installed Ubuntu 12.10 and Nvidia drivers.. I have a 2 monitor setup.. however when I maximize a window it only fills one monitor.. how can i make it fill both monitors.. i am able to drag windows back and forth the 2 monitors so i know i have one x-screen
<nmittal> is anyone around?
<sil2100> nmittal: hi! Do you have a single panel, or on both monitors the panel shows the same indicators?
<nmittal> sil2100, i had panels on both i hid on one them
<nmittal> my goal is to have the 2 monitors behave as if they were one..
<nmittal> i had linux mint before and it worked like that
<nmittal> i hope it can work in unity
<sil2100> hm, right now you have a standard unity multi-monitor environment, which works a bit differently than you want
<sil2100> nmittal: but from what I know, it's possible to switch to a mode that would interest you
<sil2100> nmittal: but I guess you'll have more luck by asking at #ubuntu
<sil2100> Someone there for sure should know how
<nmittal> sil2100, noone responded there.. i posed there first
<nmittal> sil2100, :(
<nmittal> also when i added 1 more monitor (another x-screen).. once i took my mouse to that screen it stayed there.. i couldnt move it to the 1st xscreen
<nmittal> am i the only person having issues with unity and multiple screens?
<rsvp> Nice overview on Mir + Unity QML + Unity APIs = Unity -- from Olli, http://www.olli-ries.com/mir-unity-qml-unity-apis-unity/
<rsvp> your thoughts on Mir?
<tedg> tvoss, BTW, I'm not going to be able to make it to the platform API session, HUD 2 is at the same time.
<didrocks> tedg: btw, I removed you because of the 10 limitation on the other session, I'll be in the HUD 2 one as it's the part where you are involved :)
<tvoss> tedg, yup :) can you make it to the other session on that topic?
<tedg> tvoss, The lifecycle one?
<tvoss> tedg, yup, that's the more important one from my perspective
<tedg> didrocks, Ah, okay.
<tedg> tvoss, Heh, kinda.  The platform API is really messy and needs lots of clean up :-)
<tvoss> tedg, agreed :)
<tvoss> tedg, however, we can review the list of work items together after the session. Works for you?
<tedg> tvoss, We had, at one point, talked about just calling it the Mir API.  Which makes more sense to me.  What happened to that?
<tedg> tvoss, Yup, will do.
<tvoss> tedg, I'm not entirely sure that calling it the Mir API is appropriate but we can discuss that later on
<tedg> tvoss, I guess I just feel like we don't need an abstraction, we better not be planning on changing everything again :-)
<tvoss> tedg, agreed to disagree with you :) but I agree with your point on changing everything
<didrocks> tedg: pasting all notes to the whiteboard, you will sort them then :)
<tedg> didrocks, Heh, awesome, thanks!
<didrocks> yw
<jokerdino>  hey guys. i guess most of you are busy with the UDS but anyway, when is the unity-next supposed to land in Ubuntu?
<jokerdino> it is relevant for us because, well, we just finished a tweak tool for the nux-based unity.
<jokerdino> and it is in the process of landing in the archive. (it's in the NEW queue atm)
<jjed> Trevinho: Is there a particular reason why a nux Property would be better for TooltipManager.SetHover? There's no other part of the class that needs a `changed` notification...?
<Trevinho> jjed: well, it's just more handy...
<Trevinho> jjed: also notifications can be muted if not needed...
<Trevinho> jjed: but it's not really something needed... It just semplified things
<jjed> Trevinho: Also, to be clear are you asking for `if (foo)\n{\n` conditionals? What about loops, methods, classes, namespaces, and other codeblocks? (thought Unity used Google C++ style...?)
<Trevinho> jjed: yes, we use C++ style, but with some differencies
<Trevinho> so... all the braces are on new line
<jjed> okay
<Trevinho> so if\n{\n ... for (...)\n{\ncode
<jjed> Trevinho: Are braceless single-liners okay?
<Trevinho> jjed: yes, single line can be (and sometimes it's preferred) to be braceless
<jjed> merging with trunk now
#ubuntu-unity 2013-03-06
<penth> Anyone else have trouble with menu and screen-lock compositing? All my menus and modals are showing up behind all the other windows.
<penth> It seems related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/867455 but never happened until week before last; this is the second time, first since the last kernel update.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 805087 in unity (Ubuntu Oneiric) "duplicate for #867455 Dash and launcher appear underneath windows" [Critical,Fix released]
<penth> I'm using 12.04, btw
<penth> aha: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/735162
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 735162 in compiz (Ubuntu) "menu application appears behind window application" [Medium,Confirmed]
<seb128> sil2100, didrocks: not sure if you saw but the fix for bug #1110138 created this regression recently in raring: bug #1138517
<ubot5> bug 1110138 in openjdk-7 (Ubuntu) "Unity: wrong window dimensions / location in Java applications" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1110138
<ubot5> bug 1138517 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Latest compiz update breaks Java Swing decorations" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1138517
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/compiz.fix_1110138/+merge/147548
<sil2100> uh
<sil2100> seb128: thanks for pointing this one out
<seb128> sil2100, yw
<sil2100> Will revert the change for now
<seb128> makes sense, thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: remember that the branch we use now for compiz is lp:compiz/raring
<didrocks> sil2100: do you mind reverting the libcolumbus change as well?
<didrocks> sil2100: it seems to have created too many issues
<sil2100> didrocks: libcolumbus for u-l-a?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah
<didrocks> the hud part didn't land
<didrocks> sil2100: I think you need to revert your tests as well to not break the indicator landing, isn't it?
<sil2100> Ok, will find it and revert - will paste the merge requests here
<didrocks> thanks sil2100 :)
<sil2100> np :)
<didrocks> sil2100: I added unity.tests.test_search to the indicator stack btw
<satoris> The keyword test is fixed to use the calculator app as a test case. Please review soon so we can land the search regression fix.
<sil2100> seb128: reviewing
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks :)
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/compiz/raring_revert_3616/+merge/151897 <- compiz revert, not sure if I should link it to bug #1138517 ?
<ubot5> bug 1138517 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Latest compiz update breaks Java Swing decorations" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1138517
<sil2100> Since well, it basically fixes it
<didrocks> sil2100: yes please, link to it
<didrocks> sam isn't around
<didrocks> sil2100: well, you don't need to really link to it in fact, as you put the reference in the commit message
<sil2100> satoris: the 'arithmetic' keyword is taken from what place? The 'comment' field in the .desktop file?
<satoris> sil2100: no, the "keyword" field.
<satoris> Sorry, "Keywords".
<sil2100> satoris: ah, see it, thanks
<sil2100> satoris: hm, I'm rather fine with approving the branch as it is, the only problem I have is locale-depenedncy
<sil2100> satoris: it's not a big deal for autolanding, but for testing on other machines it is - so I would only add locale independency to this test
<sil2100> i.e. the 'result' Calculator I would do _('Calculator') after installing the gcalctool (or gnome-calculator) gettext
<satoris> None of the other tests do that.
<satoris> I.e. a bit lower it searches for "search entry".
<sil2100> satoris: yes, but with those we have 100% certainity that it won't be translated
<sil2100> As we create the menus ourselves, without any translations
<sil2100> Same with Window Mocker - we have no plans on translating the name in any way
<sil2100> While Calulator is an external app which is translated to all available languages
<sil2100> Let me check something
<sil2100> satoris: approved the test branch
<satoris> Sorry for dropping out, compiling Mir made my machine swap out and die.
<sil2100> satoris: probably the u-l-a change needs to get in first?
<satoris> No, this test is a requirement for that fix getting in.
<sil2100> So both need to get in more or less at the same time, so I approve the u-l-a change as well then
<didrocks> you can merge both at the same time as it's an autopilot test and not an unit tests
<sil2100> didrocks: fine with you? :)
<didrocks> so, the autopilot tests will be ran only during next daily release
<didrocks> sil2100: satoris: so fine with me ^ :)
<didrocks> thanks both of you :)
<sil2100> satoris: I'll take care of the locale-independency some other time, since it's not that easy to do, as we're using gettext.install() once already in these tests
<sil2100> satoris: so I'll have to actually try working around that when it's needed
<sil2100> For now, it's fine as it is
<satoris> The search inaccuracy should now be fixed. Please let me know if there are still issues. Thanks for your help in getting the fix in.
<didrocks> satoris: if that's done and fixed, can we go ahead with the HUD branch next?
<satoris> I'd really like ted's assistance with that. Unfortunately he is quite busy...
<didrocks> satoris: ah ok, so from our side, nothing else is needed?
<didrocks> u-l-a is the only libcolumbus consumer as of now?
<satoris> As of now, yes. Once we fix the Hud issue, that will be the second one.
<didrocks> ok :)
<satoris> Hopefully there will be more, but that is really up to app developers.
<didrocks> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity/json_perl/+merge/151915
<didrocks> (and yes, the build-dep is in main)
<didrocks> thanks sil2100
<einonm_> 0
<einonm_> I've just updated my desktop to 13.04, and I'm not getting any unity icons or title bar on my desktop - are there logs available somewhere where I can look for errors?
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, all merged \o/
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm running a new daily manually for the regression
<didrocks> seb128: FYI ^
<seb128> didrocks, thanks!
<didrocks> yw
<didrocks> mterry: hey, FYI, we had some regression on compiz (and on the lens recommends)
<didrocks> mterry: so, I just rerun a build right now
<mterry> didrocks, OK, thanks
<didrocks> mterry: you will have a package change (a build-dep that I added on perl-json)
<didrocks> which is in main
<didrocks> but we have time (~2h) before everything built
<sil2100> \o/
<mterry> didrocks, sorry for letting that lens-recommends bug through when reviewing the packaging.  I assumed that if it built, it was probably working fine  :)
<didrocks> mterry: who did that crap? oh me!
<didrocks> but I'll blame you
<didrocks> not sure I pardon you :p
 * didrocks runs away
<mterry> didrocks, well, mistakes happen, but we have multiple review steps here to prevent them from hitting the archive
<didrocks> mterry: TBH, I would have been trapped as well the same way ;)
<didrocks> mterry: as we don't see the "result control file"
<didrocks> so I would have +1 if someone else did the same:/
<mterry> didrocks, yeah, I can forgive the MP reviewer, but I should have checked the generated deb file in the PPA
<mterry> Ah well, next time
<didrocks> indeed :)
<didrocks> no harm done as long as we release today
<davmor2> hey guys I did a fresh install of todays iso and this is how the dash greets me http://ubuntuone.com/4VY5XIUSXNWvpTzctl3hS9
<davmor2> any info I can get on it or a possible fix would be nice
<bschaefer> davmor2, hmm strange, well first lets check if you have anything here: /usr/share/unity/lenses
<bschaefer> which is where the lens info is stored, if you could do: ls /usr/share/unity/lenses
<davmor2> gwibber
<bschaefer> thats no good, alright, now lets check if you have them installed
<bschaefer> sudo apt-get install unity-lens-application
 * bschaefer thinks that the right package
<bschaefer> davmor2, sudo apt-get install unity-lens-applications
<davmor2> bschaefer: Nope not installed
<bschaefer> davmor2, well installing that one should give you the applications lens but you'll want some other ones
<davmor2> bschaefer: let me see is ubuntu-desktop is installed and do an update
<bschaefer> davmor2, alright, installing the lens should fix that problem for you... but I find it strange that it wasn't installed by default...
<bschaefer> davmor2, is it letting you install them?
<davmor2> bschaefer: didrocks and pitti are talking to me else where
<davmor2> one second
<bschaefer> davmor2, no worries, they are the people I was about to ping about this :)
<bschaefer> (also after you install them you have to do this at the command line: "unity")
<didrocks> mterry: unity is ready for your approval :)
 * sil2100 likes to see no failures in the indicator autopilot stack
<didrocks> sil2100: good job!
<cyphermox> +1
<mterry> didrocks, done
<mterry> sil2100, if this were a real UDS, I'd be buying you a bunch of beers for your test work
<mterry> sil2100, did you ever look at why nvidia has more (and more variance) test failures?  If we could get that in line with the other platforms, we could lower the failure threshold again
<sil2100> mterry: thanks ;) But it wasn't just me! It's a cooperative work of many people, such as andyrock as well
<sil2100> mterry: I didn't look yet into the code, but from the videos I saw that for instance all preview test failures were resulting from strange timing errors
<mterry> sil2100, true.  I just always poke you first, and then things happen.  But you're right.  /me hugs andyrock and bregma and others
<sil2100> i.e. things not happening fast enough
<sil2100> bschaefer, bregma and others indeed ;)
<bregma> good things take time
<mterry> sil2100, so the nvidia machine is just slower than the others it sounds like?
<bschaefer> yay for passing tests
<sil2100> mterry: could be, but on the other hand normally it didn't happen before
<mterry> bschaefer, :)
<mterry> bschaefer, sorry I forgot your nick earlier when I was handing out hugs
<bschaefer> mterry, haha, its ok (I was under the others!)
 * bschaefer wonders how much shipping beer costs
<sil2100> ;)
<andyrock> sil2100, all thank to you ;)
<andyrock> *ks
<j-johan-edwards> Where are the PPAs for building lp:unity/phablet?  launchpad.net/~manhattan-team/+archive/ppa gives me a "Not allowed here" page...
<j-johan-edwards> Ah, I just saw this merge request: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet-fix-build-scripts/+merge/151470
<j-johan-edwards> Is that updated script correct? (not merged yet)
<j-johan-edwards> Or wait, do I not need some of those on raring?
#ubuntu-unity 2013-03-07
<didrocks> hey sil2100, how are you?
<sil2100> didrocks: morning! Rather fine, and you? ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm ok, thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: I have two questions for you :)
<didrocks> 1. do you mind having a look at the indicators tests? one of the tests search is failing on the 3 configs
<didrocks> (we also have 2 additional failed tests on intel, would be great to have a grasp)
<didrocks> 2. did you make any progress on the appmenu-qt/Qt5 side?
<sil2100> didrocks: 1. I'll take a look at it
<sil2100> didrocks: 2. there is some progress - I ported appmenu-qt to Qt5 but am still working on the appmenu plugin-framework side of Qt5, but I'm going in the right direction I think
<didrocks> sil2100: 1. & 2. -> thanks :)
<didrocks> sil2100: did you get support from agateau?
<didrocks> sil2100: we'll need a FFe I guess for the appmenu part
<sil2100> didrocks: I wrote him an e-mail, but he didn't reply yet - but renato gave me some pointers, as well as agateau's blog posts about the inclusion of appmenu in Qt4 helped out
<didrocks> sil2100: great ;) I'm not sure if it's the holidays for him, let me try to grab him
<didrocks> yeah, he seems away
<didrocks> anyway, thanks sil2100! keep me posted for the indicator tests. If it's a false positive, we can force a daily already
<sil2100> didrocks: I've been looking at the failures, and the search tests seem to be a false positive - a really strange one, since it fails the same way on all machines
<sil2100> It fails to show the application lens on the first super+a
<sil2100> Not sure why!
<sil2100> Cannot reproduce it here, hm
<didrocks> sil2100: interesting… would be good to workaround/fix it as it will block all releases in the next days
<sil2100> Also, no previously executed tests seem to have done anything to break this
<sil2100> didrocks: could you re-start the indicator build test maybe?
<didrocks> sil2100: it's the one that we added yesterday
<didrocks> sil2100: well, it failed on all 3 configs, I doubt restarting will change anything, isn't it?
<sil2100> No, it's not the one added - it's one of the existing ones
<didrocks> sil2100: test_search was not executed before for indicators
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> Ok, hm
<didrocks> sil2100: look at the unity ones
<didrocks> failing the same
<sil2100> I just looked and indeed saw the same thing
<sil2100> Ok, then this requires more investigation then
<sil2100> !
<didrocks> yep :)
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, it seems to be a real regression - the first Super+a press does not work
<didrocks> sil2100: oh, it rings a bell to me
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe we need a separate test for that?
<sil2100> didrocks: it would be hard to do, since with autopilot we're never sure what test will be executed first ;)
<sil2100> I can try looking into unity to check what could be the source for this regression
<didrocks> sil2100: oh, I just mean a separate test
<didrocks> sil2100: so that we'll see this one failing as well
<didrocks> sil2100: on the source check -> yes please ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: hey, did you get any luck?
<sil2100> didrocks: building now something testable
<didrocks> sweet!
<om26er> btw dash search was faster in 12.10 than it is in raring
<didrocks> om26er: something to tell to Satoris I guess
<didrocks> the rest didn't change
<om26er> didrocks, well the dash itself is feeling faster on 12.10 to me, dunno why
<didrocks> om26er: the blur algorithm change?
<om26er> didrocks, that maybe related but wasn't that supposed to fasten the dash ;)
<didrocks> it was, but you never know :)
<kenvandine> didrocks, can you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/dee-qt/prepare_for_raring/+merge/151617
<kenvandine> i really want to get that landed in raring, the folks working on the core apps will need it
<bregma> didrocks, I would like to bump Unity to version 7 (but leave the API version at 6) so we can do a sensible upstream release before FF today -- what are your thoughts?
<didrocks> bregma: hey!
<didrocks> bregma: I'm really wondering about the benefit/cost
<bregma> didrocks, ho!
<didrocks> bregma: changing the version to 7 without changing the API version should work
<didrocks> meaning the path isn't changed for the assets
<didrocks> but it needs checking
<didrocks> bregma: do you think the risk/cost benefit worthes it?
<didrocks> kenvandine: hey! the changes looks ok. I'm wondering though if we do have common files with dee-qt in precise for the precise -> next LTS upgrade?
<didrocks> kenvandine: also, while we are at it, what do you think spending some time building the daily release and doing all that in one shot?
<kenvandine> i wouldn't think so
<didrocks> kenvandine: do you mind checking at packages.ubuntu.com?
<bregma> I think the benefit of being able to distinguish between the release in 12.10 and the release in raring/going forward is worth it from a support point of view
<didrocks> kenvandine: just one binary package, should be quick :)
<kenvandine> sure
<bregma> and an upstream release is good for downstreams
<bregma> and we can close milestoned bugs
<didrocks> (which downstreams? ;))
<didrocks> bregma: do you mind trying bumping debian/changelog and the upstream version
<bregma> the imaginary ones I would like to see sprout like mushrooms after a rain
<didrocks> building the package
<didrocks> and installing it
<didrocks> bregma: heh
<didrocks> bregma: just to check that lenses still starts and so on?
<bregma> I've been working on that, queued up after another test I'm running
<didrocks> bregma: if it works on a fresh session, please go ahead :)
<bregma> unfortunately I'll have to upgrade my build machine to raring to do it proper , which means I may miss FF
<didrocks> bregma: well, bumping the version for bumping the version is not a "feature"
<bregma> OK
<didrocks> bregma: so as long we don't require rebuilding the world, I'm ok with it :)
<didrocks> just put it in a sensible way in debian/changelog
<bregma> all I want is a new package version, no other changes, so if it Just Works I will propose it
<didrocks> bregma: excellent!
<didrocks> bregma: I really hope that we'll get a clearer view soon
<didrocks> on if/not we release raring
<bregma> yes, indeed
<bregma> if we release raring, we'll want to branch, too, before release goes out
<bregma> another reason to bump the package version
<didrocks> bregma: yeah, let's see how it goes
<sil2100> didrocks: would you mind if I did a test-build in ps-indicators-autopilot-release-testing with a custom list of tests to perform?
<sil2100> didrocks: or is there another job for that purpose?
<didrocks> bregma: I was expecting to go on "daily release to a ppa" when we will close to next LTS ;)
<didrocks> bregma: not that soon!
<didrocks> sil2100: oh no worry, please be my guest :)
<sil2100> didrocks: since I tried using autopilot-run-custom-branch, but it doesn't work somehow, probably veebers has some WIP regarding that
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: but we do have everything built on the unity stack
<didrocks> sil2100: if you want to check the global result
<sil2100> I know, I just want to start one suite
<didrocks> ok
<kenvandine> didrocks, no file conflicts
<kenvandine> combination of soname change and multiarch makes it nice and clean :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: ahah, I would have bet so! great ;)
<didrocks> kenvandine: daily release? I think it's maybe time for folks/friends? ;)
<kenvandine> folks?
<didrocks> kenvandine: or you do want to do the first shot today
<didrocks> I meant friends :)
<kenvandine> i'll propose a branch enabling friends today
<didrocks> kenvandine: and we work on that together tomorrow?
<didrocks> kenvandine: so that we define stacks
<kenvandine> seb128, don't forget my NEW review :)
<seb128> kenvandine, oh, yeah
<kenvandine> didrocks, i won't be in tomorrow :)
<kenvandine> it's 2 packages for now
<kenvandine> libfriends and friends
<kenvandine> small stack :)
<kenvandine> i just added an example to qml-friends that i'll use as the basis for an autopilot test
<seb128> kenvandine, no COPYING/license in the tarball?
<didrocks> kenvandine: but we need dee in daily release, isn't it?
<didrocks> dee-qt*
<didrocks> kenvandine: ok, let's wait a little bit for friends that you do your autopilot test
<seb128> kenvandine, accepted, please added a COPYING though
<kenvandine> seb128, will do...
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks ;-)
<kenvandine> didrocks, i feel good about libfriends and friends even without qml-friends autopilot tests
<kenvandine> libfriends test suite actually runs friends in test mode
<kenvandine> it is a good integration test
<kenvandine> qml-friends needs tests before i want to add that to the dailies
<kenvandine> seb128, added :)
<seb128> good
<didrocks> kenvandine: but, those 2 needs to be installed somewhere to work together, isn't it?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> humm
<didrocks> kenvandine: ok, so we need a jenkins job taking latest daily, and doing that, isn't it?
<didrocks> installing both
<kenvandine> libfriends pulls in friends as a build dep to test
<kenvandine> yeah
<didrocks> ah
<kenvandine> so that might be good enough
<didrocks> si, it can be ran while libfriends is building?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> friends doesn't depend on libfriends
<didrocks> so you already do run integration tests during build? :)
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> the unit tests in libfriends... i think those are good integration tests for friends
<didrocks> \o/
<kenvandine> since it actually runs friends and really calls it's functions
<didrocks> excellent
<didrocks> yeah, so they are not unit tests :)
<kenvandine> we were very thorough with friends :)
<didrocks> but I only care about integration tests TBH
<didrocks> kenvandine: do you have upstream merger?
<kenvandine> well, the are unit tests for libfriends... a side effect is integration testing of friends
<kenvandine> no
<didrocks> ok, let's get that fixed!
<kenvandine> what do i need to do to add that to the merger
<didrocks> kenvandine: pinging mmrazik|afk ;)
<didrocks> kenvandine: do you want to add the stack definition?
<kenvandine> yeah
<didrocks> creating the friends stack, I think you deserve it :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: https://launchpad.net/cupstream2distro-config/trunk
<didrocks> you do have the stacks/head/ dir
<didrocks> create a friends.cfg
<didrocks> similar to the unity one for instance
<kenvandine> didrocks, can i model it after the webapp one?
<didrocks> kenvandine: yes, an easier one maybe :)
<kenvandine> right :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: the additional info will be added by mmrazik|afk for upstream merging (we are transitionning to having one single file for all those infos)
<didrocks> kenvandine: please call the file "friends", not "friens-head"
<kenvandine> ok
<didrocks> kenvandine: as I added the head/ directory
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/cupstream2distro-config/friends-stack/+merge/152199
<kenvandine> didrocks, ^^
<kenvandine> mmrazik|afk, when you're around, can you help me get friends added to the merger?
<didrocks> kenvandine: approving
<didrocks> kenvandine: you can push to trunk
<didrocks> kenvandine: so that we win some time :)
<kenvandine> great
<didrocks> kenvandine: then, we need to create from your template the jenkins jobs
<didrocks> in the same project
<didrocks> daily-release directory
<didrocks> you have the cu2d-update-stack command
<didrocks> it should be used like this:
<didrocks> ./cu2d-update-stack -U <../path/to/stack/file>
<didrocks> kenvandine: as mmrazik|afk and fginther did some change to the tool, you can have bad surprises, tell me if it exit with non 0 :)
<kenvandine> that will create the jenkins job?
<didrocks> kenvandine: you need to be connected to the vpn and having your credential setup
<didrocks> yep :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: in the future, if you change something in the template, like add/remove a project, it will update it with the same command
<didrocks> (it's also setting up bzr to bind to our needs)
<kenvandine> should it be the .1 or .6 IP in my cred file?
<didrocks> .1
<kenvandine> nevermind
<kenvandine> i looked at the wrong browser tab :)
 * didrocks sees someone who never configured his cred file :p
<didrocks> kenvandine: the file should be ~/.cu2d.cred
<kenvandine> humm... said it couldn't find my credentials
<didrocks> ~/.cu2d.cred ?
<didrocks> kenvandine: ^
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> oh... i don't remember where i got the token in there... but it is the same as the one in the email sent to all of us
<kenvandine> so i guess that isn't mine :)
<fginther> kenvandine, token is from your jenkins user page
<didrocks> kenvandine: no, its the same
<didrocks> kenvandine: you do have an account on jenkins, right?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> i am logged in
<didrocks> kenvandine: can you try -C <cred_file_path>?
<kenvandine> 2013-03-07 10:36:40,690 ERROR Credentials not found. Aborting!
<kenvandine> so it didn't find it... but it's right
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> still says not found
<didrocks> kenvandine: do you mind pasting me the cred file content you have?
<kenvandine> ok
<didrocks> let me try also
<didrocks> reconfigured webapp, working here
<didrocks> so it's not fginther breaking everything :p
<fginther> whew!
<didrocks> mterry: hey hey hey!
<didrocks> mterry: now that cyphermox published the indicators, I think you can publish unity :)
<didrocks> we are at 199 daily landing right *now*
<didrocks> you can have the 200th upload!
<mterry> cyphermox, ah.  the test failures were no big deal?
<mterry> didrocks, wake me when it's 1000th
<didrocks> :)
<cyphermox> mterry: nah
<cyphermox> :)
<mterry> cyphermox, didrocks : done.  Today is FF, right?  I'm still unclear if we are doing 13.04 or not, but if we are, we should communicate that to the unity team
<cyphermox> indeed
<mterry> didrocks, also...  I think as an archive admin, you can demote ubuntuone-couch if you like.  I was just reminded of that fact in #ubuntuone
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, sent an email this morning to the team leads
<cyphermox> so far it is unclear whether we will release 13.04 formally so carrying on with FF as usual
<didrocks> mterry: sorry, I should have CC you guys
<didrocks> cyphermox: kenvandine robru ^
<mterry> didrocks, frankly, it can probably be dropped from the archive...
<didrocks> mterry: oh yeah, demoting the couch!
<didrocks> let's demote for now :)
 * cyphermox is going to head to uni shortly (over lunch) to do one last NM test before uploadin
<mterry> :)  No rush on archive, as long as it's out of main
<didrocks> mterry: flushed from main, in universe now :)
<mterry> didrocks, sweet
<cyphermox> mterry: there is one branch that I expect larsu will want to have land today; needing a FFE and all
<cyphermox> but it's also needing two MIRs, would you be available later to review them?
<cyphermox> I'm going to check if they have been filed already, otherwise I'll take care of it
<mterry> cyphermox, sure
<mterry> cyphermox, shouldn't need an FFe if everything happens before some hour today...  don't remember when
<cyphermox> well yeah
<cyphermox> but it's indicators, and I would really prefer if it went through the grinder
<cyphermox> rather than uploading manually...
<didrocks> yeah, manual upload is so old…
<cyphermox> hehe
<cyphermox> old school...
<didrocks> and let's welcome the friends stack to daily landing!
<cyphermox> I mean, whoever even still speaks of debdiffs anymore? ;)
<cyphermox> yay
<didrocks> cyphermox: exactly!
<mterry> cyphermox, well, you could start a build and all  :)
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> just it would be tight
<cyphermox> and the MIRs need to be done too :)
 * mterry whips out his rubber stamp
<mterry> j/k! j/k
<kenvandine> didrocks,  is dee-qt setup to automerge?
<didrocks> seb128: larsu: would have been cool to have a bug attached to your change to not end up with an empty changelog :p
<didrocks> kenvandine: no, nor daily landing
<didrocks> kenvandine: do you think we should attach that to an existing stack?
<kenvandine> not sure where it fits
<didrocks> yeah, I'm wondering…
<didrocks> dee-qt deps on dee?
<kenvandine> i'll need it when i add gwibber in
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> the core apps will need it too
<didrocks> kenvandine: yeah, I think we'll have an infrastructure stack
<kenvandine> i'm sure we'll have a stack for those
<didrocks> dee will move to it
<didrocks> as libunity
<didrocks> I guess
<kenvandine> ok, lets just get this merged and uploaded to raring
<didrocks> kenvandine: let's flesh out the stack story as discussed in the session by next week
<kenvandine> didrocks, can you approve the MP and i'll push to trunk?
<kenvandine> and upload
<didrocks> kenvandine: sure, one sec
<didrocks> kenvandine: done :)
<kenvandine> grrr
<kenvandine> Unable to obtain lock  held by didrocks@bazaar.launchpad.net on taotie (process #14998), acquired 342 hours, 18 minutes ago.
<kenvandine> didrocks, can you break your lock?
<didrocks> kenvandine: on dee-qt?
<kenvandine> yeah
<didrocks> lp:dee-qt?
<didrocks> waow
<didrocks> I did push that at some point?
<didrocks> crazy… ;)
<didrocks> kenvandine: done
<kenvandine> ok, pushed and uploaded
<kenvandine> i guess that'll go to sourceNEW
<kenvandine> for the rename
<didrocks> hum, not sure
<didrocks> binNEW for sure
<didrocks> source new, it was in precise…
<mterry> cyphermox, what's with the misc stack?
<cyphermox> mterry: there was a merge that wouldn't complete
<cyphermox> for various reasons ;)
<mmrazik> kenvandine: I'll put the autolanding bits and pieces later today...
<kenvandine> great
<didrocks> fginther: mmrazik: objection if I rename all <foo>-head file to <foo>?
<fginther> didrocks, not from me
<mmrazik> didrocks: fine with me
<didrocks> let's go then :)
<kenvandine> mmrazik, for friends, libfriends, qml-friends and dee-qt please
<mmrazik> kenvandine: its just one cfg file, right?
<didrocks> mmrazik: you have the "friends cfg file"
<mmrazik> alesage: FYI ^^^ I think we already have autolanding etc for some of those. I'll delete them
<kenvandine> we aren't doing daily releases for qml-friends and dee-qt yet
<didrocks> mmrazik: but we only daily release libfriends and friends
<kenvandine> but  we want to get the merger merging them
<mmrazik> kenvandine: ack
<didrocks> so I guess I need to add an option for that :)
<mmrazik> kenvandine: there is an option for that
<mmrazik> (i.e. option that will make the daily release machinery to ignore a particular project but still have autolanding etc)
<alesage> mmrazik, ok
<didrocks> oh right daily_release_default
<didrocks> and then daily_release
<didrocks> mmrazik: do you mind adding false for them to the two other components than libfriends/friends only?
<didrocks> s/only//
<mmrazik> didrocks: ack
<didrocks> thanks a lot
<sil2100> grrr, hw issues for jenkins test builders
<mmrazik> kenvandine: dee-qt should be part of the friends stack?
<robru> good morning didrocks ! ;-)
<didrocks> hey robru! How are you?
<robru> sleepy ;-)
<robru> and you?
<didrocks> robru: tired :-)
<didrocks> robru: I'll have the list of WI setup for tomorrow I guess, I had other things with feature freeze to deal with
<robru> didrocks, we have so much in common ;-)
<didrocks> robru: heh, isn't it? ;)
<robru> didrocks, ok, looking forward to seeing the workitems.
<didrocks> :-)
<kenvandine> mmrazik, no, not sure where it belongs right now
<mmrazik> kenvandine, didrocks: do you mind if I put it into friends.cfg?
<kenvandine> i don't mind
<didrocks> mmrazik: for now no, but I'm sure it will move next week
<kenvandine> ultimately it needs to be in like some infrastructure stack
<mmrazik> I don't want to move the unity stack to cupstream2distro-config based config
<didrocks> mmrazik: is it a problem for you?
<mmrazik> didrocks: well... we still find bugs and issues in the ci/autolanding templates etc
<didrocks> mmrazik: I mean, moving it from one stack file to another one
<mmrazik> didrocks: but I'm using it for mir so it seems to stabilize :)
<mmrazik> didrocks: I'm generating the ci/autolanding jobs per stack
<mmrazik> didrocks: if I move dee-qt to unity stack and want autolanding I will need to regenerate autolanding jobs for the full stack
<mmrazik> more or less
<didrocks> mmrazik: oh sure, TBH I think it will be in a new stack on its own
<mmrazik> didrocks: in that case its cool
<didrocks> great :)
<jjed> Hey, does anyone know what PPAs are currently required to build unity/phablet on raring? (the build script seems outdated)
<sil2100> grrrr
 * sil2100 for now is out of ideas
<sil2100> didrocks: one possibility for the failure is that somehow, magically, the lenses_ list in Unity gets emptied and simply the first Super+a does not return the lens, but triggers re-scanning of the lenses directory
<sil2100> ...or something
<sil2100> I am unable to reproduce it in the way it happens in the test :<
<mmrazik> didrocks, kenvandine: so besides the fact ps-jenkins can't review nor merge (no membership in super-friends) the autolanding setup is ready
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe you can get some help from bregma's team?
<didrocks> mmrazik: thanks!
<mmrazik> robru, kenvandine: this looks like a missing build-deb to me:
<mmrazik> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/friends-raring-amd64-ci/1//console
<robru> mmrazik, yes, it does look that way
<mmrazik> mhm... but python3-setuptools is in there
<kenvandine> it can't be... it builds in raring
<kenvandine> could that be missing from the jenkins environment where it does ci?
<mmrazik> kenvandine: right... this is outside the chroot. we need to install python3-setuptools on the builders
<robru> mmrazik, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~super-friends/friends/trunk/view/head:/debian/control yeah, all that stuff it's complaining about missing is listed as a build dep, so I dunno what's gone wrong
<mmrazik> kenvandine, robru: sorry for the buzz
<robru> mmrazik, no worries
<mmrazik> robru: the build now passes. Jenkins votes needs fixing because of the commit message. The commit message is used for the automatic merge commit during autolanding.
<mmrazik> fixing the commit message is all you need to do. Once the branch is approved jenkins will pick it up again
<robru> mmrazik, ok, which branch?
<mmrazik> err.sorry
<mmrazik> robru: you will get an e-mail from launchpad :)
<mmrazik> https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/friends/purge-accounts/+merge/151657
<robru> oh god, that branch isn't ready to land yet!
<robru> ;-)
<robru> there are some important changes there, but it doesn't yet solve the problem that it set out to solve.
<mmrazik> robru: if you push a new revision jenkins will notice and will run the tests again
<robru> I only mp'd it as an easy way for ken to review it.
<mmrazik> robru: it will only merge it once the global state of the MP is Approved
<robru> mmrazik, ok, I'll be working on that one today. please don't allow any other mps to be merged just yet either, I'm a little bit notorious for mp'ing things prematurely just to get other people's input on the work.
<mmrazik> robru: don't be stressed about the jenkins messages. As long as the global state is not approved they will only comment to provide early feedback
<robru> ok
<robru> mmrazik, thanks
<kenvandine> robru, i won't approve that :)
<robru> kenvandine, I think we need some kind of "staging" trunk where I can push things, and then have the launchpad recipe build test packages into a PPA, before pushing things to trunk and to raring
<kenvandine> why?
<kenvandine> that kind of defeats the purpose :)
<kenvandine> we don't need the daily ppa anymore
<robru> kenvandine, just to make it easier to test things before pushing broken crap onto all raring users ;-)
<kenvandine> well, not for friends and libfriends
<kenvandine> we test before we merge ;)
<kenvandine> don't need  a ppa for that
<robru> kenvandine, exactly, I want a PPA where I can have packages built from unmerged test branches ;-)
<kenvandine> robru, you sound stressed about this
 * kenvandine uses pbuilder for that
<kenvandine> robru, friends trunk has been rock  solid for ages... :)
<kenvandine> don't worry so much
<kenvandine> :-p
<robru> kenvandine, ok, but I am knee-deep in the bugs right now... so I'm concerned about the issues we are currently facing ;-)
<kenvandine> nothing earth shattering though
<kenvandine> raring isn't an LTS :)
<robru> kenvandine, I guess I'm just a little bit panicked because I thought we had an unlimited amount of time (with raring being declared "rolling"), but quite *suddenly* I discover that today is feature freeze and there are bugs that I really do *not* want to ship right now.
<andyrock> fginther, ping
<fginther> andyrock, pong
<andyrock> fginther, do you know if there is a way to know what test has been exectued before a failing one?
<andyrock> AP tests on jenkins of course
<fginther> andyrock, yes, there should be a ap_test_debug_log.txt file in the build artifacts which collects the test output as they run
<fginther> andyrock, let me know if you need help finding it
<andyrock> fginther, found thanks :)
<bschaefer> mterry, hey
<mterry> bschaefer, hi
<bschaefer> mterry, the reason I approved of the branch is I already tested everything out (before the FF) but he wanted to get 45 tests in before merging it...
<mterry> bschaefer, FF only cares when it hits the archive (this would be tomorrow)
<bschaefer> mterry, hmm alright, so we will need a FFe for this?
<mterry> bschaefer, do we care if it hits raring vs +1?
<mterry> bschaefer, if so, we need an FFe (probably easy to get, but technically that's hte rule)
<bschaefer> mterry, well it would be nice in raring, and is +1 referring to what 13.10 would be?
<mterry> bschaefer, maybe we need to fork unity for raring and keep working on +1 in trunk
<mterry> bschaefer, yeah
<bschaefer> mterry, it would be best to stick to rules. This was close I couldn't imagine it not getting into 13.04
<bschaefer> mterry, we could wait a bit before forking as now we will be doing bug fixes
<bschaefer> (which when forked we have to make 2 branches per fix)
<mterry> bschaefer, fair.  We need to figure out which features we have waiting to land and which we want to get in 13.04
<mterry> Make some FFes
<bschaefer> mterry, was about to start doing that
<Trevinho> mterry: yes, we want for 13.04... for sure..
<bschaefer> mterry, and as far as I know this is the only one
<bschaefer> (unless i missed another?)
<bschaefer> mterry, for unity at lease
<Trevinho> mterry: well... I know the rules, but this is not really breaking the FF, it was approved before...
<mterry> Trevinho, FF is about what hits the archive, not upstream patch approval
<Trevinho> mterry: ah
 * bschaefer had that mixed up
<Trevinho> mterry: well, at this point I think we can still merge to trunk, then we have to do another branch for raring reverting some code anyway
<mterry> Trevinho, well, I'm leery of landing in trunk, since we have auto-uploading to raring
<Trevinho> mterry: ah, I see
<mterry> We either need to turn off auto-uploading or fork trunk or something.
<mterry> Or just be careful about what hits trunk
#ubuntu-unity 2013-03-08
<bschaefer> mterry, i've filed a FFe, so lets just leave it out of trunk for now
<hasselmm> mhall119, Saviq: well. new plan. instead of ranting, try to get UnityNext running on wayland :-D
<bschaefer> mterry, thanks!
<hasselmm> mhall119, Saviq: is there public code already?
<mhall119> hasselmm: you mean on weston, or make Mir fluent in the Wayland protocol?
<mhall119> hasselmm: public code for what?
<mhall119> FWIW, I like this new plan better :)
<hasselmm> mhall119: well. raof said weston and its protocols don't fit at all. so i expect things to end somewhere in the middle between wayland core and weston.
<mhall119> so do you want mir code or Unity code?
<hasselmm> mhall119, the unity branch that's supposed to run on top of mir
<mhall119> I think https://launchpad.net/unity/phablet is the closest thing to that atm, as we re-org around one converged codebase
<hasselmm> ok. thank you.
<mhall119> np
<mhall119> happy hacking
<hasselmm> well. for now good night. (stupid early daily scrums... kills all hacker romance)
<TheMuso> Does Qt provide any framework for sound events, i.e incoming phone call/message etc? If not, we should look at tying in libcanberra via QML/Qt bindings.
<TheMuso> Quick check of stuff in Ubuntu says that KDE uses it, but not Qt.
<sil2100> didrocks: hello! Are the jenkins autopilot builders still down?
<didrocks> sil2100: it seems so…
<sil2100> didrocks: since I see the ps-indicators-autopilot-release-testing job waiting for autopilot-nvidia ;/
<didrocks> sil2100: veebers told me he would see with mmrazik
<didrocks> mmrazik: any news? were you pinged on that?
<mmrazik> didrocks: I was. Wasn't it the discussion you had with gema on #qa?
<mmrazik> didrocks: srry. I had an impression they are aware and we are waiting for jcollado.
<mmrazik> let me check
<mmrazik> oh... I see. the problem is something else then wha tI thouhgt
<didrocks> mmrazik: TBH, nothing is running atm on the machine
<didrocks> mmrazik: can't we shutdown jenkins?
<didrocks> and restart it
<mmrazik> didrocks: nothing running on magners you mean?
<didrocks> mmrazik: yeah
<didrocks> well, only the stuck job :p
<mmrazik> didrocks: I don't know TBH. I might be able to fix the autopilot machines and I don't really want to restart jenkins where I'm onlye "guest"
<mmrazik> didrocks: jibel is on vacation, right?
<didrocks> mmrazik: right, he is
<didrocks> mmrazik: do you mind coordinating with #qa?
<didrocks> mmrazik: then, we can relaunch the daily, that's not an issue
<mmrazik> didrocks: I'm not sure a restart will help anyway. The problem is some of the nodes are offline
<mmrazik> we just need to bring them online again
<mmrazik> restarting just jenkins most likely is not going to help with these
<didrocks> mmrazik: what's the node?
<didrocks> mmrazik: the machine is working
<didrocks> isn't the node attached to the jenkins instance?
<mmrazik> didrocks: magners. For some reason it fails to authenticate. It looks like its authenticating with jibels credentials.
<didrocks> interesting…
<mmrazik> didrocks: AFAICS the configuration of the slaves got corrupted
<mmrazik> fixing it
<didrocks> mmrazik: \o/ thanks
<sil2100> \o/
<mmrazik> sil2100, didrocks, veebers: they should be all up
<didrocks> ok
<mmrazik> going to write jibel an e-mail as I don't know what the original configuration was...
<sil2100> Excellent! Thanks
<didrocks> let me try restarting indicators
<didrocks> thanks mmrazik :)
<mmrazik> didrocks: they are building
<didrocks> mmrazik: oh great :)
<mmrazik> didrocks: they were queued
<mmrazik> just the machines were not online so the jobs were waiting
<didrocks> mmrazik: ok, perfect, thanks!
 * sil2100 wants to use the indicators job to nasty experiments later
<didrocks> sil2100: so I confirm the issue btw
<didrocks> sil2100: fresh session, first super + A doesn't work
<didrocks> sil2100: what we can do is workaround for now, like press super, then super + A in this test
<didrocks> sil2100: and having a separate test for Super + A :)
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, well, I discussed that with andyrock yesterday, but we're still not sure if it's the same issue - and what's the cause of it
<didrocks> sil2100: I think we need a separate test for super + A anyway, but ok, good hunting! :-)
<sil2100> didrocks: since ok, indeed the first super+a does not work as I noticed yesterday, but the dash is being opened many times before the test already
<didrocks> sil2100: ah ok
<sil2100> didrocks: I think indeed we'll have to workaround this breakage anyway for now ;p
<didrocks> so not that one maybe in this case :)
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah :/
<sil2100> hmmmm
<sil2100> No idea what's happening, now I can't even reproduce that 'first super+a on a clean session does not work' bug - even though I have not upgraded anything!
<sil2100> Still, for future reference:
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1152517
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1152517 in Unity "Lenses shortcuts not working in singular cases (e.g. Super+A)" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> And I'll anyway workaround the problem, since it's still failing on jenkins
<didrocks> sil2100: you have new test results
<MCR1> So you are not interested in Compiz fixes anymore and want contributors to go away so you have full control ? Or what is the reason for making those stupid Compiz changes ? Do I have to beg you twice now per fix to accept it, so your users won't experience bugs anymore ?
<MCR1> I am pretty pissed as contributor... and I will not accept the death of Compiz because of Canonical policies...
<MCR1> ignorance is bliss ?
<sil2100> didrocks: testing the workaround in a jenkins environment right now ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, using the jobs?
<didrocks> sil2100: or something else?
<didrocks> sil2100: I would want to finish waiting on unity to publish first if possible :)
<sil2100> didrocks: veebers has a fun job called autopilot-run-custom-branch on another jenkins which can be used for building given tests from given branches ;)
<didrocks> ok :)
<sonne> greetings!
<sonne> reading the shopping lens source code for ringtail, i see that the https handling is delegated to the vala libraries... i'm wondering how strict is their certificate authenticity check, anyone knows about it?
<sil2100> veebers: ping!
<sil2100> sonne: hello, maybe pstolowski would know more?
<sonne> sil2100, i've been suggested to ask him actually... :)
<pstolowski> sonne, sil2100: no idea, sorry, you may want to check how the handle ssl_strict flag there... mhr3?
<mhr3> sonne, all i know is that our security team is happy with it
<mhr3> mdeslaur, ^
<sil2100> ;)
<mhr3> sonne, also, it's no "vala libraries" it's standard libsoup
<sonne> mhr3, you may have noticed that my vala knowledge is nowhere beyond "vala is a language"... forgive my imprecision there :)
<mhr3> sonne, just so you don't think that we have our own very special https implementation
<sonne> mhr3, that's a good point
<sonne> i thought there was some kind of stdlib, like there is in other languages...
<sonne> mhr3, pstolowski, in case you're interested: i checked libsoup and it creates strict https connections by default :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: hey, I'm seeing an interesting bug
<didrocks> Trevinho: maximize a window
<didrocks> you have a one pixel "free" on the the edge
<didrocks> (like if it's chromium, you can't scroll for instance)
<didrocks> if you have an application behind
<didrocks> this one will become focused
<mdeslaur> sonne, mhr3: the lens does set ssl_use_system_ca_file and ssl_strict. If you suspect there's an issue, please file a security bug, and we'll take a look.
<om26er> where can i get libbamf3-0 0.4.0 ??
<om26er> didrocks, you might know ? ^^
<didrocks> om26er: are you using raring?
<didrocks> raring has  0.4.0daily13.03.07-0ubuntu1
<om26er> didrocks, its quantal, i am installing qml-phone-shell and it seem to require that version
<didrocks> om26er: not sure about the qml-phone-shell on quantal though
<didrocks> because to ask on #ubuntu-phone
<om26er> didrocks, i'll just download the raring daily and try there then
<om26er> why is autolanding on compiz not working ?
<sil2100> om26er: for which branch?
<om26er> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz0.9.9.merge-plugin-freewins/+merge/150960
<om26er> or this as well https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/compiz/lp.1075207-fix-ubuntu-super-p-patch/+merge/151079
<sil2100> Maybe the merger got moved to lp:compiz/raring and it's no longer enabled for lp:compiz? hmmm, fginther ^ ?
<fginther> sil2100, yes, the auto-merge was moved to lp:compiz/raring
<om26er> ah
<sil2100> fginther: morning!
<sil2100> :)
<fginther> sil2100, good morning
<luv> hi again
<luv> I asked where to get in touch with ubuntu online accounts devs
<luv> and was pointed here (?)
<didrocks> mardy: ^
<mardy> luv: hi! I'm one of them :-)
<luv> great
<luv> I would like to add a feature to log out (that is not just disable/enable an account) but discard the token and all so a new login is required
<luv> kinda regression not having this feature in but patching apps to use UOA instead of they auth mechanism (because the apps usually support logouts)
<luv> obviously not for raring, though sounds like something you would be interested in merging?
<mardy> luv: yes, definitely
<mardy> luv: discarding the token is something definitely possible (at the framework level), but forcing the logout is more complicated
<mardy> luv: do you intendo to do so that when the logout button is pressed, all applications using the account immediately stop using it?
<luv> well, that sounds ideal, though i wouldn't really mind personally closing an app explicitly after logging out (I use only shotwell afterall)
<luv> but apps stopping using it imemediately sounds like the behaviour the user would expect
<bregma> fginther, does that (lp:compiz automerge move) mean someone with appropriate privs will need to manually merge approved MPs to lp:compiz now?
<fginther> bregma, we could setup a new automerge job for lp:compiz
<fginther> bregma, but without that someone would have to do it manually
<fginther> bregma, I can set that up without any trouble, just let me know
<bregma> fginther, having an automerge job would be nice for trunk compiz, but since it's not the branch being used for Ubuntu going forward, would it be using resources best focused elsewhere?
<sil2100> I wonder how much resources does such an automerger eat up
<bregma> I don't know, that's why I'm asking here
<bregma> surely it takes a builder slot, and the tests get run, so it's non-trivial
<fginther> bregma, sil2100, If we only configure it to build amd64 and i386, the resource usage is not a problem. We're only limited on armhf right now
<luv> mardy: can you just throw at me package names I should look at ? I guess I will have a look at the code and ping you sometime next week
<bregma> I dunno, I still see 6 hour waits when I upload to my PPAs...
<fginther> bregma, would lp:compiz need to be dput into a ppa?
<mardy> luv: https://launchpad.net/gnome-control-center-signon (libaccount-plugin/oauth-plugin.c) <- for the UI
<mardy> luv: signon-plugin-oauth2 is the package which implements the OAuth2 method. IIRC it already supports clearing the token
<fginther> bregma, and would it need an armhf build?
<luv> so for the starters it _might_ be enough to add ui for that?
<bregma> fginther, yes it needs a PPA since it's not landing in Ubuntu (https://launchpad.net/~compiz-team/+archive/compiz works), but lets punt on the armhf build until someone demands it
<didrocks> who would use this ppa?
<didrocks> bregma: you guys should rather focus on what we are delivering I guess
<bregma> didrocks, it's for trunk compiz developers
<didrocks> bregma: yeah, but who are compiz developers?
<didrocks> sam is always using the source, not the package
<bregma> I don't want my guys spending time doing manual merges to trunk compiz, so an automatic merger benefits me
<didrocks> bregma: who would they build lp:compiz?
<didrocks> bregma: we told we are using lp:compiz/raring
<didrocks> it doesn't make sense for our resource to test/run something else than what we are shipping/focussing on
<bregma> I don't think setting up an autolander for a community project that we're taking from is a very big price to pay, certainly a smaller price than contibuting to the reputation for taking and giving nothing back
<didrocks> bregma: I'm talking about ppa build
<didrocks> bregma: we already have too many commit ppa builds
<didrocks> and that's taking a huge amount of our resources
<didrocks> we committed to kill the staging ppa, I think fginther is on it for the unity one as we have dailys
<om26er> mzanetti, can you give the output of apt-cache policy libbamf3-0 ?
<bregma> OK, forget the PPA, if someone wants to distribute trunk binaries they can do that manually
<mzanetti> om26er: Installed: (none)
<om26er> mzanetti, do you have unity staging ppa ?
<mzanetti> om26er: I don't think so... however I upgraded to raring and I still have some old quantal packages installed that make it compile...
<mzanetti> om26er: could be that I had that one enabled some time ago
<om26er> mzanetti, so what's wrong on raring ?
<mzanetti> om26er: stuff not released for raring yet
<om26er> mzanetti, if i install all the dependencies won't it work
<om26er> aha
<om26er> mzanetti, namely the HUD stuff ?
<mzanetti> om26er: not sure what exactly...
<om26er> mzanetti, it tells me if i upgrade libunity-core-6-0-dev it will remove unity because: Depends: libbamf3-0 (>= 0.4.0) but 0.3.4-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<mzanetti> om26er: anyways, jenkins builds on quantal with ppa:phablet-team/ppa ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper and ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa
<mzanetti> om26er: so repository-wise that should be all you need
<mzanetti> do a apt-get build-dep qml-phone-shell once you have those (and I guess only those in regard to phablet stuff) ppas enabled
<om26er> mzanetti, i didn't have sdk team ppa enabled,
<mzanetti> om26er: is it working now? or does the remove-unity problem still persist?
<om26er> mzanetti, apt-get update is running still
<om26er> mzanetti, i installed bamf from raring, lets see how well that goes
<mzanetti> om26er: I don't think Unity Next uses bamf any more...
<om26er> now it doesn't remove unity but not really sure if unity will work afterwards
<om26er> mzanetti, but it seems qml-phone-shell from phablet team ppa installs a new version of unity (nux one) so
<om26er> mzanetti, so the shell runs on the desktop, now trying to compile
<om26er> mzanetti, it compiles, but the shell crashes as soon as its window shows up
<om26er> though the installed version (from the ppa) doesn't crash
<om26er> mzanetti, now tests are running, so where should i start :)
<mzanetti> om26er: awesome!
<mzanetti> om26er: I'd say indicator stuff should be final enough to test it
<mzanetti> om26er: and since greyback left the team they are orphaned too
<om26er> mzanetti, indicators are basically not working on the desktop.. i.e. sound and battery indicators are empty, battery indicator is not working on the desktop, and as of now the date/time indicator have all the hard-coded valuues
<om26er> but i could still tests very simple things like switching between indicators
<mzanetti> om26er: you need to start some services...
<mzanetti> om26er: yeah, start with that
<mzanetti> om26er: and I will figure how to start the backend daemons for the tests
<om26er> mzanetti, ok, great
<mzanetti> someone: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-autopilot-deps/+merge/152419
<mzanetti> Cimi perhaps ^
<Cimi> mzanetti, also the ones I was missing?
<Cimi> mzanetti, qtdeclarative5-dev-tools
<mzanetti> Cimi: huh?
<Cimi> for unittests
<mzanetti> Cimi: ah... thats for the build-deps
<mzanetti> isn't it there?
<Cimi> sorry can you check?
<mzanetti> yep, its there
<mzanetti> Cimi: ^
<Cimi> mzanetti, ok
<om26er> whats the default login password of the qml shell ?
<Cimi> om26er, login as guest, no?
<Cimi> om26er, I have the paswords though, somewhere :)
<om26er> Cimi, i dont see guest option, i am running on the desktop
<om26er> Cimi, it only shows the password box
<Cimi> mzanetti, ^
<cyphermox> sil2100: what's your take on the OIF tests failures this morning ?
<mzanetti> huh... that's weird
<mzanetti> like... really weird.
<mzanetti> guest should always be there
<om26er> mzanetti, due to that reason already existing tests are failing here as well... i might be something broken on my system though
<sil2100> cyphermox: looking at oif now
<cyphermox> thanks
<mzanetti> om26er: there seems to be a bug indeed
<mzanetti> om26er: let me fix it
<om26er> ack
<mzanetti> om26er: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-fix-greeter-guest/+merge/152436
<om26er> mzanetti, tried, works for me. approved
<sil2100> cyphermox: seems like a singular failure, some timing issue probably - it won't happen with the next test run probably
<cyphermox> sil2100: alright, thanks for checking
<cyphermox> didrocks: it's as I suspected ^
<didrocks> hum
<cyphermox> I'm going to check what oif was trying to release, and push the buttons for it and unity?
<didrocks> cyphermox: sounds good to me :)
<cyphermox> k
<didrocks> cyphermox: unity has packaging change btw
<didrocks> as well ;)
<cyphermox> yeah
<sil2100> cyphermox: I might try sewing up that failing test to boost the chances of not failing a bit, but as with timing issues, it's always a roullete
<cyphermox> hmmm vpn is really slow today
<cyphermox> yup
 * cyphermox publishes OIF
 * cyphermox publishes Unity
<cyphermox> didrocks: things should depwait, if needed?
<didrocks> cyphermox: sorry, what do you mean?
<cyphermox> err, unity build-depends on oif bits, right
<didrocks> yep ;)
<cyphermox> yeah
<didrocks> that's why a stack is depending on the other
<cyphermox> so if I publish both in rapid succession, if anything, there will be depwait?
<cyphermox> hrmm, I got a launchpad timeout
<didrocks> cyphermox: yeah, they will be blocked in proposed and won't migrate if there is a real packaging dependency
<didrocks> oh?
<cyphermox> and again :'(
<cyphermox> I'll wait a bit
<cyphermox> oif isn't published yet
<didrocks> cyphermox: ask qa?
<didrocks> cyphermox: they had issues yesterday, I spent part of my morning on getting things back on shape
<didrocks> (on the DC)
<cyphermox> *sigh*
<fginther> bregma, FYI, I'm setting up the auto merger job, just need to test it before turning it on
<sil2100> fginther: oh, so there will be automerging for lp:compiz?
<fginther> sil2100, yes
<fginther> sil2100, just nothing automatically dput to a ppa at this time
<sil2100> Just automerging is enough I think indeed
<bregma> fginther, thanks
<sil2100> Thanks \o/
<didrocks> cyphermox: any news on the timeout?
<cyphermox> in progress
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll approve my workaround branch - it seems to work, but there is no 100% sureness, if it does not, we can always revert it
<sil2100> It doesn't break anything at least
<didrocks> sil2100: ok
<sil2100> It's just a test mod
<didrocks> sounds good to me :)
<sil2100> andyrock already reviewed it ;)
<andyrock> sil2100, what branch?
<andyrock> workaround branch?
<sil2100> andyrock: yes
<Trevinho> didrocks: about the new nautilus / sw updater icons... are we also going to set the .desktop file parameter to define the proper background?
<didrocks> Trevinho: I think it's a question for seb128 ^
<seb128> Trevinho, didrocks: yeah, question for me
<seb128> Trevinho, those infos don't belong in the .desktop
<Trevinho> didrocks: ah, sorry... I remember you were talking about it with JohnLea
<seb128> Trevinho, the icon is not the same in e.g the Ubuntu and GNOME themes
<seb128> so the color should be different depending of the theme
<seb128> -> the info should be stored in the icon theme
<Trevinho> seb128: ah...
<seb128> you should invent a key file in /usr/share/icons/<theme>
<seb128> with icon=color
<seb128> imhp
<seb128> imho
<Trevinho> seb128: that's true.. however at this point we can stil check the theme in unity and use the .desktop parameter if set (considering that it's what we alredy have)
<seb128> Trevinho, we added it to software-center and nautilus, will add it to update-manager
<Trevinho> seb128: it's not a good solution, but it's something that's doable in not that much time
<seb128> but that's just wrong
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah...
<seb128> Trevinho, it means if we change the icon (as we did for nautilus this week); we need to coordinate .desktop updates in the app as well
<Trevinho> seb128: it should have been designed better before
<seb128> Trevinho, I'm also not going to patch thousand of .desktop for that :p
<seb128> it seems random to do it for 3 launcher icons
<Trevinho> seb128: no, of course... but it's just about three or four for now
<seb128> Trevinho, well, nautilus (as from today) and software-center has the key, update-manager will also get it in the next upload
<seb128> Trevinho, I'm fine doing the hack for now
<seb128> but it's not a proper solution and doesn't scale
<seb128> so we should think at doing it in a better way ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: totally
<Trevinho> seb128: ah, and for that nautilus patches? SHould I fill a FFe for them?
<seb128> Trevinho, yes please
<seb128> sorry about that
<seb128> those release plan changes created issues for everyone
<Trevinho> no problem... I probably had not the time to backport them before...
<Trevinho> seb128: and should I work on 3.6, right?
<seb128> yes
<Trevinho> seb128: i,e the one already in raring..
<Trevinho> ok fine
<seb128> I doubt we will update to 3.8
<seb128> we don't have gtk 3.7 in raring yet
<seb128> and 3.8 has UI changes and some new features, and break some our patches
<seb128> and we are feature frozen
<seb128> so better to base on 3.6
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah... but for what it worth, trunk works well even without it (after disabling few lines of code)
#ubuntu-unity 2013-03-09
<hide_> hello
<hide_> need help anyone here
<bl4de> hi guys!
<bl4de> can you kindly tell me what do I do for contributing in Unity development? :)
<bl4de> I've already a launchpad account, with gpg key and pbuilder configured :)
<bl4de> anyone, plz? :)
<bl4de> I'd really want to help guys, but I've need help
<jjed> bl4de: This channel is pretty dead on weekends. :)
<jjed> See the Developing Unity primer (http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity/) and the list of backlog bugs, lots of interesting small projects there (https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bugs?field.tag=backlog)
<jjed> You don't actually have to build nux anymore though, that part is old.
<tgm4883> When clicking on a button in a preview, is there some way to pass additional information to the buttons function?
<tgm4883> eg. I want to dynamically create buttons, depending on the users environment, but can't see how I can pass extra info onto the function (eg. which button was clicked) since all the buttons would lead to the same function
#ubuntu-unity 2013-03-10
<seif> guys
<seif> anybody here with an x201 using ubuntu ?
#ubuntu-unity 2014-03-03
<Mirv> Saviq: I marked the unity8 branch at https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/initialize_m_sceneDistance/+merge/208773 now at least, in case it doesn't go in the other route (l28)
<Mirv> Saviq: Qt is about there, yes, now the 80 other source packages
<Saviq> Mirv, yup, ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: dude, is the bluetooth crash fixed? i can't reproduce it anymore :_S
<tsdgeos> on the destkpo
 * tsdgeos tries the phone
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not that I know of, checking
<Saviq> tsdgeos, crashed here
<tsdgeos> garg
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you totally dist-upgraded?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, upping last 6 here
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, d-up'ed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, crashed
<tsdgeos> desktop too?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let me try and drop landing 006 ppa
<tsdgeos> :(
<tsdgeos> still trying to update the phone, for some reason doesn't seem to be getting interwebs
<tsdgeos> ah, i ran out of disk space
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw, you might want to use landing-006 (ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-006) where the "real" qt 5.2 is now (you need qt5-beta2 still)
<tsdgeos> let's see
<tsdgeos> ignore me, i had commented one line that makes it crash :D
<tsdgeos> bad me not remembering last minute change on friday
<Saviq> :)
<Saviq> dednick, hey, can I steal you a bit?
<dednick> Saviq: i guess. depends what you mean to do with me ;)
<Saviq> dednick, I've been prepping ourselves for the 5.2 migration, and there's a bunch of failing tests in tst_Indicators and tst_Panel
<Saviq> dednick, and I kind of got lost in them
<dednick> Saviq: ok. unity trunk have all 5.2 changes?
<dednick> latest i mean
<Saviq> dednick, no, but trunk is fine to look at that
<Saviq> dednick, you want ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-006 and ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-beta2
<dednick> Saviq: ok. i'll take a look. I have a feeling i know what the failing tests are about.
<Saviq> dednick, also, this should be fine to be applied: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7026599/
<Saviq> dednick, no need for the wrapping Item
<dednick> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> dednick, here are the failures I've seen: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7026616/
<Saviq> dednick, one caveat: try* doesn't work with 5.2 yet, we need to trick Qt into running them with qmlscene
<dednick> Saviq: yeah. qml changed the way ListViews are populated or something. order of ListElements no longer well defined or something silly.
<Saviq> dednick, one visible thing is that there's a big yellow square in the top-right corner, not sure where that comes from
<Saviq> dednick, it doesn't seem to be any of the indicator widgets
<dednick> Saviq: dude, wtf. 5.2.1 totally screwed up with package installs.
<dednick> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libqt5core5a_5.2.1+dfsg-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<dednick>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/qtchooser/qt5-x86_64-linux-gnu.conf', which is also in package libqt5core5:amd64 5.0.2+dfsg1-7ubuntu18
<Saviq> dednick, libqt5core5 should be replaced with libqt5core5a
<Saviq> dednick, so it should be gone before installing the 5.2.1 version...
<Saviq> dednick, can you pastebin the whole log?
<dednick> Saviq: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7026709/
<dednick> libqt5core5 is just being upgraded to 5.2.1
<Saviq> dednick, so it did that in the wrong order
<Saviq> Mirv, ↑↑
<dednick> Saviq: know how to fix that?
<dednick> without synaptic? since it doesnt seem to want to load anymore
<Saviq> dednick, force-upgrade libqtcore5 first (dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/...)
<Saviq> dednick, then, dpkg --configure -a should be enough (might need to follow with apt-get -f install)
<dednick> Saviq: libqt5core5:all 5.2.1+dfsg-1ubuntu2 (Multi-Arch: no) is not co-installable with libqt5core5 which has multiple installed instances
<Saviq> dednick, so if you have libqt5core5:armhf / :amd64, dist-upgrade will fail?
<Saviq> Mirv, rather ↑
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i know why the crash of bluetooth is happening, i don't just know yet how to fix it, but basically the outer delegate of a list is being deleted while a function of the inner one is being executed, which at some point causes bad things to happen
<tsdgeos> ideally one should not delegate outer delegates while the inner one is getting something executed i'd say
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there a way to enforce something like this?
<tsdgeos> no idea :D looking at the code a bit
<Saviq> Mirv, I just got the same error when upgrading my phone from stock image to qt5-beta2 + landing-006, so I'd say something's wrong with the transition between 5 and 5a
 * greyback back in 20
<Mirv> Saviq: I noticed it too, it's because of the transitional package that was temporarily wanted to be able to test ABI breakages but which is going to go away. on my desktop I just tried again and it progressed fine, it should just have better conflicts in it
<dednick> i had to remove all of qt5.0.2 to install.
<dednick> Saviq: make tryXXX doesnt work anymore either.
<Saviq> [10:53] dednick, one caveat: try* doesn't work with 5.2 yet, we need to trick Qt into running them with qmlscene
<Saviq> Mirv, I had to force (dpkg -i) installation of the new libqt5core5 before it continued
<Saviq> (on my phone)
<mhr3> Saviq, anyone tried new scopes with 5.2?
<mhr3> ie should i?
<Saviq> mhr3, do
<mhr3> k
<Saviq> mhr3, use qt5-beta2 and landing-006 ppas
<mhr3> wondering if i want to break my desktop or rather the phone
<mhr3> think i'll go for the phone first :)
<Saviq> xnox, did the py3 transition land whole https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/3180/testReport/unittest.loader.ModuleImportFailure.unity8.application_lifecycle/tests/test_url_dispatcher/ ?
<xnox> Saviq: it was in silo since last week, bzoltan has asked me to rebase 4 times now.... and still didn't land it as far as I can tell.
<Saviq> xnox, k
<dednick> Saviq: did you want me to patch the IndicatorItem, or has it been done elsewhere?
<Saviq> dednick, please do
<dednick> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator-tests-qt5.2.1/+merge/209048
<Saviq> dednick, thanks!
<Saviq> dednick, it will work with 5.0, right?
<dednick> Saviq: should do...
<Saviq> dednick, ok, removing the "5.2.1" from the description, since it's not actually required
<dednick> Saviq: oh, done already :)
<Saviq> dednick, yup
<dednick> wow, 4K recording on Sony Z2. probably get aout 5 seconds worth on the internal storage....
<mhr3_> Saviq, ok to push trunk merge to new-scopes?
<mhr3_> there were some conflicts, but nothing major
<mhr3_> Saviq, what's the story with uitk? is the demo ppa version still needed to run new-scopes?
<Saviq> mhr3_, yeah, 'cause new-scopes accrued some mwc stuff that was unrelated...
<mhr3_> :/
<mhr3_> Saviq, also did you reply to the trunk merge? i might have missed that
<mzanetti> greyback_: step 1: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/support-short-appid-in-gsettings/+merge/209071
<Saviq> mhr3_, I might have not? you mean -scopes-shell?
<mhr3_> Saviq, no, merge lp:unity8 into new-scopes
<mhr3_> if you're ok with that
<mhr3_> got it conflict-resolved in my tree here
<greyback_> mzanetti: could there be a danger of one appId having 2+ desktop files available in the search directory? Is the first valid desktop file definitely the one wanted?
<mzanetti> greyback_: no, there shouldn't be. We only support one version per user
<greyback_> mzanetti: ok
<mzanetti> greyback_: well, UAL's app upgrade/uninstall hook would fail, then we might have 2, but that would be a bug imo
<greyback_> mzanetti: so not possible for an app to have a system installed version, and a user-specific one too
<mzanetti> greyback_: not for click. in that case, the system one would be "foo" while the click one would be "com.ubuntu.foo" or the like
<mzanetti> greyback_: not exactly sure what happens when we manually make install an application into ~/.local tho.
<mzanetti> greyback_: but that seems to be a general thing our current implementations are suffering too
<greyback_> mzanetti: probably not.
<Saviq> mhr3_, ah yeah, go for it
<Saviq> @unity: standup
<karni> Saviq: I'll mark I don't attend, but please at least temporarily don't remove me from in the calendar event, k? :)
<Saviq> karni, clinging on, eh? ;D
<karni> aye ;D
<mhr3_> Saviq, pushed trunk merge into lp:~unity-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/rotate-n7
<Saviq> elopio, ah, on unity8 taking a long time to stop - I saw that sometimes, no real way to reproduce, and it's not crashing, either, so it will need investigation
<Saviq> elopio, if you find that there's a test that exposes it more often than others, please let us know
<elopio> Saviq: on my phone, it seemed to happen for every test. It's like 10 seconds setting things up, and like 30 seconds doing nothing waiting for it to stop.
<elopio> I don't know how to collect extra information about it.
<Saviq> elopio, Ran 46 tests in 1202.536s for me - do you have a number?
<elopio> Saviq: no, I ran them one by one.
<elopio> Ran 2 tests in 42.404s
<elopio> OK
<Saviq> elopio, can you check http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7027986/
<mhr3_> Saviq, seen http://paste.ubuntu.com/7027988/ ?
<Saviq> mhr3_, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/fix-5.2-tests/+merge/209058
<Saviq> mhr3_, 5.2 is more strict (and thanks to it for that)
<elopio> hum, that one stoped it immediately.
 * elopio keeps trying.
<mhr3_> Saviq, very well... anyway, didn't notice anything majorly broken with new-scopes and 5.2
<Saviq> mhr3_, anything minorly broken?
<Saviq> mhr3_, other than with 5.0?
<mhr3_> Saviq, only thing was that playing videos and then switching to dash resulted in everything being super slow and then unity8 crashing
<mhr3_> Saviq, oh and volume down doesn't work :)
<mhr3_> (mako)
<mhr3_> not like those are new-scopes specific
<Saviq> mhr3_, k
<elopio> tsdgeos: what's the plan for the autopilot tests fixes?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity8/new-scopes-cleanup-autopilot/+merge/208954
<elopio> should we merge into your cleanup branch?
<tsdgeos> elopio: sorry  i'm 100% on trying to figure out one of our Qt 5.2 crashes, but looks good enough i'd say
<tsdgeos> i'll merge it to my branch
<elopio> tsdgeos: ok, thanks. I'll be working on the camera fix probably tomorrow.
<tsdgeos> cool
<elopio> oh, but I need a review here first:
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity8/fake_app_from_toolkit/+merge/208002
<elopio> mterry: that's from a file you reviewed before, can you take a look please?
 * mterry looks
<tedg> mterry, From the greeter can I assume any user that starts with "*" should be considered a non-user?
<mterry> tedg, there is *guest
<mterry> tedg, but yeah then some weird ones like *remote...
<mterry> tedg, not sure if you consider *guest a real user or not
<tedg> mterry, Yeah, I'm trying to block guest and those out.
<tedg> mterry, I only want users that would have set up a sound player in their session.
<mterry> tedg, guest may have...
<mterry> tedg, though not sure how you can get the real account name
<mterry> maybe once we log guest in, unity-greeter's api should return its real name
<tedg> mterry, I guess. I'm not too worried about ensuring guest has full features on the lock screen.
<mterry> tedg, fair enough
 * mterry thought it had been too quiet; turns out IRC was off
#ubuntu-unity 2014-03-04
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that "just remove it" it's not a good enough solution tbh
<tsdgeos> i want to have both unity8 and unity7 installed
<tsdgeos> why do i need to have two network indicators in unity7?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, because indicator-network doesn't yet implement everything nm-applet does
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure, then indicator-network should be blacklisted for the desktop
<tsdgeos> or whatever mechanism makes me not have a ugly unity7 experience
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sent you the email with the crash-tester btw
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thanks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we could potentially disable the network indicator in the desktop profile, but then unity8 on the desktop would lose it, too... I'm not sure nm-applet is good enough with unity8
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but anyway
<tsdgeos> sure, not my biggest problem :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, my replies were more to the "I don't know where that came from"
<tsdgeos> was just giving my opinion
<Saviq> rather than this is the right solution
<seb128> tsdgeos, Saviq: you can edit /usr/share/unity/indicators/com.canonical.indicator.network and drop the desktop section, we should probably do that by default seeing the number of people complaining about it
<seb128> then people who want to test the indicator on the desktop would need to edit to add back
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, but as said above, is nm-applet working good enough under the desktop unity8 session?
<seb128> but opt-in probably makes sense, most people get the indicator through other depends, not because they want to use it
<Saviq> yeah sure
<seb128> I've not tried it
<seb128> but nm-applet is indicator-application
<seb128> does that work under unity8?
<Saviq> seb128, it does, somewhat
<Saviq> hmm it actually seems to work fine
<Saviq> can't enable cellular, though
<Saviq> hmm or maybe that's actually indicator-network in desktop profile, not nm-applet
<Saviq> btw, the list of things that get removed:
<Saviq> with indicator-network:
<Saviq> account-plugin-ubuntuone* indicator-network* ubuntu-system-settings* ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts* unity-scope-click*
<Saviq> not great
<seb128> Saviq, just drop the sections from /usr/share/unity/indicators/com.canonical.indicator.network to make sure it's not it
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, no nm-applet under unity8, but that's probably fine (i.e. if you want unity8 and network, you need indicator-network), as long as ↑ those deps get fixed - like account-plugin-ubuntuone depending on the indicator network? what gives?
<seb128> Saviq, it doesn't depends on it, it depends on ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts
<seb128> which depends on u-s-s
<seb128> which depends on i-n since it's the backend used for the wifi panel
<Saviq> seb128, why does it depend on u-s-s, don't we have a desktop version of that?
<seb128> mardy, ^
<seb128> mardy, well I guess we could maybe have a | gnome-control-center-signon
<seb128> ups
<seb128> Saviq, ^
<seb128> but I'm unsure, I didn't look at potential differences
<Saviq> seb128, right
<mardy> Saviq: removing ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts on the desktop is fine
<mardy> Saviq: not sure about account-plugin-ubuntuone
<Saviq> mardy, yeah, I didn't think that one would be fine
<Saviq> yeah, "online accounts" → no Ubuntu One account (I can actually add one (???), but that just shows a grey screen - probably plugins cached somewhere and not reloaded on removal)
<Saviq> mardy, ↑ bug, btw?
<mardy> Saviq: IIRC, plugins are not cached
<seb128> Saviq, mardy: if "removing ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts on the desktop is fine" we should probably have account-plugin-ubuntuone depends on "u-s-s-o-a | g-c-c-s"
<Saviq> so yeah, we need to solve the deps somehow, otherwise people will end up with indicator-network on their unity8-less desktops
<mardy> seb128: I think so, unless they have a different package for the U1 plugin on the desktop
<Saviq> mardy, I mean "cached" in signond or somewhere - in memory basically
<mardy> Saviq: I don't think so, but the OA UI is coming from the online-accounts-ui D-Bus service, which exits after a few seconds of inactivity
<mardy> Saviq: if you just briefly closed and re-opened it, it may be that the old process was reused
<Saviq> hmm on second look it seems that online-accounts-ui doesn't even work on the desktop
<Saviq> seb128, ↑
<seb128> Saviq, you mean?
<Saviq> for U1
<Saviq> seb128, I mean I can't add a U1 account through g-c-c
<Saviq> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7032274/
<seb128> right, I noticed that recently as well
<seb128> it works through ubuntuone-control-panel-qt though
<mardy> seb128, Saviq: actually, IIRC we never had a U1 account plugin for the desktop
<seb128> mardy, but it's showing in the list of "protocols" in the u-c-c UI
<Saviq> seb128, mardy, yeah, so in fact it's probably fine for the plugin to not be there either
<seb128> mardy, which is confusing
<Saviq> (there == on the desktop)
<Saviq> it is
<mardy> seb128: it definitely shouldn't be listed, but I think it will go away if you remove the plugin
<seb128> mardy, not sure how I got the plugin installed, I guess that's because of touch stuff
<seb128> but yeah, still a bug
<mardy> seb128: yep
<Saviq> mardy, actually I can't get it to disappear from g-c-c...
<Saviq> removed he plugin, killed signon*
<Saviq> it's still there...
 * Saviq files bugs
<seb128> Saviq, do you have ubuntuone-credentials-common installed?
<seb128> Saviq, that ships /usr/share/accounts/providers/ubuntuone.provider
<Saviq> seb128, yeah
<seb128> if I move that file away it stops being listed
<Saviq> seb128, +1
 * Saviq not sure where to file bug... the provider shouldn't be there if the plugin isn't there, should it...
<Saviq> and it shouldn't be listed in g-c-c anyway, as it's incompatible with it apparently
<seb128> Saviq, open on gnome-control-center-signon and let mardy reassign if needed I guess? ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, ;)
<Saviq> seb128, mardy, bug #1287640
<ubot5> bug 1287640 in gnome-control-center-signon (Ubuntu) "UbuntuOne account plugin does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1287640
<seb128> Saviq, thanks
<mardy> Saviq: thanks
<mzanetti> Saviq: in here https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-api/new-screenshot-and-focusing-api/+merge/199810
<mzanetti> Saviq: line 157, is this enough?
<Saviq> mzanetti, should be
<mzanetti> thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, the resulting .pc file has it as the version?
<Saviq> mzanetti, unity-mir needs an update of Provides, and unity8 needs and update of Depends (and unity8-fake-env of Provides:, too)
<mzanetti> yep, its in there
<mzanetti> right...
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok... I think we can start reviewing the right edge stuff... there's quite a bit stuff to fix for sure, but I think feedback from reviewers would help me a lot in this stage
<Saviq> mzanetti, any dep or conflict with new-scopes?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes. it'll conflict with new-scopes as is right now... but as I don't know how long new-scopes will still take I based everything on trunk, hoping that the right edge would land first
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, let's see that race ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: we also could agree on an order... but I'd need an ETA for new-scopes then
<mzanetti> and last time I asked you weren't sure about that => I went for trunk
<mzanetti> in any case. the stuff that conflicts is 90% dropping the new-scopes stuff and using the right-edge stuff
<mzanetti> and I can obviously do/help with the merge, regardless who comes first
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup, well we'd like new-scopes to land asap, they basically need a review soon, too
<Saviq> mzanetti, but probably some cleanup first
<Saviq> mzanetti, could you look into dropping the HUD (just the integration part in Shell.qml for now) and skip the hud tests in autopilot?
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack.
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/Checklists/Unity-Mir
<mzanetti> Saviq: ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, on your merge for unity-mir, please add the checklists
<Saviq> -s
<mzanetti> huh? isn't it there? /me checks
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah, I meant -api
<Saviq> mzanetti, and yeah, it's there
<Saviq> mzanetti, sorry for the noise
<mzanetti> np
<mzanetti> so yeah, you start from here https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/right-edge-2/+merge/204798 and all the related ones are listed in the checklist
<Saviq> mhr3_, what do we do about:
<Saviq> 24	-Recommends: ${unity-default-masterscopes},
<Saviq> 25	+ unity-scope-scopes,
<Saviq> 26	+ unity-scope-onlinemusic,
<Saviq> 27	+ unity-scope-mediascanner2,
<Saviq> 28	+ unity-scope-click,
<Saviq> ETOOMANYmhr3s
<Saviq> <Saviq> mhr3_, what do we do about:
<Saviq>  24 -Recommends: ${unity-default-masterscopes},
<Saviq>  25 + unity-scope-scopes,
<Saviq>  26 + unity-scope-onlinemusic,
<Saviq>  27 + unity-scope-mediascanner2,
<Saviq>  28 + unity-scope-click,
<mhr3> Saviq, hmmm
<mhr3> we don't really have desktop vs phone now
<mhr3> so if we keep it as hard recommends it'd be fine imo
<mhr3> for now anyway
<Saviq> mhr3k
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> don't know what i did but my unity8 indicators area is now empt
<mzanetti> Saviq: when you said disable the hud, you really meant to get rid of the hud completely? as in: if you drag from the bottom edge the hud button would not appear any more?
<tsdgeos> any idea why that may be happening?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: same here
<tsdgeos> oh really?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I merged with tnrunk and they appeared again
<tsdgeos> that's really unfortunate when i'm trying to fix a crash in indicators :D
<mzanetti> :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: hmmm, i'm up to date with trunk
 * tsdgeos does a clean build
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: well, I did a run_on_device on my right-edge-stuff and they were gone as of today, I did some merging, rebooting, rebuilding and they appeard again
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> this is on the desktop fwiw
<tsdgeos> nope, nothing
<tsdgeos> what, i'm getting the fake scopes
 * tsdgeos puzzled
<tsdgeos> i must have broken something with the ppa purge :-/
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes, get rid of it
<mzanetti> my pleasure, sir
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's going "somewhere else", but we don't know where yet
<tsdgeos> and they are back
<tsdgeos> after installing unity8
<tsdgeos> that brought lots of packages that build -c didn't
<tsdgeos> weird
<Saviq> tsdgeos, build -c doesn't
<Saviq> tsdgeos, build -s does
<tsdgeos> ahhhh righto
<mzanetti> Saviq: that pCell stuff is crazy (the cool way) :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, indeed!
<mzanetti> Saviq: is this how you imagined it? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/disable-hud/+merge/209226
<Saviq> mzanetti, nah, just remove it from Shell altogether
<Saviq> mzanetti, so that we don't even instantiate it
<mzanetti> ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, we can easily bring it back with bzr
<Saviq> /food
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: the BottomBar is only there for revealing the hud, right?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yes
<mzanetti> ok. /me removes the BottomBar too
<Saviq> dednick, what can we do about the "unity8 exiting kills indicators" thing? ;) it's getting annoying ;D
<mhr3> saviq, thoughts about adding an activityindicator to a scope view when there are no results visible and the one in the search bar isn't visible either? ie for surfacing
<dednick> Saviq: um. check if it's being run on desktop i guess.
<Saviq> mhr3, I think it could fit somewhere in the new header
<davidcalle> mhr3, on a slightly related topic, could we have somehting like "pull to reload", to update surfacing? (eg. news scope)
<Saviq> mhr3, like replace the looking glass icon
<Saviq> davidcalle, nothing to do with mhr3 ;D
<mhr3> saviq, so basically needs design :)
<mhr3> davidcalle,  ^^
<Saviq> yup
<mhr3> i'll talk with mike
<mhr3> but tbh i'd like the pull to reload too
<mhr3> would mean caching == solved :)
<dednick> Saviq: i'll take a look
<Saviq> dednick, don't worry, was just a I-got-annoyed-by-this-right-now issue ;)
<mhr3> saviq, same for my indicator issue btw ^ :)
<Saviq> mhr3, ENOUNDERSTOOD
<mhr3> saviq, no activityindicator -> also I-got-annoyed-by-this-right-now
<Saviq> mhr3, ah ;)
<Saviq> MacSlow, hey, can I steal you for some investigation on notification ap tests?
<Saviq> MacSlow, i.e. http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/219:20140304:20140304/6967/unity8/848175/
<MacSlow> Saviq, looking...
<Saviq> MacSlow, somehow the assertion fails, even though I can see the notification correctly and the icon is there
<Saviq> so iconSource is definitely != ""
<Saviq> MacSlow, so it might be something with ap
<MacSlow> Saviq, most likely
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'm still wondering, if those could somehow be moved to pure qmltests... what keeps me away from porting them, is the missing interaction with the real backend
<Saviq> MacSlow, right, these are of the kind that should stay this way - they're integration tests
<Saviq> MacSlow, *maybe* less extensive
<MacSlow> Saviq, I don't know enough of AP's internals to provide a better (non-string based) test there... which might be more robust
<mhr3> saviq, btw qtry_compare sucks - i replaced it with qsignalspy and shaved off almost 3seconds from make test
<MacSlow> Saviq, these AP-tests for snap-decisions "failing" have held back jenkins-approvals many times
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, but not that one, I'm getting 100% fail on that
<Saviq> MacSlow, where before it was just flaky
<Saviq> MacSlow, and the only failures that we look over currently are unity8 crashes, which that one isn't
<MacSlow> Saviq, it's not new notification-code at fault I bet, as I'm still waiting on some reviews :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah I know ;) nothing ours changed recently - while autopilot did
<Saviq> MacSlow, so ok, I'm looking into it further
<MacSlow> Saviq, is there maybe a "state" that AP stores, which is not in sync with the real notification?
<Saviq> MacSlow, not sure, but just confirmed old autopilot passes this test, upgrading 1 by 1 now
<MacSlow> Saviq, bisecting the other way ;)
<tsdgeos> @unity: standup?
<Saviq> mzanetti, bug #1287689 is already marked as dupe of the non-rotating shell
<ubot5> bug 1210199 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1287689 [Shell] support rotation" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1210199
<Saviq> mzanetti, or maybe we just multiplexed - I was clearing it up with Jamie in #ubuntu-touch
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok. sorry. missed that
<Saviq> mzanetti, don't be :)
<mzanetti> but in any case, Jamie's report seems a dupe of some bug :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, also
<Saviq> plugins/Utils/easingcurve.h	UNKNOWN	*No copyright*
<Saviq> plugins/Utils/easingcurve.cpp	UNKNOWN	*No copyright*
<Saviq> qml/Stages/SwitchingApplicationImage.qml	UNKNOWN	*No copyright*
<Saviq> qml/Stages/SpreadDelegate.qml	UNKNOWN	*No copyright*
<Saviq> qml/Stages/TransformedSpreadDelegate.qml	UNKNOWN	*No copyright*
<mzanetti> meh...
<mzanetti> thanks. I'll fix
<mzanetti> Saviq: doing a hangout on air now for an hour. so if possible, ping me again after 5pm :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, will do
<Saviq> mterry, qt is crashing on startup some 5-10% of the runs
<mterry> Saviq, :(  that makes tests hard to rely on
<Saviq> mterry, is fixed with 5.2
<mterry> Saviq, ah!  OK, I saw you all talking about that in emails
<Saviq> mterry, yup
<mterry> Saviq, well, that branch is ready, I think
<Saviq> mterry, please chase reviewers, then :)
<tsdgeos> Mirv: we need https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,79857 in 5.2.1
<Saviq> fixes bug #v
<Saviq> 1277206
<Saviq> bug #1277206 grr
<ubot5> bug 1277206 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "QT5.2: Disabling bluetooth crashes unity8" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1277206
<mhr3_> saviq, how do we want to deal with gotoScope / openScope that wants to define the search string / filter/department state?
<mhr3_> saviq, should i be passing that somehow to the signals, or try to deal with it internally?
<mhr3_> saviq, basically i'm pretty sure that if i set a .searchString on the scope, you're going to invalidate it as soon as you create the visual component
<mhr3_> or am i wrong?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: Saviq: luckily weekly meeting now, pushing a build so that I check it compiled fine in the morning and copy the landing PPA
<kdub> mterry, is there a command line way to start usc?
<mterry> kdub, not really, it heavily relies on its two-way communication with lightdm
<mterry> kdub, if you want to insert yourself
<mterry> kdub, edit /usr/share/ubuntu-touch-session/usc-wrapper
<kdub> mterry, alright, thanks
<tedg> mterry, So, it seems we did similar work...
<mterry> tedg, on volume/mute?  bummer
<tedg> mterry, I've got a bunch of stuff going into account service.
<tedg> mterry, But not volume/mute
<mterry> tedg, the source package?
<tedg> mterry, But I set up nice proxies and stuff :-)
<tedg> mterry, https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-sound/account-service-support/+merge/205891
<mterry> tedg, interesting.  Shouldn't conflict with my stuff though
<tedg> mterry, Yes, but the volume/mute should probably go into sound settings.
<mterry> tedg, also, these policykit permissions keep being duplicated around.  We might want to consolidate on com.ubuntu.AccountService.GreeterReadAny and GreeterModifyAny
<mterry> tedg, settings?
<tedg> +1
<tedg> mterry, The account service schema
<mterry> tedg, like this?  https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/volume/+merge/209158
<mterry> tedg, that also can provide the generic polkit actions
<tedg> mterry, It should go in the one installed by indicator-sound
<tedg> It seems they're more about indicator-sound than touch.
<mterry> tedg, why necessarily?  That package above already contains lots of sound related settings
<mterry> tedg, they are trying to remove the touch namespace wherever possible
<mterry> tedg, they renamed the binaries, and will rename source
<tedg> mterry, === added file 'accountsservice/com.ubuntu.AccountsService.Sound.xml' ?
<mterry> tedg, that's because com.ubuntu.touch.AccountsService.Sound.xml with the other sound settings exists, but they haven't migrated them to non-touch namespaces yet
<tedg> Who is setting those?
<mterry> tedg, telephony-service and ubuntu-system-settings look at the other settings like ringtones and silentmode
<mterry> tedg, it's true that indicator-sound is the only one that currently needs to look at volume/mute, but they seemed like system-y settings that indicator-sound was just an implementation detail of
<mterry> tedg, but I'd be happy to move them over if you feel like that's where they ought to live
<tedg> mterry, Well, I didn't realize that we had an entire repo of random settings… still deciding how I feel about that.
<tedg> What I'd really like is that they're stored in ALSA and the greeter and user session both read from there.
<tedg> That's probably a minor pipe dream right now.
<mterry> tedg, does ALSA have the per-user permission structure to allow that?
<tedg> I think that's what logind is setting the permissions of using the ACLs.
<tedg> The stuff we're getting around with the audio group.
<mterry> tedg, but for storing settings?  And we'd need to be able to adjust settings when user isn't logged in by logind
<tedg> We'll they're not settings. They're state.
<tedg> logind thinks that the greeter is a login session :-)
<mterry> tedg, fair.  "but for storing state?  And we'd need to be able to adjust state when user isn't logged in by logind"
<tedg> Yes, it does. It's reading/writing that state to the audio chips. Really it's stored there.
<mterry> tedg, how does that work for multiple users?
<tedg> mterry, Well, you only have one set of speakers. So the audio chip doesn't really understand multiple users. Logind gives permission to modify the driver based on who as the active session.
<mterry> tedg, I get that.  But how does volume setting normally work in that environment?  Like, if I have two users open, who sets the volume when I switch from one session to another?
<tedg> mterry, I believe it's who ever is the active session. So when you switch, you trade control.
<tedg> Fast user switching volume fight, go!
<mterry> tedg, sure, but which component is changing the volume is my interest
<mterry> tedg, because the correct volume to set must be saved somewhere for that user
<tedg> mterry, I don't  know how Pulse behaves there, but I'd hope it doesn't reset it when you change. You wouldn't want to take your laptop to a coffee shop, mute it, and then switch users to music blaring.
<mterry> tedg, I thought volume setting was per-user today.  Just not shared with greeter
<tedg> mterry, It could be. Each user has a Pulse daemon.
<tedg> mterry, I think the issue is that logind isn't giving access to lightdm?
<mterry> tedg, ok, so theoretical ideal place for greeter to talk to would be pulse
<mterry> tedg, but it doesn't have per-user outside-of-home support for accessing/setting state
<tedg> Well, no, pulse is per-user. ALSA.
<mterry> tedg, but then when they logged in, pulse would override that state, right?
<mterry> either pulse holds the right user volume state or it doesn't
<tedg> mterry, I'm not sure on that, but I don't think it should.
<tedg> We really need diwic here for this.
<tedg> Perhaps tomorrow morning would be a better time :-)
<mterry> tedg, anyway, I restarted the design discussion, but the design has been and still is per-user volume state
<mterry> tedg, hence keeping it in AS
<tedg> mterry, Hmm, where is that discussion?
<mterry> tedg, there was some in email, but mostly in long-standing bug 840777
<ubot5> bug 840777 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Muting sound indicator in Unity Greeter does not mute sound on login" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/840777
 * tedg subscribes
<mterry> tedg, the bug description outlines what design (JohnLea) wants.  I recently re-confirmed with him that it's correct.  But mpt and laney disagree
<tedg> We have a bunch of multi-user issues. Need to put design time there.
<mterry> tedg, not too much time!
<tedg> mterry, We wouldn't want to take away from redesign v10 of the notifications ;-)
<mterry> tedg, :)  I was more worried about 14.04
<tedg> mterry, We've got at least 6 weeks before final designs are due for that!
<tedg> ;-)
<mterry> :)
#ubuntu-unity 2014-03-05
<didrocks> hey Saviq! I think you saw thomi's answer, but I think he's mixing 2 issues
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah
<didrocks> there is actually an AP test reliably failing now
<didrocks> I think we should first focus on that one to avoid misunderstanding :)
<Saviq> didrocks, I just replied to the post - should be fixed now
<didrocks> oh
<Saviq> didrocks, it was failing on uitk
<Saviq> didrocks, not having transitioned to py3
<Saviq> which happened yesterday AFAICT
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> let me look
<didrocks> ok, it's in #221
<didrocks> let me look at the test result :)
<didrocks> once ci.ubuntu.com loaded
<didrocks> ah indeed :)
<didrocks> thanks Saviq!
<didrocks> Saviq: btw, not sure you have time, but did you gave a look at the theme?
<Saviq> didrocks, I did, and we tweaked some things with Mathieu, but we had to file bug #1284235
<ubot5> bug 1284235 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Icon has to be sized explicitly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284235
<Saviq> didrocks, I actually pushed the fixes to your branch already
<Saviq> didrocks, but also Mathieu had to add some symlinks and such, we were missing battery charging icons - maybe you can check with him if the package should get updated?
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, I told him about the battery, I didn't update the package
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, so basically, we can have a silo with the theme change today
<didrocks> (even without the sdk fix?)
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, he agreed to squish them
<Saviq> didrocks, that I didn't know before http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/221:20140305:20140304/6988/unity8/853561/
<didrocks> Saviq: if only the .crash file was per test and not per testsuite …
<Saviq> didrocks, that's not the crash, for sure
<Saviq> didrocks, I'll look into it
<didrocks> because he was able to kill the apps?
<didrocks> or you think autopilot doesn't return "" if the app didn't answer?
<Saviq> didrocks, it should raise I think, if the test app failed
<Saviq> didrocks, anyway, I'll see if I can repro - I got 100% on Qt 5.2 though, will run it a few times to see if it's reliable
<didrocks> Saviq: ok :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the bluetooth crash is gone, now there should be a x misplacement of the highlight when disabling it
<didrocks> Saviq: keep me posted, once you know about that one, we'll see if we can set a silo for the theme + unity8 + system settings
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you can't even see it on the phone - the page is gone as soon as you touch it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, at least I couldn't
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but open the indicators again
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah you mean that the tab bar is misplaced? yes
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> the orange bar highlight under the icon
<tsdgeos> it'll be misplaced
<Saviq> ah that
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/indicator_highlight_x_position/+merge/209400 fixes it
<Saviq> will try and see, autopiloting now
<Cimi> Saviq, ciao :) we forgot this https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes.carousel-dinamic-fallback/+merge/207451
<Saviq> Cimi, we didn't forget ;)
<Cimi> hah
<Saviq> Cimi, I'm cleaning up new-scopes and looking into how we're going to merge it all into trunk, so I have my eyes on your branch
<tsdgeos> Saviq: are you aware of my cleanup branch?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw, checklist for your MP please
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's there
 * Saviq refreshes
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm trying to catch up after mwc/holidays
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's marked WiP https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/new-scopes-cleanup/+merge/207921 :)
<Cimi> Saviq, what's current priority for us?
<Saviq> Cimi, getting Qt 5.2 in, then new scopes and right edge
<Saviq> tsdgeos, also, I didn't see the gradient changes in there?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: because it is WiP (i.e. the plan was to get all the tests working and they don't yet), just making sure you're not doing the same work again
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah no no
<tsdgeos> let me re-merge it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm just looking into what's in new-scopes and what of that should go away (native orientation stuff) or get into separate MPs into trunk
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, one such would I think be sidestage-over-dash, which could go into trunk I think (after having added some tests)
<tsdgeos> probably could yes
<tsdgeos> have to check if i'm using something from new-scopes specific
<Saviq> tsdgeos, think we could add a test for lp:~aacid/unity8/indicator_highlight_x_position ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we could, have to code a fake indicator that hides itself when clicking on it, not sure if it's worth the hassle tbh
<Saviq> tsdgeos, does it need to be "when clicking on it"? I mean just for the highlight
<Saviq> tsdgeos, shouldn't it be "focus an indicator, remove it, check highlight"?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure, but the highlight only gets of sync when you're doing something like the bluetooth indicator (and you're using Qt 5.2.1)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, k
<tsdgeos> otherwise it would be a test that doesn't test what the code fixes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so what do we do with https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/bring_hud_quit_back/+merge/203020 ? do i get it out of WIP or just discard it?
<Cimi> Saviq, hud going away from the bottom?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: yep, see https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/disable-hud/+merge/209226
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i'm surprised the hud autopilot tests didn't fail in https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/disable-hud/+merge/209226
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ok that I noticed hud being confusugint at mwc
<Cimi> tsdgeos, do we have another design?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I disabled them
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ah right, can't read
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I renamed them from test_hud.py to disabled_test_hud.py
<tsdgeos> Cimi: don't know tbh
<mzanetti> its a bit small in the diff
<mzanetti> did our autopilot tests get more unstable lately?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: on plain unity8 or in the new-scopes one?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: added a needs fixing to that disable hud thing
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: though maybe you can just let it live
<seb128> pete-woods, hey, could you have a look to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/1288025? That seems a regression in the "new" hud (new as the new codebase, not in a recent update)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1288025 in evince (Ubuntu) "HUD entries don't get activated with gmenumodel" [High,Confirmed]
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: thanks. good catch. will fix
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: do you think you should make the hud plugin not compile too?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i.e. plugins/HudClient/
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmm... I really don't know... will ask Saviq on this
<mzanetti> I mean, it will come back at some point
<mzanetti> so the plugin will probably still be needed
<tsdgeos> sure
<pete-woods> seb128: sure, will look into it
<seb128> pete-woods, thanks
<pete-woods> seb128: can confirm that I can reproduce it with evince
<seb128> good
<Saviq> tsdgeos, re: hud quit, we can merge it, it's not gonna be in use, but at least it'd be in sync with the backend if/when we want to bring it back
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, i'll put it to needs review then
<Saviq> mzanetti, leave the plugin be, it's not being loaded so it's fine, we'd only save minimal build time
<Saviq> Cimi, no new design yet, no
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack
<maxb> Hello, is unity the correct package to report a bug against if it goes away way setting UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0 ?
<maxb> Ugh, I should have proofread that sentence
<maxb> Hello, is unity the correct package to report a bug against if it goes away when UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0 is set?
<Saviq> maxb, "it goes away" meaning unity crashes? if so, you should have a related .crash file (compiz probably) in /var/crash
<maxb> Sorry, I mean "the bug no longer manifests"
<Saviq> maxb, what bug is that?
<maxb> gnome-terminal has a setting to disable menu access keys. It is no longer honoured in trusty
<RAOF> Yeah, that's kinda annoying.
<Saviq> maxb, yeah, that sounds like a unity bug indeed
 * maxb does the 'also affects' thing
 * apw has some HUD keybinding issues, which is suspect are actually upgrade of settings not working issues:
<apw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1288154
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1288154 in unity (Ubuntu) "HUD keybindings change not working correctly" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> Trevinho, bregma, ChrisTownsend: ^
<larsu> maxb: what's the bug # for that? I remember somebody discussing this recently
<larsu> maxb: the problem is that unity grabs those keys before gnome-terminal sees them
<maxb> bug 1282203
<ubot5> bug 1282203 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "gnome-terminal not respecting "Enable menu access keys" setting, inside the Unity desktop environment." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1282203
<larsu> and of course unity doesn't know about the setting...
<larsu> maxb: thanks
<larsu> maxb: are you sure about that? I still get the keys when setting UBUNTU_MENUPROXY
<maxb> get the keys?
<larsu> menu access keys are still enabled
<larsu> which makes sense, I don't think anything looks at that env variable in the gmenumodel case
<larsu> ah wait, it is still using unity-gtk-module
<seb128> larsu, maxb: is the bug you discuss the one fixed by https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/unity-gtk-module/gtk-enable-mnemonics/+merge/207752 ?
<maxb> UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=1 (default) - the setting to disable the keys doesn't work, things like Alt+E are intercepted and not passed to my irssi;  UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0 - the Alt+E keypress and similar do make it through to my irssi
<larsu> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> we should land that soon, it's just waiting for desrt to do another review round
<seb128> but he said he wouldn't block it further in the previous review so it should be ready
<maxb> That looks nice.
 * maxb dupes the other bug
<mhr3_> seb128, ping? oh dpkg master, would you know how can i get demangled c++ names in .symbols file?
<maxb> oh, someone got there first :-)
<seb128> mhr3_, not sure there is a good solution for c++ symbols, I just know "they are so annoying to deal with that we often end of not having a .symbols"
<seb128> mhr3_, better to ask didrocks, he's probably more aware of the current status there
<mhr3_> didrocks, oh dpkg master, share your endless wisdom please
<didrocks> mhr3_: seb128: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ#I.27m_exposing_a_new_C.2BAC8-C.2B-.2B-_symbols_in_my_library.2C_it_seems_that_some_packaging_changes_are_needed.2BICY-
<didrocks> see "NB! For C++ the diff will be using mangled symbol names, but if you pipe the diff through C++filt, you can get the demangled name. For example if the diff has a clearly C++ symbol like this one:
<didrocks> "
<RAOF> didrocks is too fast!
<didrocks> ;)
<RAOF> mhr3_: Also, “man dpkg-gensymbols” /c++
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> yw
<mhr3_> merci
<mhr3_> the sed there is just magical
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: hud-service at 100% again :-/
<tsdgeos> and back to 0%
<tsdgeos> weird
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: strange indeed
<pete-woods> it's definitely something to do with dbusmenu-qt's dbusmenuimporter, I'm starting to develop the motivation to give it some serious attention
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: actually my computer went trough a massive swap to disk spell
<tsdgeos> so may have been that
<tsdgeos> ended with 2G of swap disk used
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: fingers crossed!
<pete-woods> wow
<tsdgeos> meaning my computer was kind of unresponsive for a good 5 mins :D
<tsdgeos> yeah compiling qtwebkit is something i have to learn not to do so often :D
<pete-woods> since I stuck 16GB of RAM in my computer (for a grand total of £50 IIRC) I don't seem to use swap any more
<pete-woods> ha!
<pete-woods> yeah, that's like compiling openoffice!
<dandrader> mzanetti, ping
<mzanetti> dandrader: hi
<dandrader> mzanetti, hi. about your unity8/right-edge-2 branch. It works fine on tablet?
<mzanetti> dandrader: it should, yes. The sidestage is not perfect, but I think its not much worse that the trunk version
<mzanetti> s/that/than/
<anpok> I currently try to resolve some issues we have with the input_region functionality of mir surfaces..
<anpok> I just saw that unity mir also exposes that functionality in MirSurface.
<dandrader> mzanetti, ok. I'm using it as the starting point for a unity8 version that works as a mir compositor.
<mzanetti> dandrader: \o/
<dandrader> fyi, as you were away late last week
<mzanetti> dandrader: please let me know how it works, and feel free to ping me about issues or other questions you have with it
<anpok> So I wonder what is the expectation here. When the Surface moves around.. should those regions move together with the surface?
<dandrader> mzanetti, I spent  a lot of time just adapting to the unity-api changes it needs
<mzanetti> dandrader: right... I did some changes there too
<mzanetti> dandrader: mostly about the screenshotting stuff. but afaiu that would go away again, right?
<anpok> hence those coordinates in the input regions are trated as being inside the local co-ordinate system of the surface
<dandrader> mzanetti, well, I think there would still be screenshotting for the dash thumbnails
<mzanetti> dandrader: hmm... really? I would probably just drop that altoghether and put the real surfaces in there too (if thats ok from a resource consumption pov)
<mzanetti> anpok: I'd say yes, that's how qml works at least
<anpok> good - makes my live simpler too
<mzanetti> anpok: I think dandrader can help with details on this
<anpok> dandrader: if thats not the expected behavior unity-mir would have to change when we also support free floating windows..
<Saviq> tsdgeos, re: see-through main stage... maybe base your work on mzanetti's branch?
<anpok> dandrader: up to now input_region was in global co-ordinate system.. and nobody updates it when surfaces move around - so I think it is a simpler behavior to have them specified as local co-ordinates
<dandrader> anpok, as a side note: "Input regions" won't be used anymore once we move to have unity8 as the mir compositor.
<mzanetti> Saviq: tsdgeos: my branch does that already. If there's only a side stage app running, you can see the dash background and interacti with that
<Saviq> mzanetti, so that needs fixing, you shouldn't be able to interact with it, at least that's what we did for MWC
<anpok> dandrader: ok - means you are fine with local..?
 * dandrader looks at the MirSurface vs input_region code
<mzanetti> Saviq: huh?
<mzanetti> Saviq: why wouldn't you be able to interact with it?
<dandrader> anpok, give me a minute to look at the code
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: darken the dash and clicking on it hides the sidestage
<tsdgeos> that's what the new-scopes branch did
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1127665
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1127665 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[SIDESTAGE] Dash isn't visible when only sidestage app running " [Medium,In progress]
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mzanetti: so what do i do? stop the separate merge altogether since mzanetti's branch already kind of does it? or?
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's obviously kind of tangential, with the rehaul of tablet right edge and side stage...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sounds like it
<mzanetti> really... ok... well, will change it then... but I really liked that I can launch another app from the dash even though the SS is open
<mzanetti> you still could drag the sidestage away with the draghandle
<Saviq> mzanetti, do you know if it's like that in the new sidestage/right-edge design?
<dandrader> anpok, right, input areas are in the local coordinate system of the surface they belong to
<mzanetti> Saviq: I don't think the spec specifies that at all. It felt like the proper thing to me to do it that way.
<mzanetti> will check back with design
<Saviq> mzanetti, please do, mention that bug - maybe it needs overturning
<mzanetti> ack
<anpok> dandrader: good. thanks for looking.
<Saviq> mzanetti, and mark your branch for that bug, please, too
<dandrader> anpok, or at least that's how unity-mir and unity8 expects them to be
<tsdgeos> ok, then this one was fast :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: so yeah. please don't do anything related to this anywhere else than on top of my branches
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i'll leave it to you i guess :)
<mzanetti> ok
<tsdgeos> since you kind of have it done anyway
<anpok> will try to fulfill that expectation
<mzanetti> Saviq: re your comment on the hud branch: do I read it correctly that you've added the first comment by mistake and revoked the Needs Fixing with the abstain comment?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, the "abstain" I believe means that I abstain from the vote, not to abstain with the branch ;)
<mzanetti> yeah, didn't want to add 5 function decorators when there's only hud tests in the whole file anyways
<Saviq> yup
<mzanetti> Cimi: what exactly does the BottomBarVisiblityCommunicatorShell do? iirc you created that one
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: it talks to the sdk toolbar
<tsdgeos> and tells it to show/go away/stuff
<Saviq> tsdgeos, re: fixing screenshot.visible - I just removed it 'cause it's wrong
<tsdgeos> Saviq: want me to have a look at LVWPH tests with 5.2?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: so the question is: If I remove that , will that break something the SDK expects?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's always meant to be visible, AFAICT
<Saviq> tsdgeos, will have a look again
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but yes, please have a look at those
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: no, it will just not talk to their end
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: though maybe something will be waiting to the dbus name to appear
<tsdgeos> maybe just leave it in
<Saviq> tsdgeos, for an even easier way to reproduce some issues with the tests (that I would like to get rid of (the issues)):
<tsdgeos> or remove it from both places
<Saviq> xvfb-run -s "-screen 0 1024x768x24" make -C builddir qmltests
<mzanetti> mhm... Saviq, are we sure we don't need the bottombar stuff any more? I could also drop it from the SDK in that case
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's no new design yet
<mzanetti> so better leave it for now?
<Saviq> mzanetti, but I doubt it's going to come back into the bottom edge
<Saviq> mzanetti, so sounds like it can be safely removed from there, too
<mzanetti> ok then. I'll drop stuff
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 might be you're on nvidia or fglrx or some such
<Saviq> tsdgeos, any fixes - just push to the same branch
<Saviq> s/be/be needed/
<Saviq> +if
<Saviq> ugh
<mhr3_> Saviq, got my msg yesterday about gotoScope?
<Saviq> dandrader, hey, could you please extract the rotated DDA changes and MP them into trunk?
<Saviq> mhr3_, don't think I did
<mhr3_> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7038320/
<didrocks> Saviq: are you sure it's supposed to be fixed by the sdk? #221 has latest sdk and it's still failing: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/221:20140305:20140304/6988/unity8/853561/
<Saviq> didrocks, I told you that failure is not something I understand
<Saviq> didrocks, and couldn't reproduce locally
<Saviq> didrocks, it *could* be that the app crashed, and so it didn't focus
<didrocks> Saviq: ok
<dandrader> Saviq, aren't hey all in tunk already?
<dandrader> Saviq, revision 721
<Saviq> dandrader, right, that explains things!
<Saviq> dandrader, as you were ;)
<dandrader> mzanetti, trying to build your unity-scopes-shell/activate-appid-2 branch on the device: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7038367/
<dandrader> mzanetti, what am I missing?
<Saviq> mhr3_, no, I won't invalidate it
<Saviq> mhr3_, at least I don't think I will, but to get it displayed in the UI we might need some code
<Saviq> minimal
<Saviq> mhr3_, so... I think it'd be fine if you dealt with it internally
<Saviq> mhr3_, that would work later for annotations, too
<mhr3_> Saviq, ok, that feature should be deployed on the server soon, so we'll see how much it (doesn't) works :)
<Saviq> mhr3_, indeed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, did you put the gradient changes somewhere in the end?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm feeling like we should just commit it to new-scopes separately from the cleanup
<dandrader> mzanetti, so in src/Unity/scopes-ng/scope.cpp:166  -> s/Handled/HideDash ?
<mzanetti> dandrader: not sure what you're talking about. let me check the code
<dandrader> mzanetti, just try compiling that branch on the latest device image
<mzanetti> hmm... don't really see yet how that would be related to scopes-ng, but /me tries
<dandrader> mzanetti, ahh, I think that's because I'm trying to use your branch directly instead of merging it with trunk
<mzanetti> dandrader: which indicates that I need to merge my branches and update them. will do so. thanks
<Saviq> mhr3_, btw, can we s/template/renderer/ in -scopes? or are you really friendly with the "renderer" name?
<Saviq> erm
<Saviq> make that s/renderer/template/
<mhr3_> Saviq,  idont like template cause it's c++ keyword :P
<Saviq> mhr3_, ugh, categoryTemplate then?
<Saviq> mhr3_, we're naming it template everywhere else...
<mhr3_> i don't really care that much, if you want it renamed, so be it
<Saviq> mhr3_, I just wanted it to be consistent
<pstolowski> sil2100, ping
<sil2100> pstolowski: pong
<sil2100> What's up?
<pstolowski> sil2100, hey, is lp:~sil2100/unity-scopes-api/dependencies still needed?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, how about https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fix-new-scopes-tab-name-missing/+merge/206162 - do we want that separate into trunk, or maybe an actual bug against uitk?
<Saviq> and/or
<sil2100> pstolowski: uuuh, what the heck is that?
<sil2100> I would say no, but let me check
<pstolowski> sil2100, you tell me :) https://code.launchpad.net/unity-scopes-api
<mzanetti> dandrader|afk: I've merged trunk
<jdrab> hi guys does unity(7) in 14.04 need "indirect context rendering support" ? i don't understand what it exactly is or how it works but for me unity on 14.04 does not work :/
<jdrab> unity_support_test http://paste.ubuntu.com/7038608/
<jdrab> oh and btw "does not work" means there is no window decoration,panel,launcher absolutelly nothing :/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i was told that tabs are going away
<tsdgeos> like in the whole uitk
<tsdgeos> and thus made no sense to open bugs against it
<tsdgeos> or that's what i understood
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, think it makes sense to merge it separately from new-scopes?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the bugfix? don't know, i think the fact that we use new-scopes made the bug much more promiment
<tsdgeos> i can almost never see it in trunk
<tsdgeos> but quite often in new-scopes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not sure what you mean with the gradient changes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I sent you a diff last week or something
<tsdgeos> ah yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that was moving the gradients back from DashRenderer (and ...Apps.qml) to GenericScopeView
<tsdgeos> it's on the cleanup branch
<tsdgeos> i think
<Saviq> tsdgeos, didn't see it there
<tsdgeos> or maybe it's in the seemore branch
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> it's in the seemore
<tsdgeos> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/grid-see-more/revision/697
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll just pull that one commit into new-scopes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure
<Saviq> tsdgeos, as it annoys me ;)
<tsdgeos> lol, i just found a nice bug in QGLXPbuffer that basically makes the xcb plugin make uninitialized memory accesses on every single app start :D
<tsdgeos> wonder how we don't get much more crashes
<seb128> bregma, andyrock: what's the status of the lock screen? still trying to land it for the lts?
<bregma> seb128, there's a weird problem in the jenkins builds, but at this point I'm starting it through the prep for the next ci-train landing
<bregma> which means I buildm install, and test locally
<bregma> and we need to coordinate changes to the other packages with you
<bregma> shall we try to land all changes in the same silo?
<dandrader> mzanetti, about your right-edge-2 branch (on a tablet): I launch two main stage apps. One of them is being displayed. what should happen on a right-edge drag?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Cimi, btw, I've cleaned up new-scopes for merging (still a few minor things to do), please (re)base your new-scopes-related branches on that, MP into trunk with that one as prerequisite
<tsdgeos> Saviq: okidoki
<Saviq> a simple merge from it should work
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you think we should backport https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,80007 ? see comment from Laszlo Agocs
<seb128> bregma, yes, having somebody from your team commenting on the ffe to reply to Laney's comments would be nice (I would like to know as well what components need to be patch and in which way, and what happens if somebody want to go back to use g-s for some reason)
<mzanetti> dandrader: hmm... well, what should happen is that the app spread comes in... but that's not there yet
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sounds like yeah, let's
<Saviq> tsdgeos, for your cleanup branch... think we should merge it into the above or separate MP for just the cleanup?
<mzanetti> dandrader: want me to implement a temporary right edge behavior for now?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: "merge it into the above" ? what is "the above"?
<mzanetti> otherwise I would build the proper animation on top of that as soon as we got it merged
<mzanetti> dandrader: ^
<Saviq> tsdgeos, new-scopes-clean-to-trunk
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or maybe we could go for a split: test fixes and such in one branch, all red (removing unused files) separate?
<dandrader> mzanetti, no, it's fine. I just want to make sure that I'm getting what I'm supposed to get
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that's what i had originally, and then you told me to batch it all :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I know ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i don't mind either way
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, let's merge it into one branch
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw, did you do something with DashFilterGrid? it looked to me like we could get rid of it, there's only CardFilterGrid using it now, so the wrapping can be gone probably
<mzanetti> dandrader: so basically the StageWithSideStage.qml is quick and dirty "make-it-look-similar-as-in-trunk" and really not polished. The rest should be production code tho.
<dandrader> mzanetti, ok.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i killed it in the SeeMore branch
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, good enough
<tsdgeos> Mirv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1288278
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1288278 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Backport Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s) fix" [Undecided,New]
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<Cimi> Saviq, tsdgeos we review against 5.2 now?
<Saviq> Cimi, not yet
<Saviq> Cimi, or, well, against both, ideally
<Cimi> I am doing a review but I realised it doesn't work
<andyrock> seb128, i fixed the failing tests
<andyrock> but jenkins fails for some reason
<andyrock> seb128, can you trigger a re-build?
<seb128> andyrock, good, what about the questions on the ffe/the impact on things that "call lockscreen"? do we need to patch them to use a new interface? does that let a fallback for people not using unity?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: what doesn't work?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, tests
<andyrock> in teory we should patch gnome-session to provide a interface to lock the screen
<tsdgeos> Cimi: with 5.2.1? we're fixing some at https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/fix-5.2-tests/+merge/209058
<andyrock> gnome-session should emit the logind signal
<andyrock> and all the things that "call lockscreen" should use the gnome-session interface
<seb128> andyrock, when I tried I ended up in cases where g-s was running as the lockscreen...
<seb128> hum, k
<andyrock> yeah but because you enabled it
<andyrock> it's disabled by default
<Saviq> Cimi, standup,
<seb128> andyrock, oh ok, well, I enabled it because after session restart ctrl-alt-L was giving me a gnome-screensaver lock
<andyrock> yeah we should disable that shortcut
<andyrock> super+l is the correct one
<seb128> can we have both?
<seb128> lot of people (me included) are used to ctrl-alt-L and would get confused if it stops working
<Cimi> dednick, didn't hear you well, can you paste me notes in pct?
<Cimi> pvt
<Saviq> tsdgeos, how does testLauncher fail for you?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: test_quicklist_positioning
<tsdgeos> seems the flicking doesn't actully work
<tsdgeos> using 5.2.1
<Saviq> tsdgeos, passed fine here :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think I saw that failure under a different GRID_UNIT_PX though
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah now it failed
<Saviq> ok, so somewhat unreliable
<Saviq> we'll need to look at it
<Saviq> dednick, the guy fixed his phone... but created a new thread every time he posted a message on the ML...
<Saviq> dednick, https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg06744.html
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, i saw that after I replied
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah :-/
<apw> does anyone know if it is possible to add a mouse binding to the title bar of a window in unity?
<apw> (i am pretty sure i used to be able to bind mouse-2 on the title bar to "lower", but it is gone and i cannot remember how i might have done it)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: lazyimage failed too
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm fine here, too
 * Saviq tries under xvfb
<Saviq> hmm works
<tsdgeos> this one http://paste.ubuntu.com/7038936/
<Saviq> ah got one to fail
<Saviq> tsdgeos, try http://paste.ubuntu.com/7038941/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I had that for xvfb, but seems it might be needed for you as well
<tsdgeos> let's see
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i can't make it to fail again so not sure if it fixes it :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, try under xvfb
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but a waitForRendering() would be a better fix anyway
<tsdgeos> hmmm actually i fails quite a bit on xvfb
<tsdgeos> the 10 seconds don't help either
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just testLazyImage?
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> actually i think it's the other way around
<Saviq> hmm is fine here :/
<tsdgeos> and the transition is already finished when it gets there
<tsdgeos> i mean i upped the tryCompare to 20 secs
<tsdgeos> and it's still failing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, will look into it
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> tell me if you need testing
<tsdgeos> since it is quite stable here in failing
<karni> hey guys, can we have someone kick the phone-right-edge build? archive unity8 is again newer than the ppa
<Saviq> karni, that's expected, we didn't want anything to replace the MWC builds (hence the devices were rid of the usual archive)
<Saviq> karni, we'll be merging right edge and new-scopes into trunk soon enough, is there anything in particular you're looking for?
<karni> Saviq: I see. nah, it's nothing critical.
<karni> Thanks :)
<mhr3> didrocks, the instructions for the c++ symbols are awesome, unfortunately the diff generated by dh_makeshlibs is broken, it can't be just applied to the symbols file
<mhr3> didrocks, i mean not even after passing it through c++filt
<didrocks> mhr3: oh? weird, I've been using my own instructions for quite a while though
<mhr3> didrocks, i just get hunk failed for everything it generates
<didrocks> mhr3: hum, maybe for the first time, you should just copy and paste the whole generated file
<mhr3> didrocks, yea sure, this is when the symbols change
<Saviq> Cimi, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes.carousel-dinamic-fallback/+merge/207451/comments/492804
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<Cimi> Saviq, that you're awayre
<Cimi> *aware
<Cimi> Saviq, this logic comes from somewhere? https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/zoomImage/+merge/207941
<Cimi> for pinch
<Saviq> Cimi, not sure what you mean?
 * Saviq doesn't know AnimatedImage, though...
<Saviq> I don't think that should be used
<Cimi> Saviq, I mean the js code I see here
<Cimi> Saviq, it has some magic numbers like 0.98 or 0.1 or such
<Cimi> wondering who wrote the original code
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, dunno, didn't look at it yet
<Cimi> Saviq, I can review the code
<Cimi> Saviq, just wondering if someone else already reviewed that
<Saviq> Cimi, would probably leave a comment if they did :)
<Cimi> Saviq, although it sounds reasonable to me having a pinch to zoom image component in the sdk
<Saviq> Cimi, indeed
<dandrader> anyone knows what should I do when I start getting this on the device when runnint unity8?
<dandrader>  "** (process:2815): WARNING **: Unable to connect to Upstart bus: Could not connect: Connection refused"
<Saviq> dandrader, restart lightdm
<Saviq> dandrader, means your user session died
<Saviq> dandrader, if you get a init .crash file, report it, too
<dandrader> Saviq, hmmm, I was trying out running "init --user" from a phablet ssh shell
<dandrader> Saviq, seems to do the trick...
<dandrader> Saviq, so we already have lightdm (system compositor) on the device?
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, that probably helps, too, although might be lost when you connect again
<Saviq> dandrader, well, lightdm was there all the time, launching the user session without system compositor
<Saviq> dandrader, but now we have unity-system-compositor enabled, too
<Saviq> greeter not split yet
<dandrader> hmm
<dandrader> Saviq, and lightdm lives on the upstart system session so I should start it from a roo@device?
<Saviq> dandrader, yes
#ubuntu-unity 2014-03-06
<mardy> Trevinho: ciao! LIM work very well here, but I miss the double click to maximize the window. Do you plan to add it?
<Trevinho> mardy: ciao!
<Trevinho> mardy: it's already there :)
<Trevinho> mardy: you only have to tune it
<mardy> Trevinho: ah, dconf?
<Trevinho> mardy: yes, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1283695/comments/2
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1283695 in Unity "LIM breaks double-tap title to maximise" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<mardy> Trevinho: cool, thanks! :-)
<Trevinho> mardy: np
<mardy> Trevinho: works like a charm :-)
<Trevinho> mardy: I did that at the beginning, then designers preferred to avoid the delay it causes (no other way, unfortunately... I can't go into people's mind :P)
<tsdgeos> this is very confusing
<tsdgeos> i'm having poblems with LVWPH not scrolling to the end
<tsdgeos> and i've converted it to a regular LV and it doesn't scroll to the end either (it bounces a bit early)
<tsdgeos> but if instead my own QQuickView i use qmlscene
<tsdgeos> then it works
<tsdgeos> :S
<tsdgeos> what is qmlscene doing!
 * tsdgeos digs
<tsdgeos> buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuug
<greyback> now why isn't my tablet showing up in adb devices...
<mhr3> Saviq, could you pls add https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-scopes-shell/activate-appid-2/+merge/205443 if you plan to land right-edge before new-scopes?
<mhr3> add to unity8 landing ask that is
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you have 5.0 or 5.2 installed?
<tsdgeos> on desktop
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 5.2
<Saviq> mhr3, there isn't a landing ask for right edge yet, but will make sure to add it there
<Saviq> mhr3, but anyway, isn't -scopes blocked due to 5.2 already?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i have a weird behaviour of using a qquickview vs using qmlscene
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I read above, want me to downgrade to 5.0?
<tsdgeos> wanted to know if it was new in 5.0
<tsdgeos> or somehow compiz had a regression since last time i tried :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's ok, i can do it too, just wanted to know if you had it at hand
 * tsdgeos ppa purges
<Cimi> greyback, usually killing adb and/or rebooting pc solves
<greyback> Cimi: did the first one, second didn't make sense as phone connects fine with adb
<mhr3> Saviq, yea, it is.. any idea when the 5.2 migration might finish?
<Saviq> mhr3, we're down to two last issues as of yesterday
<mhr3> Saviq, so i take it you're not leaving today until that row says Landed? ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, you mean the new scopes one? didn't I tell you it's not gonna happen before Tuesday, probably? :P
<mhr3> Saviq, no, 5.2
<Saviq> mhr3, ah, not mine to say
 * greyback needs more cpuz
<Saviq> greyback, hey, there's three of your branches that I reverted from new-scopes to be merged into trunk separately - see history of https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-clean-to-trunk/
<Saviq> greyback, would be good to get those in (with tests) sometime
<greyback> Saviq: sure
<Saviq> greyback, not hugely pressing, though
<Saviq> Cimi, hey, please let me know when you have the carousel changes ready
<Cimi> Saviq, I was still testing the zoomable branch :)
<Cimi> Saviq, trying to see why wasn't working properly here
<Cimi> Saviq, I can switch back to carousel now
<Saviq> Cimi, please do, higher prio
<Cimi> Saviq, I don't understand why we have to split
<Cimi> Saviq, I basically have to restart from scratch
<Saviq> Cimi, because we want to reduce new scopes diff where possible, and CardTool and such are already in trunk
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> Saviq, I'll do from scratch
<Saviq> Cimi, should be easy to cherry-pick
<Saviq> Cimi, I can do it if you're not sure how
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm not good with bzr, but I know well to copy-paste ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, sure
<Cimi> Saviq, how shall we write comments?
<Cimi> Saviq, I started doing /// because you asked me so weeks ago
<Cimi> Saviq, not we are back to /*
<Saviq> Cimi, not /* but /*!
<Saviq> Cimi, just look at style in the file
<Saviq> Cimi, we want to be consistent within files at the least (until we become consistent across them) ;)
<mzanetti> what was the last time someone executed all our autopilot tests on the phone? successfully that is
<mzanetti> I can't manage to get a successful run
<mzanetti> elopio: hey, you around yet?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: Saviq did the other day i think
<Saviq> mzanetti, if you get "process not found" that's Qt 5.0 crash
<mzanetti> right. I get 2 of them for the emulator tests elopio did, and one of the notifications tests failing reliably
<Saviq> mzanetti, which notification one? and apt-cache policy libautopilot-qt ?
<mzanetti> Saviq: unity8.shell.tests.test_notifications.EphemeralNotificationsTests.test_append_hint
<Cimi> did unity become longer to compile in the last month or is it just my pc?
<mzanetti> 1.4+14.04.20140303.is.1.4+14.04.20131106.1-0ubuntu1 0
<Saviq> mzanetti, what's the failure?
<Saviq> Cimi, apt-get install ccache
<mzanetti> yeah, process not found
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah then that's the crash
<mzanetti> interesting that its always this one tho...
<Cimi> Saviq, don't have much storage
<Cimi> Saviq, how much it takes?
<Cimi> in .cache ?
<Saviq> Cimi, 1GB on my home
<Cimi> Saviq, ok, might be enough
<Cimi> I mean, fine
<Cimi> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/carouselTool/+merge/209655
<Saviq> Cimi, cheers
<Saviq> Cimi, no need for type:int, it's only needed for aliases and in case you want to override what the property type actually is
<Cimi> Saviq, I forgot to take carousel as grid
<Cimi> Saviq, is it required?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes
<Saviq> Cimi, let me get you a diff
<Cimi> Saviq, i can merge
<Cimi> no problem
<Saviq> Cimi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7043700/
<Saviq> Cimi, that branch is against new-scopes I think, so you don't want it whole
<Cimi> Saviq, I override those changes
<Cimi> Saviq, so I don't need it
<Cimi> apart cardfiltergrid
<Saviq> Cimi, all of them?
<Saviq> Cimi, ah, in that case is fine
<Saviq> Cimi, sentence case in docs, please
<Saviq> Cimi, what's 32	+ property var carouselTool used for?
<dandrader> mzanetti, question on your right-edge-2 behavior (still flashing a second device to try out your branch again, as I'm doing development on the first one)
<Cimi> Saviq, not used now
<Cimi> Saviq, it is used with the new scopes
<dandrader> mzanetti, when there's no application running and I do a right edge drag on the dash, what happens?
<Cimi> Saviq, but since I added cardtool to dashrenderer
<Cimi> Saviq, it can be added
<mzanetti> dandrader: it should do that animation on the dash
<dandrader> mzanetti, same as currently?
<mzanetti> dandrader: where it shrinks a bit and gets black
<mzanetti> yeah
<Cimi> Saviq, I tried to reduce the diff for new scopes indeed
<dandrader> mzanetti, ok
<Saviq> Cimi, I just wonder, why do we want the whole carouselTool as property, and not just the needed props directly?
<Cimi> Saviq, because carousel in new scopes needs to read cardtool
<Cimi> carouseltool
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, that's fine, but why do we need the QtObject?
<Cimi> sorry hold on
<Cimi> the property is cardtool
<Saviq> Cimi, why can't CardTool just deal with it directly
<Saviq> 94	/*!
<Saviq> 95	+ \brief Tool component for Carousel.
<Saviq> 96	+ */
<Saviq> 97	+ property var carouselTool
<Cimi> Saviq, doesn't seem to be required from outside indeed
<Cimi> Saviq, I don't know if it was some sort of future-proofing I did when I wrote the branch or a leftover of an old test
<Cimi> Saviq, I don't think it's necessary to expose carouselTool from outside
<Saviq> Cimi, ok, please kill it then
<Cimi> Saviq, I think that I used it to calculate from the cardcarousel the dimensions of the tiles
<Cimi> Saviq, then you said to use the static values we set in cardtool
<Cimi> Saviq, so I removed from cardcarousel but I left in cardtool
<Cimi> yep that might be it - removing
<Cimi> Saviq, done
<Saviq> Cimi, ok, will do a proper review asap
<elopio> mzanetti: I'm here.
<mzanetti> elopio: good morning. Again, everything resolved by now :)
<elopio> mzanetti: I like that :D
<mzanetti> I guess so
<elopio> mzanetti: I'm watching your presentation, because yesterday the stream was broken for me. I need to turn many autopilot tests on the notes app into qml tests.
<mzanetti> elopio: +1 on that one :D
<elopio> I'll probably be asking dumb questions
<mzanetti> elopio: no problem... as long as we get more reliable tests, feel free to ask me any time
<mzanetti> elopio: is the whole presentation up by now?
<mzanetti> 'cause the stream broke down somewhere in the middle and cut the video in 2 parts
<elopio> mzanetti: I see two videos of ~20 minutes on david's youtube channel.
<mzanetti> ok. that should be everything then
<dandrader> trying to turn my N10 display on. "powerd-cli display on bright" doesn't seem to be enough...
<dandrader> greyback, Saviq: any ideas? ^
<greyback> dandrader: just had same issue here. Rebooting worked. Unsure why however
<dandrader> greyback, heh, screen lit up just after I issued "reboot" :)
<greyback> dandrader: yeah, suspect powerd isn't doing quite the right thing on manta
<Saviq> dandrader, it won't power it on, it will keep it on
<Saviq> dandrader, you need mir to actually talk to the hardware to turn the display on
<Saviq> dandrader, powerd-cli only overrides the policy, but without mir executing it there's nothing that will actually tell the hw to turn it on
<dandrader> Saviq, I have unity8 manually running...
<dandrader> Saviq, does that count as "mir"?
<Saviq> dandrader, yes, should, assuming it listens to powerd's commands to turn the display on...
<Saviq> fginther, hey, it looks like https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/5673/console isn't using unity8's helpers for unlocking the screen, could it start doing so?
<Saviq> fginther, we're removing the BottomBar... thing
<Saviq> mhr3, oh, you're back, just posted on #ferrets:
<Saviq> <Saviq> pstolowski, we need to do something so that scope-registry is always started when unity8 is
<Saviq>  pstolowski, /me thinks "start on unity8 starting" or something similar
<mhr3> Saviq, why would that be necessary?
<Saviq> mhr3, install unity8, no scopes
<pstolowski> Saviq, it currently starts with dbus, what's the issue?
<mhr3> Saviq, zmq sockets are kinda connectionless
<Saviq> mhr3, pstolowski, then maybe it just needs to start on installation
<Saviq> but that's probably difficult
<Saviq> mhr3, pstolowski, as right now you need to "start scope-registry" the first time you install it, as otherwise without restarting the session there won't be a "dbus started" event
<mhr3> yea well... log out after installing unity8 :)
<Saviq> mhr3, tell that to the test runners
<pstolowski> hmm
<mhr3> Saviq, make the test runners start the registry then :)
<Saviq> mhr3, I can make unity8 job start the registry
<mhr3> well... why not
<Saviq> mhr3, but then that's what events are supposed to be, aren't they...
<pstolowski> Saviq, then you should probably start smart-scopes-proxy
<pstolowski> Saviq, as registry depends on it
<Saviq> pstolowski, right
 * Saviq looks for an upstart expert...
<Saviq> Cimi, we can't merge the new getRenderer into trunk
<Saviq> Cimi, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/carouselTool/+merge/209655/comments/493279
<fginther> Saviq, can you point me to what the unlock should be doing?
<Saviq> fginther, so, is it decided that it's ok for unity8 to always run under testability to do the unlocking? if so, there's unity8.autopilot.process_helpers.unlock_unity
<mhr3> Saviq, still ok to to merge trunk to new-scopes? people are still using the demo ppa, and the pkg there is superseded
<Saviq> mhr3, the recipes are disabled anyway
<mhr3> Saviq, not a big deal to trigger them :)
<fginther> Saviq, so just run that with phablet-test-runner and the magic happens?
<Saviq> fginther, .restart_unity_with_testability first
<fginther> Saviq, ack
<Saviq> fginther, and yes, those two calls would be it
<Saviq> mhr3, we'll merge new-scopes soon enough, people could just force the versions after all
<mhr3> oh, nvm there isn't much to merge
<fginther> Saviq, is remaining on the old method going to be a blocker to testing?
<mhr3> Saviq, i'll just kick the build for now
<Saviq> fginther, yes, since it relies on a dbus interface that's going away
<fginther> Saviq, ok
<fginther> Saviq, I'll get the work on the queue and prioritize it
<Saviq> fginther, thanks
<mhr3> Saviq, re attributes, i'll expose them to shell as a single role which will hold the classical array of dicts, right?
<Saviq> mhr3, yup
<Saviq> mhr3, no need for a model
<mhr3> Saviq, and in preview header widget?
<mhr3> i guess you also want it there as a single attribute?
<Saviq> greyback, standup?
<greyback> d'oh
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, same exact thing
<Saviq> mhr3, as it's meant to be the same widget ;)
<mhr3> which means it will be different two things for scope authors... but you don't care about that :)
<Saviq> mhr3, not really ;D
<om26er> mzanetti, hey
<om26er> mzanetti, regarding https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/disable-hud/+merge/209701 it seems the unlock script depends on an interface that is being removed
<mzanetti> om26er: one sec. in the standup right now
<Saviq> om26er, read up my conv with fginther
<om26er> sure
<om26er> Saviq, I just came in ;)
<Saviq> om26er, right, yeah, we know, fginther will fix :)
<om26er> Saviq, fginther if you want I can work on it
<om26er> its a great time to clean that script
<Saviq> dednick, standup?
<Saviq> dednick, still have a minute or so to join :)
<mzanetti> om26er: so, yeah... known, we're working on it. for now I've proposed another branch that just disables the hud tests which are blocking the apps
<om26er> mzanetti, yeah, saw that as well.
<mhr3> didrocks, question about 0replaceme - when is that going to be actually replaced?
<fginther> om26er, if you have some cycles, that would be awesome, I won't be able to get to it for a few hours
<mhr3> didrocks, and since we might build the binaries at the same time as when the dep pkgs are built, isn't there going to be a problem?
<mhr3> didrocks, or is it replaced already when going to a landing silo?
<didrocks> mhr3: when it will be published in distro
<om26er> fginther, yeah, I have many ;)
<didrocks> mhr3: the dep packages requires the new version?
<mhr3> didrocks, they might if we have them in the same silo, right?
<didrocks> mhr3: you need to bump the build-dep in that case
<didrocks> otherwise, everything will start to build at the same time (as you didn't require latest version)
<mhr3> didrocks, sure, but when the dep pkg will be building it will see that it needs version 0replaceme instead of the real version
<mhr3> ...i hate this wifi chip so much
<didrocks> mhr3: nothing to do with that, this is for binary deps, not build-time
<didrocks> mhr3: so if you need latest one at build-time, you need to bump the build-deps
<didrocks> then, if you do that
<didrocks> and let's say 0replaceme is replaced with "42"
<didrocks> B will depend on A (=< 42)
<didrocks> if it's using one of the new symbols
<mhr3> hmm, i guess i don't really understand when is the version from the symbols used
<mhr3> but if you say it's going to work, i'll trust you
<didrocks> it's easy
<didrocks> so you have A and B
<didrocks> B depends on A
<didrocks> A provides new symbols: aaaaa 42
<didrocks> if B uses "aaaaa"
<didrocks> it will be B depends on A (=< 42)
<didrocks> but for that, you need to have B built against the new A
<didrocks> if you use new symbols
<didrocks> so, if you want B wanting on A to be built
<didrocks> you need to have B bumping the build-dep version on A
<didrocks> and you need to do that manually
<mhr3> didrocks, hmm, i thought it's also helping with upgrades, when for example soname of A doesn't change, but there are new symbols in A and B is using them, then it would make sure that B doesn't get upgraded unless A is as well
<didrocks> mhr3: yeah, it does, once the packages are built
<didrocks> as you will get:
<didrocks>  B depends on A (=< 42)
<didrocks> as a consequence
<didrocks> but nothing build-time wise
<mhr3> right, but at the point when B builds, all the symbols in A are 0replaceme, so how can that work?
<mhr3> *all the NEW symbols
<didrocks> no
<didrocks> before B builds, my script is changing those
<didrocks> and then uploading to the ppa
<didrocks> (with the correct version)
<mhr3>  didrocks, or is it replaced already when going to a landing silo?
<mhr3> <didrocks> mhr3: when it will be published in distro
<mhr3> ^^ you're confusing :P
<didrocks> well, not sure why you want implementation detalis
<mhr3> if it's when being uploaded to ppa then yea, sure everything fine
<didrocks> so, it's replaced when I prepare the branch
<didrocks> this branch is used to build a source package
<didrocks> this source package goes to the silo ppa
<didrocks> but this branch is only available to you (and trunk) when the package is published :p
<didrocks> I just talked about the last part as I thought it was what matters to you ^
<mhr3> i see... this time i was more interested in the details :)
<mhr3> didrocks, but ok cool, everything working fine, so awesome :)
<didrocks> ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, since you're on fire, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/themeing-font-and-mascot/+merge/207282 please :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack
<Saviq> mzanetti, I just pushed tests for it
<mzanetti> Saviq: am I talking bullshit here or does it make sense? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1288819
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1288819 in Ubuntu Weather App "font.pointSize should not be used together with units.gu()" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> mzanetti, definitely
<Saviq> mzanetti, making sense ;)
<mzanetti> I do wonder a bit why it looks ok on the phone
<mzanetti> probably because the phone doesn't properly set the font DPI for that display
<mzanetti> as we're not using it anyways
<Saviq> mzanetti, or just because they selected the fonts right ;)
<mzanetti> well, it looks good on desktop with 8 px/gu and also looks good on phone with 18 px/gu, but it breaks on desktop with 18px/gu
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah, and a pretty small one https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/newscopes-design-tweaks/+merge/209492
<mzanetti> ack
 * greyback in VT land
<mzanetti> Saviq: make testCard segfaulting, known 'cause of 5.0?
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, probably fails
<Saviq> mzanetti, might need try* instead of verify
<Saviq> mzanetti, let me fix
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's for the font/mascot tests?
<mzanetti> PASS   : qmltestrunner::Card::test_mascotShape(Art and summary)
<mzanetti> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<mzanetti> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, qmltestrunner segfaults on failing tests in there....
<mzanetti> ok...
<mzanetti> ok, summed it up in here too: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/themeing-font-and-mascot/+merge/207282/comments/493431
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/themeing-font-and-mascot/revision/742 http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/themeing-font-and-mascot/revision/743
<dandrader> mzanetti, greyback: so an app is running and its tile on the dash is clicked. code "ApplicationManager.activateApplication(application.appId)" is called. Anything against having "application.activate()" instead?
<Saviq> mzanetti, pushed a small change to the tests, too
<greyback> dandrader: not really. AppMan API could do with a review tbh
<Saviq> dandrader, sounds like should be fine (and it should be going away anyway), and even when we start actually killing apps (and keeping them in Recent ones), we'll keep the Application object still, I think
<Saviq> dandrader, (it going away → running apps in dash going away)
<mzanetti> dandrader: greyback: fine with me...
<mzanetti> dandrader: ah, if you're changing this...
<greyback> yep we keep the Application object
<mzanetti> I'd vote for startApplication() to emit requestFocus() and only the shell then to actually grant focus by calling focusApplication(appId) too
<mzanetti> to keep it aligned with activate()
<mzanetti> greyback: ^ jfi
<greyback> mzanetti: agreed. Makes sense on desktop too, where if you launch app2, then focus on existing app1, when app2 appears afterwards, shell can know not to remove focus from app1
<Cimi> Saviq, my branch breaks things
<Saviq> Cimi, not any more it doesn't
<Saviq> Cimi, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/carouselTool/revision/758
<dandrader> the thing is, the current AppMan API doesn't make all that much sense anymore on the "unity8 as mir compositor" work
<Cimi> Saviq, hah, had same one locally
<dandrader> e.g., the focus management will live entirely in the unity8 qml scene
<mzanetti> dandrader: well... not entirely
<mzanetti> dandrader: we still will have a model holding all the apps and their info
<mzanetti> dandrader: the activate/focus/etc might go away indeed
<Saviq> Cimi, we need a branch on top of that to be merged into new-scopes, please
<mzanetti> dandrader: but all the rest (applicationAdded() appRemoved() etc will continue to make sense imo)
<dandrader> mzanetti, I didn't mean that the AppMan API itself won't make sense, just part of it
<dandrader> we will still need it for sure
<mzanetti> yeah. and I think most of is actually ok.. everything related to the model
<mzanetti> just the focus() unfocus() calls yeah... but right. I get your point... makes my previous request obsolete indeed
<Saviq> mzanetti, top-ACK https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/newscopes-design-tweaks/+merge/209492 please?
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-clean-to-trunk/+merge/209459 would be the next one I'd like you to look at (see description for things that are not ready for it still)
<mzanetti> Saviq: done... as of now I'll do 5 push ups whenever I forget to top approve
<Saviq> mzanetti, ;D
<Saviq> mzanetti, in that case: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/themeing-font-and-mascot/+merge/207282 ;D
<mzanetti> Saviq: commit message missing
 * mzanetti is doing push ups
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's WiP still
<mzanetti> oh... its the full thing
<mzanetti> meh... /me starts rebasing its right-edge stuff :P
<mzanetti> won't get through this today
<mzanetti> but I'll start tomorrow
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, for sure
<Saviq> mzanetti, well now ;) you can always make the review take long enough so that right edge gets in first ;D
<Saviq> mzanetti, and make sure right edge review is ready soon ;)
<Saviq> I'm sure there's someone on the team in need of a case of beer ;D
<mzanetti> Saviq: haha
<mzanetti> Saviq: did you revert the conflicting stuff?
<mzanetti> Shell.qml looks quite clean
<mzanetti> so probably not even many conflicts after all
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, see the last few commits
<mzanetti> thanks for that :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, I cleaned it up to just be new-scopes-related
<Saviq> Cimi, please make sure to recreate carousel-dynamic-fallback on top of carouselTool, MP'd into lp:~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-clean-to-trunk
<Cimi> Saviq, sure
<Saviq> Cimi, with carouselTool as prereq
<kgunn> elopio: hey there
<kgunn> i was looking at http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/223:20140306:20140304/7006/
<elopio> kgunn: hello.
<kgunn> and trying to square the tests listed there with the wiki
<kgunn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing#Testing_your_Ubuntu_Touch_Code_before_submission
<kgunn> ....specifically...is keyboard not run as part of smoke testing ?
<kgunn> or is it hiding under another test somehow ?
<elopio> kgunn: I don't know much about keyboard. veebers was the one working on it.
<elopio> I know that keyboard has its own autopilot tests, and if they are not listed here is because they are not being run.
<elopio> but they should
<elopio> also I know that none of our autopilot tests are using the osk yet.
<kgunn> elopio: ok...this is the one listed in the wiki "phablet-test-run -p ubuntu-keyboard-autopilot ubuntu_keyboard"
<elopio> kgunn: yes, that's the suite.
<elopio> kgunn: and there's one discussion we need to have in order to let all the autopilot tests on the phone to use the osk.
<elopio> it's about starting malit with testability.
<mhr3> mhall119, ping
<mhall119> mhr3: in an appdevweek hangout atm
<elopio> kgunn: but if on top of new scopes, qt5.2 and android 4.4 we also switch to use the osk, we will be lynched.
<mhr3> mhall119, k, sending a mail instead
<mzanetti> elopio: ping :)
<mhr3> Cimi, the rating input and output widgets are merged in unity8 trunk already?
<Cimi> think so mhr3
<mhr3> Cimi, how is the review text and star rating passed back to the scope?
<mhr3> (need to document that)
<Cimi> mhr3, ah, actually I am not sure I finished that
<Cimi> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/carouselTool-new-dash/+merge/209746
<Cimi> mhr3, was merged I think
<Cimi> mhr3, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/previews.PreviewRatingDisplay/+merge/207625
<mhr3> Cimi, ok, found it, think we'll need to adjust it a bit
<elopio> mzanetti: I branched ubuntu-sdk-tutorial and the currency converter tests there are not using UbuntuTestCase
<elopio> oh, I've found your branch.
<mzanetti> elopio: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu-sdk-tutorials/use-ubuntutestcase/+merge/209455
<mzanetti> ah
<mhall119> Saviq: any specific day/time next week that is bad for you for the Unity API docs website discussion?
<mhall119> Saviq: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22199/client-1403-api-website-for-unity/
<Saviq> mhall119, any place that's free in my calendar is fine
<Saviq> mhall119, bonus points if it's before 7pm UTC :)
<elopio> mzanetti: what's the package that installs UbuntuTestCase?
<mzanetti> elopio: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1288937
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1288937 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "UbuntuTestCase.qml missing in installs" [Undecided,New]
<elopio> mzanetti: I was looking at the right place then :)
<mzanetti> elopio: not sure when this happened (in unity we use our own UnityTestCase.qml)
<mzanetti> elopio: for now you can copy it yourself from the repo to that place
<elopio> mzanetti: why are you duplicating it? Isn't the toolkit a dependency of unity?
<mzanetti> elopio: unity hat this before the toolkit, and unity's has more
<mzanetti> elopio: but as soon as this is fixed in the sdk I'll drop the findChild() stuff from UnityTestCase and inherit that from UbuntuTestCase
<elopio> mzanetti: yes, that would be nice. We also need a suite that hits everything from the API, so this doesn't happen again.
<elopio> tst_UbuntuTestCase, that's a dangerous hole to go into :)
<mzanetti> elopio: well, we do have a tst_UnityTestCase.qml :)
<mzanetti> in unity-api we even have mocks to test the tests :D
<mzanetti> seems we've fallen into the hole :D
<elopio> mzanetti: vila will like you.
<vila> \o/
<elopio> mzanetti: now I have a ListView of NoteItems. How can I populate that ListView for the test to have something to click?
<vila> mzanetti: it's a hole, but also the entry into the real world ;)
<elopio> wait, I'm sorry, isn't it way past your EOD?
<vila> elopio: I just EOD, beer time ;)
<elopio> vila: get one from me. I'll pay for it on may.
<elopio> but I was asking mzanetti :) I don't know if I should stop bothering him now.
<mzanetti> elopio: well, you set a model to that listview :)
<mzanetti> not really sure what you're asking for
<elopio> mzanetti: right. It's hard to make a QML test when you don't know QML :D
<elopio> I'll start reading about models and give it a try.
<mzanetti> elopio: ok... I see
<mzanetti> elopio: so.. do you want to use the real notes or a fake one for the test?
<elopio> ahh, it's easy. All the vars that seem to come out from nowhere on the delegate should be defined on the model.
<mzanetti> elopio: yeah, thats it
<elopio> mzanetti: I'll fake them. I just need to expand and collapse them.
<mzanetti> elopio: if you want to define a mocked one in qml, just do ListModel { ListElement {name: "aaa"}, ListElement { name: "bbb"}}
<mzanetti> then you set that model to the listview and inside the delegate there is a variable (aka. attached property) called "name" containing the values for each delegate
<mzanetti> elopio: here's a nice example: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/tests/qmltests/Dash/Music/tst_MusicPreview.qml
<elopio> mzanetti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7045932/
<mzanetti> elopio: yeah, I guess you need to set it still
<mzanetti> not sure how NoteList works
<elopio> mzanetti: but it's still showing a white window.
<mzanetti> is this the notes app, right?
<elopio> mzanetti: yes.
<vila> elopio: ack, not finished the first one but will drink the next for you ;-p
<mzanetti> elopio: yeah, it's a listView
<mzanetti> one sec, I'll change the paste
<mzanetti> elopio: something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7045954/
<mzanetti> note: you could also leave the Model definition inside the NotesList, but I think its more readable this way
<elopio> I can see it now
<elopio> it's easy when you know what you are doing :D I should go one step back and learn more QML.
<elopio> thanks mzanetti!
<mzanetti> np
<mzanetti> elopio: jfi: this would work too http://paste.ubuntu.com/7045961/ (and can be handy in some cases)
<elopio> mzanetti: got it. Here I like your first paste a little better.
<mhall119> Saviq: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22199/client-1403-api-website-for-unity/ 1500 UTC on Wednesday
<Saviq> mhall119, awesome, thanks
#ubuntu-unity 2014-03-07
<Cimi> tsdgeos, morning!
<tsdgeos> Cimi: hi
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: do you know what happened with that merge of yours?
<tsdgeos> was supposed to be part of a CI train and failed to land?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, was wondering what we plan of doing today :)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: aren't you flying?
<tsdgeos> like "now"?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'm at the airport lounge, have to kill a couple of hours, then I'll work on the plane
<tsdgeos> Cimi: so my plan is going back to making the qmltests/autopilot tests of  lp:~aacid/unity8/new-scopes-cleanup  finally pass
<Cimi> you need help?
<Cimi> want to split work?
<tsdgeos> i still don't know what needs doing :D
<tsdgeos> Cimi: but sure
<Cimi> ahah ok
<tsdgeos> Cimi: get it installled and let's both run qmluitests and autopilot
<Cimi> ok
<tsdgeos> and let's see if we both get the same errors (that'd be a good start)
<tsdgeos> and once we know what fails we can see how we split it
<tsdgeos> dednick: if you have some time could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/indicator_highlight_x_position/+merge/209400 ?
<dednick> tsdgeos: sure
<tsdgeos> dednick: added some what to do in the description of the MR
<dednick> tsdgeos: hm. my indicators aren't showing up at all now (even without your MP).
<tsdgeos> dednick: :S
<tsdgeos> dednick: phone or desktop?
<addiks> hi, is there a official git-repository for unity which gets regular updates?
<dednick> tsdgeos: desktop
<tsdgeos> right i had this
<tsdgeos> i don't remember what i was missing
<tsdgeos> try a build -s && build -c cycle
<tsdgeos> just to make sure
<dednick> tsdgeos: hm. i don't need to recompile things for 5.2 do I? (eg qmenumodel)
<tsdgeos> dednick: you do
<tsdgeos> dednick: but there's a ppa for that :D
<tsdgeos> so you don't
<tsdgeos> dednick: you using the ppa?
<dednick> tsdgeos: yep
<tsdgeos> if so it should give you all you nee
<tsdgeos> just dist-upgrade
<tsdgeos> Cimi: also i think you submitted a MR for merging against new-scopes? Saviq said we should target trunk with a pre-requisite in new-scopes
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I did
<Cimi> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/carouselTool-new-dash/+merge/209746
<tsdgeos> meh, lots of dependencies there
<Cimi> tsdgeos, FAIL!  : tst_DirectionalDragArea::sceneYAndY()
<Cimi> fails for me
<tsdgeos> Cimi: make -i so you run all of them
<Cimi> tsdgeos, do we have log of fails?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, or shall I play with bash?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: wait, the gnome shell doesn't have searching?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, maybe it does, but I expect long output
<tsdgeos> you should switch to konsole :D
<tsdgeos> infinite output and search
<Cimi> tsdgeos, infinite ram usage
<tsdgeos> not really
<tsdgeos> there's a thing called, writing to disk ;-)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: actually use lp:~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-cleanup instead of  lp:~aacid/unity8/new-scopes-cleanup
<tsdgeos> seems Saviq "stole" the branch and i didn't realize
<tsdgeos> Cimi: also do you have 5.0 or 5.2 installed?
<tsdgeos> i think we should go with 5.0 first
<tsdgeos> and once it's clean there
<tsdgeos> do the 5.2 dance
<tsdgeos> Cimi: and i just merged trunk into new-scopes into new-scopes-clean-to-trunk and into new-scopes-cleanup, so update :D
<Mirv> tsdgeos: just in case you're not aware, the upgrade instructions have new PPA:s: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2 <- beta2 itself is legacy. not much functional difference, but still, final is final.
<Cimi> tsdgeos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7048948/
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ok redoing all
<Cimi> tsdgeos, your branch is updated?
<Cimi> nope
<Cimi> using unity-team
<tsdgeos> Mirv: isn't that the same ppa?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: this is mine http://paste.ubuntu.com/7048981/
<tsdgeos> Type Shell unavailable looks werid
<Mirv> tsdgeos: the front page I linked to has the new instructions, since I thought people still go to that page
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> Mirv: so landing.006 has everything that ppa has?
<tsdgeos> Saviq told me it didn't have everything
<Mirv> tsdgeos: +beta1 like it says
<tsdgeos> man i can't read
<tsdgeos> sorry ^_^
<Mirv> tsdgeos: currently landing-006 now has everything except unity-scope-click and unity8, and those come from the beta1 still until I've landed those two to the landing-006
<Mirv> no problem :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'm rebuilding the branch from scratch
<tsdgeos> i wonder how verticaljournal broke
<tsdgeos> the damn thing is broken in trunk too :_S?
<tsdgeos> that is weird
<tsdgeos> isn't it passing in CI ?
<tsdgeos> my computer is borked, getting all kind of horizontally flashing stuff on qmlscene, let me reboot
<dednick> tsdgeos: any idea why your panel branch failed CI?
<tsdgeos> ahhhh, i think i know what's wrong
<mhr3> Mirv, 5.2 landing happening today?
<tsdgeos> someone broke compiz
<tsdgeos> or unity7
<tsdgeos> and that's why verticaljournaltest is not passing anymore
<tsdgeos> who do i complain to?
<Mirv> mhr3: it can happen, but there are two requirements. 1. promote Qt 5.0.2 image (or decide not to promote), 2. fix bug #1207270 in acceptable way (it is now fixed as of today, but has two remaining smaller issues)
<ubot5> bug 1207270 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Font size too small in browser with Qt 5.1 / DPR rework" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1207270
<Mirv> ok, 3. SDK team finalizes QtC plugins so I can land them, but I have no doubt about that :)
<tsdgeos> awesome, i'm now getting a crash in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i965_dri.so
<tsdgeos> \o/ not
<Mirv> mhr3: so Monday is slightly more probable
<Mirv> but still, if all stars align, there's nothing preventing today either
<mhr3> Mirv, sooo.. realistically tuesday? :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7049072/
<tsdgeos> right
<Cimi> tsdgeos, with new branch
<tsdgeos> that is closer to what i get
<Cimi> tsdgeos, tell me quickly which ones shall I do on flight :)
<Cimi> I have to leave soon
<tsdgeos> Cimi: note that VerticalJournalTest and OrganicGridTest are because of compiz regressions and they fail in trunk too
<Mirv> mhr3: haha :) it's really tough debate at the moment
<tsdgeos> Cimi: run them with xvfb-run -s "-screen 0 1024x768x24" make testOrganicGrid and the failures go away
<Cimi> tsdgeos, let me do the first ones then
<tsdgeos> Cimi: so run them all with xvfb-run first to be sure too
<tsdgeos> and if not move onto autopilot
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'll do the first ones
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Cimi: do they fail with xvfb-run too?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'll do in a bit, have to leave now
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'll talk back in London
<tsdgeos> Cimi: sure, run!
<Mirv> tsdgeos: locking down unity8 for Qt 5.2 landing
<tsdgeos> Mirv: what does that exactly mean?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: that means I have an empty merge proposal I'll include in the CI Train, so no other silo can build unity8 but Qt 5.2
<tsdgeos> ok
<Mirv> nothing else really
<Mirv> it also means that the last two packages get to the landing-006, so after that it's self-sufficient
<tsdgeos> this unity7 regression in view sizes is really a pain
<tsdgeos> tst_DirectionalDragArea is also failing because of it
<tsdgeos> sil2100: do you know who do i talk about unity7 regressions?
<tsdgeos> didrocks: or you?
<didrocks> tsdgeos: bregma is the first contanct
<sil2100> tsdgeos: bregma I would say
<Mirv> tsdgeos: breg_ma is leading the U7 team, I guess file bugs and ping
<didrocks> tsdgeos: you can as well try Trevinho
<didrocks> 3 for bregma, 1 Trevinho :)
<Mirv> :D
<didrocks> counts are opened!
<sil2100> Place your bets! ..?
<tsdgeos> he's on the americas, no?
<didrocks> bregma is in canada, so same timezone yeah
<Mirv> yes
<didrocks> Trevinho has weird working hours, so if you are lucky… (italia)
<tsdgeos> Mirv: because you didn't do any recent patch to qt 5.0.2, right?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: "because"? no, no recent patches to 5.0.2
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i'm gtting a regression in widget size including decoration size, and wanted to rule out qt being the culprit
<Mirv> tsdgeos: two latest were 0001-Do-not-overwrite-basePixmap-of-QIconLoader-PixmapEnt.patch + fix_destroy_qapp_segfault.diff
<tsdgeos> sight
<tsdgeos> right
<Mirv> those landed Feb 6th
<dednick> tsdgeos: ping
<tsdgeos> dednick: yes?
<dednick> tsdgeos: you know why it's failing? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-trusty/1298/console
<tsdgeos> QXcbConnection: XCB error: 148 (Unknown), sequence: 149, resource id: 0, major code: 140 (Unknown), minor code: 20
<tsdgeos> when that happens
<tsdgeos> you need to retrigger a build
<tsdgeos> may be related to the bug i fixed the other day in Qt
<tsdgeos> https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,80007
<tsdgeos> Mirv: did you get the email about integrating ↑ in 5.2 packages?
<tsdgeos> dednick: so just retrigger
<dednick> tsdgeos: yup. doing
<dednick> tsdgeos: otherwise the branch looks fine. If that issue was just a random one, I can just approve?
<tsdgeos> dednick: sure
<tsdgeos> Mirv: so how is this thing going to work? because trunk still has some tests that don't pass with 5.2
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I saw it, but haven't had time for it. trunk seems to have built fine at least
<tsdgeos> Mirv: sure, it builds, running the tests is a differnt thing altogether :D
<Mirv> tsdgeos: some AP is failing?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/fix-5.2-tests/+merge/209058 fixes some qmluitests
<tsdgeos> i think AP were working
<Mirv> hmmkay..
<tsdgeos> but it was Saviq trying them
<tsdgeos> so i may be wrong
<Mirv> we should have new PPA AP results soon. and it's not that 100% is green immediately. but that's good to know. if the landing will be postponed to Monday, I may get to make another qtbase upload
<Mirv> or then afterwards
<Mirv> tsdgeos: Tuesday's tests had 1 unity8 AP failure http://q-jenkins:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/58/#showFailuresLink
<Mirv> after that they've unfortunately had adb problems which still seem unresolved
<tsdgeos> www.q-jenkins.com '?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: what ip is that?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: 10.98.3.12
<tsdgeos> Mirv: never seen that AP test fail
<mhr3_> Mirv, if i'm looking correctly at the landing-006 ppa, it's no longer necessary to combine it with the beta ppa, right?
<Mirv> mhr3_: yep, just updated the instructions too
<Mirv> mhr3_: unity8 and unity-scope-click are now there, which were the last ones (well, aside from two QtC plugins)
<mzanetti> lol... 50% of the new scopes code is "// TODO karni". I think I know why he left the unity team again :D
<karni> mzanetti: lol, don't be like that! :D
<mzanetti> karni: scnr
<mzanetti> :)
<karni> mzanetti: 70% of my TODOs is the damn Ubuntu Palette ;P
<mzanetti> yeah...
<Cimi> tsdgeos, can I push?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: what where?
<Cimi> fixed one test
<karni> mzanetti: I'm well aware I left a lot of TODOs, but they were not something I could do immediately. I have no idea how we should upgrade Ubuntu Palette without regressing. new version (like, 2.0) for the Phone?
<karni> mzanetti: :)
<Cimi> the other one, directional drag area, is yet to be fixed
<Cimi> I understood what's wrong
<Cimi> but I need more time
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i fixed it
<tsdgeos> it's compiz that is silly
<Cimi> I'm in london btw :)
<karni> mzanetti: plus, it's not that I left really. I'm happy to help with any pending TODO that *I* can fix :)
<mzanetti> karni: no worries... but doing the review those TODO's hit me all over  so I had to say this :)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/vjog_compiz_workaround/+merge/209877
<karni> mzanetti: every single TODO has been thoroughly discussed with tsdgeos and Saviq
<karni> mzanetti: I understand :)
<tsdgeos> i guess i can merge it to that branch to the cleanup thing
<karni> mzanetti: so, it's not like I left those TODO's cuz I felt like so :)
<tsdgeos> or new-scopes actually
<tsdgeos> Cimi: which test did you fix?
<karni> mzanetti: if there's any conflicts when merging, I'm also happy to help
<mzanetti> karni: I think Saviq reverted 99% of the conflicting code so there shouldn't be much of an issue
<karni> mzanetti: at least I have the balls to sign my TODOs, compared to the whole rest of 'em ;D
<mzanetti> karni: haha :D
<mzanetti> true
<karni> mzanetti: I see. In any case, I'm still available if needed :)
<mzanetti> ack, thanks
<karni> :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, genericscopeview
<Cimi> gonna fix dda if you didn't yet
<tsdgeos> Cimi: read up
<tsdgeos> i did, even gave you a link :D
<tsdgeos> Cimi: what was wrong with genericscopeview?
<Cimi> small bug
<Cimi> i will push in 30 mins
<Cimi> tsdgeos, same branch?
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> i'd like to see the diff since it was working here :S
<tsdgeos> maybe it was an unstable one?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, pushed fix
<Cimi> tsdgeos, was due to refactor of the visuals
<Cimi> tsdgeos, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-cleanup/revision/715
<Cimi> tsdgeos, which unity7/compiz regression?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, can it be the CSS window decorator?
<Cimi> Trevinho, we have bugs with height
<dandrader> kgunn, so, should I take over https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1289058 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1289058 in unity-mir "[regression] OSK focus issues" [Critical,Triaged]
<tsdgeos> Cimi: the decoration is "eating" into the window size
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ah cool, thanks
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you run autopilot ones now?
<tsdgeos> so we sync what's failing and not
<mzanetti> @unity: standup
<Trevinho> Cimi: yes, I know, it's a compiz thing... And well I actually just didn't push the correct change :/, anyway once I'm out the rush I?m now, i'll fix it.
<greyback> dandrader: just to tell you, I'm not trying to fix the OSK bug any more, just was trying to assemble a list of MRs which can unblock mir0.1.6
<dandrader> greyback, ok, so I can have all the fun for myself now! :)
<greyback> dandrader: if you want :)
<greyback> dandrader: how was unity8 with qtsg going?
<dandrader> greyback, well, the simple stage is rock solid now
<dandrader> greyback, simple as in it supports only one app/window at a time
<dandrader> greyback, it's all pretty smooth. but there's a lot of work ahead still
<greyback> dandrader: okay cool
<dandrader> greyback, I'm not minding some low level bugs though. will leave them when we meet with mir folks on the sprint
<dandrader> so I don't get stuck
<greyback> dandrader: what kind of bugs?
<greyback> should we make a list
<greyback> ?
<dandrader> greyback, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1IiHBDIW_e0qnGt-po1D2z5HJKrNhBwh6pdILeEN2sgA/edit#heading=h.u205ol3r35vr
<dandrader> just put my local notes into this doc
<greyback> dandrader: the "not respond to input" issue, did you try tapping the power key? Might be powerd powering down the input hardware, but leaving the screen up
<greyback> -up+on
<greyback> dandrader: also the lightdm thing, are you restarting lightdm (and unity8) to fix it?
<dandrader> greyback, no, I didn't
<dandrader> greyback, as for lightdm, didn't play much with it.
<dandrader> greyback, I was just focusing on getting unity8 work done so that we have something nice to show asap.
<greyback> dandrader: sure
<greyback> dandrader: texture provider sounds like a race, as if mir hasn't set up the gl context in time
<greyback> the lightdm thing is weird, I don't understand why you can see the app in 1 frame. qt should be only thing drawing that surface
<dandrader> greyback, very weird indeed
<tsdgeos> elopio: do you know who can i bug about autopilot? i'm seeing stuff in screen that autopilot vis is not
<tsdgeos> or anyone for that matter :D
<greyback> tsdgeos: veebers or thomi maybe, neither about tho
<tsdgeos> :/
<tsdgeos> i can try doing some ad-hoc debugging
<tsdgeos> but it ain't gonna work :D
<elopio> tsdgeos: cgoldberg on #ubuntu-autopilot
<elopio> veebers and thomi are already getting drunk, they live in the future and it's weekend there.
<Cimi> tsdgeos, enjoy weekend then :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, chat you monday
 * greyback eow
<dandrader> mzanetti, still there?
<mhall119> Trevinho: do you know where the Unity defaults are defined? And how can I make a separate set of defaults for a separate non-Ubuntu session that uses Unity?
<Trevinho> mhall119: there are definitions in the compiz-gnome package
<Trevinho> mhall119: for most of settings...
<Trevinho> mhall119: for the one on ccsm you can do a new compiz profile
<Trevinho> for the "pure" gsettings one you probably need to use migration scripts to define the ones you want based on the session type
<Trevinho> if there are no smarter ways using gsettings (that I never looked too in the deep)
 * Trevinho about to leave
#ubuntu-unity 2014-03-09
<lanoxx> e can i find the code for the indicator "applet" used in unity?
<lanoxx> where can i find the code for the indicator "applet" used in unity?
#ubuntu-unity 2015-03-02
<tsdgeos> Saviq: somebody infected trunk with tags
 * tsdgeos runs the script
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10498860/
 * popey tickles mzanetti  with bug 1396817
<ubot5> bug 1396817 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Device locked timer doesn't decrease if the screen is off" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1396817
<popey> oh, Saviq got it :)
<mzanetti> popey, ack, noted
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ping
<tsdgeos> dandrader: hi
<dandrader> tsdgeos, Do you run unity8-dash on your desktop to test it?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: yaeh
<dandrader> tsdgeos, so you pass -mousetouch to it?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: yeah
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ok
<tsdgeos> otherwise can't pull up the manage dahs
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yeah.
<dandrader> tsdgeos, do you also use run.sh?
<tsdgeos> sometimes, not usually
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I'm thinking that things like "make tryShell" & friends mostly replaced run.sh
<tsdgeos> hmm
<tsdgeos> not really
<tsdgeos> run gives you unity8 and unitt8-dash
<tsdgeos> and you can play with the interactions between them
<dandrader> tsdgeos, as least I personally never used run.sh since the make tryFoo stuff came up
<dandrader> tsdgeos, hmm, that might be. I don't do any unity8-dash development
<paulliu> I got Xorg Segmentation fault when run "make testXXXXX". Anyone havethe same problem? I'm using intel_drv
<dandrader> never seem that before
<Saviq> paulliu, probably best to make xvfbtestXXXX
<Saviq> paulliu, unless you need to see what's happening
<paulliu> Saviq: yeah. xvfb works great.
<Saviq> paulliu, I have seen that happen, the window creation/destruction seems to cause compiz to panic, and sends Xorg down the drain sometimes
<Saviq> dandrader, a small one for you https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-parallel-build/+merge/251455 :)
<dandrader> Saviq, have you tried that with Ninja? that looks strinkingly similar to the ninja fixes tsdgeos did a while ago
<Saviq> dandrader, yup, that's how I found the issue
 * Saviq using ninja by default
<tsdgeos> yeah you can't do MockLightDM
<tsdgeos> i'll break the mock tests
<tsdgeos> since it links to it directly with rpath
<Saviq> oh
<Saviq> ok so in this case makes sense
 * Saviq reverts
<tsdgeos> and thus the magic we do of changing the mock with LD_LIBRARTY_ÂTH breaks
<dandrader> tsdgeos, btw, now with the unified lightdm mocks there's only a single mock lightdm library. so less lib path juggling is needed
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> maybe
<dandrader> tsdgeos, so maybe this could come back in now?
<tsdgeos> if it works both with and without ninja sure
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so this was a run-time problem?
 * Saviq will let jenkins to run on that then
<tsdgeos> Saviq: make testsomething yes
<tsdgeos> dont' remember exactly the one that failed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, fine, will rely on jenkins
<Saviq> dandrader, can you merge trunk in lp:~phablet-team/ubuntu-keyboard/shellRotation please?
<dandrader> Saviq, ok
<dandrader> Saviq, hey, what about that silo with the port-to-mirevent.2.0 stuff?
<Saviq> dandrader, oops, coming right up
<dandrader> Saviq, lp:~phablet-team/ubuntu-keyboard/shellRotation is now up to date
<Saviq> dandrader, thanks
<dandrader> tsdgeos, so I will let you review https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-parallel-build/+merge/251455 , ok?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: ok
<Trevinho> mterry: hey... aren't there deb's for amd64? as my WM was not amrhf...
<mterry> Trevinho, oh huh -- I thought it used to make those too
<mterry> Trevinho, but you're right, it isn't making them now
<Trevinho> mterry: well, I can build them...
<mterry> Trevinho, yeah...  I guess that's the way forward
<mterry> Trevinho, sorry :-/
<Trevinho> mterry: no worries at all
<Trevinho> mterry: thank you for looking into that...
<mterry> josharenson, I've added some details to the checklist items...  and mentioned some tests
<mterry> josharenson, I don't think we need to deliver anything like testability mocks for other components to use (we'll reuse unity8's existing --testability flag and such)
<mterry> josharenson, though maybe someone would like a way to mock the users on the system in greeter-only mode?
<mterry> josharenson, would would mean loading our fake liblightdm even in greeter-only mode as an opt-in I guess
<mterry> josharenson, I could see autopilot tests wanting to do that
<mterry> josharenson, OK.  Captured that in card
<mterry> josharenson, I think that's good enough for testing purposes?
<greyback__> mterry: anyone ever complain (before me) that in the welcome wizard list of Wifi APs, you need to tap the checkbox to select it, tapping the rest of list item does nothing?
<mterry> greyback, yeah I think that is a bug that Cimi was looking at at some point
<greyback> ok, glad it not just me
<Cimi> greyback, was annoying me too
<Cimi> greyback, can you check is the same on system settings or just wizard?
 * greyback wants way to kill the welcome tutorial too
<greyback> as I never get it right first time
<greyback> "you almost got it" - I did get it you dumbass
<kgunn> greyback: isn't it phablet-config edges-intro --disable
<greyback> kgunn: sure, but that's less fast than tapping the "skip intro" button screen
<kgunn> greyback: you sir, obviously need more edge training
<greyback> kgunn: make me a card then ;)
<kgunn> lol
<dandrader> Cimi, talking about  welcome wizard's wifi selection page: is there a bug report complaining that after you select and connect to an access point, the list doesn't scroll all the way up to show it?
<Cimi> dandrader, yeah... I think is a bug also for indicators
<dandrader> Cimi, so we do have a bug report about it
<dandrader> ?
<Cimi> dandrader, somewhere...
<Cimi> if i remember
<Cimi> dandrader, we probably want to google for it
<Cimi> cannot find it...
<dandrader> Cimi, yeah, I don't think there's one
<dandrader> gonna report it them
<Cimi> dandrader, I think is desired behaviour O_O
<Cimi> but let's see
<dandrader> Cimi, no sense in that. maybe I didn't explain myself properly.
<Cimi> dandrader, I understood
<Cimi> dandrader, not sure though it should scroll up or not
<Cimi> like I see valid points on both :/
<Cimi> I dislike both :/
<dandrader> Cimi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1427311
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1427311 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "welcome wizard - no feedback that wifi connection succeeded" [Undecided,New]
<dandrader> Cimi, scrolling up or not, it should give an immediate visual feedback that the connection succeeded.
<Cimi> dandrader, that probably would be solved if we did have a panel
<Cimi> dandrader, where we show the indicator with the correct connection
<Cimi> dandrader, I agree though that the feedback is almost absent
<Cimi> dandrader, only thing we do is setting label to "continue"
<dandrader> Cimi, is "Ubuntu UX" the correct project to add to this bug?
<Cimi> dandrader, yes
<dandrader> Cimi, ok, done
#ubuntu-unity 2015-03-03
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: Saviq: should the unity-scope-tool package depend on pkg-config and libunity-scopes-dev ?
<tsdgeos> tools/registry-tracker.cpp is invoking pkg-config
<Saviq> tsdgeos, then sounds like it should
<tsdgeos> k, will prepare a MR
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but why on libunity-scopes-dev?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: because it's the thing it's pkg-config'ing
<tsdgeos>         arguments << "--variable=scopesdir";
<tsdgeos>         arguments << "libunity-scopes";
<tsdgeos>         pkg_config.start("pkg-config", arguments);
<pstolowski> otp
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ugh, shouldn't it be doing that build time?
<tsdgeos> don't know :D
<Mirv> Qt 5.4.1 breaking stuff!!11 ...not really, seems pretty smooth, but qtmir test is broken probably because a dummy qtsensors plugin went away bug #1427529
<ubot5> bug 1427529 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "qtmir fails a test against Qt 5.4.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1427529
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks
<Mirv> tsdgeos: if you want to give a whirl, the PPA is now usable on phone
<Mirv> Saviq: I've assumed you're in some sort of deadline limbo lately, but I guess now actually you can be reached possibly again :)
<Saviq> Mirv, oh? nah, I was just in CPT the week before last
<Mirv> Saviq: ok, good that you're available for my eternal Qt pings too!
<Saviq> :)
<Saviq> brb
<Mirv> 5.4.1 should be smooth, of course, but you never know if we adjusted to some .0 bug already too hard.
<Saviq> seb128, hey, have you tried running the unity8 session recently? it started locking up before I can log in here :/
<Saviq> @unity ↑
 * Saviq grabs dbg symbols
<seb128> Saviq, hey
<seb128> Saviq, likely https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1422835
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1422835 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Unity8 stucks in icon loading code" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<Saviq> hmm right
<tsdgeos> didn't that land?
<seb128> Saviq, there is an uitk fix in staging for 10 days, but uitk landings... no comment...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it got committed to staging, not released
<seb128> tsdgeos, no, there has been no uitk landing since mid-feb
<tsdgeos> Saviq: show the backtrace, that one is very disctintive
<Saviq> tsdgeos, comin' right up
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10513059/
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> doens't look like it i'd say
<Saviq> yeah
 * Saviq gets more symbols
<tsdgeos> Saviq: are we blocked on pam?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah, there's a branch from mterry that might be helping there
<Saviq> although that was a crash
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/cancel-pam-harder/+merge/251174
 * Saviq tries anyway
<tsdgeos> don't know saw two threads in pam-like waits
<Saviq> yeah
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, +1 for adding these dependencies to unity-scope-tool; i can't find good explanation for the pkg-config invocation there, could very well be determined at build-time; perhaps mhr3 had a reason to do it that way back then
<tsdgeos> Saviq: pstolowski: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/scope-tool-dependencies/+merge/251573
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, looks good; is # comment allowed in debian/control?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: yep, there's others and it did build :D
<pstolowski> cool :)
<tsdgeos> greyback: did we release the fix for the startTimer in another thread thing?
<tsdgeos> i think we did
<tsdgeos> i'm getting some others when launching apps
<greyback> tsdgeos: yep we did
<tsdgeos> but on the app process not in unity8
<tsdgeos> so may be different issue
<greyback> yeah
<greyback> I guess it wasn't just qtmir that was making that mistake
<Saviq> dandrader, hey, here's the mirevent 2.0 silo http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=landing-006
<Saviq> dandrader, I had some doubts about package dependencies there, added comments to the relevant MPs
<Saviq> /food
<dandrader> Saviq, ok
<dandrader> Saviq, I saw your comments yesterday. racarr solved them. Unless you made new ones today
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: can you review/top-approve https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/thumbnailer/fix_dbus_blocking/+merge/251065 ?
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: it seems like a bunch of different people are trying to fix the same bug here
<tsdgeos> well the bug is assigned to me :D
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: who else do you know is trying to fix it?
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: could you liaise with michi about this? he's not the owner of thumbnailer
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: afaik kaleo is doing something funky with some new image provider codepath
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: s/not/now ?
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: oh yeah Kaleo patch is crazy :)
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: correct :)
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: also michi wants to fix this at a lower level inside the thumbnailer service
<tsdgeos> and at the "wrong" level too imho, https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/107427/ is a better fix
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: he can't fix that at the lower level
<tsdgeos> at least not this bug
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: I guess I'm just saying, I think we should talk to everyone involved
<tsdgeos> i mean this bug is the provider is broken
<pete-woods> so we get the right solution, which could well be yours
<tsdgeos> so it blocks the main ui
<tsdgeos> you can make it faster and what not
<tsdgeos> but still should not block the main ui
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: I'm not saying you're wrong. I just want only one person to fix this thing
<pete-woods> instead of 3 competing and probably interfering patches
<tsdgeos> sure
<pete-woods> your fix is appealing to me, because I actually understand the code :)
<tsdgeos> i added michi to https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/thumbnailer/fix_dbus_blocking/+merge/251065
<pete-woods> thanks!
<pete-woods> if this is all that is required to fix the overall issue, that will save michi from diving down a large rabbit hole
<tsdgeos> this fixes "a lot"
<tsdgeos> of course doesn't fix the a slow thiumbnail "blocking" a quick one from appearing
<tsdgeos> since there's still only one thread for thumbnails
<tsdgeos> that'd be either Kaleo's or my patch
<tsdgeos> but it's not "the bug" itself
<pete-woods> right, so you don't paralellise, but at least you don't block
<tsdgeos> it's just a way to make it better
<pete-woods> I think it's really worth you having a conversation with michi to explain what exactly the main issue is, the details of how image providers work, etc. otherwise I worry he may do a load of complicated work with possibly little benefit
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: do you think it's best if i mail him? not sure if he'll read the MR mail
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: definitely
<tsdgeos> and we hardly co-indicide in time, no?
<pete-woods> probably the same as me
<pete-woods> he's there in the mornings
<pete-woods> but sure, it's hard
<pete-woods> just you know like a million times more than me about the image provider stuff
<pete-woods> I can only speculate, rather then know for certain
<pete-woods> I think he's planning a super parallelised vision of the thumbnailer
<tsdgeos> sure, i'll mail him
<pete-woods> and I want to make sure it will expose an API that is actually usable by the QML image provider engine
<pete-woods> and also that he doesn't waste 2 weeks of effort
<Mirv> tsdgeos: Saviq: any possibility of looking at Qt 5.4.1? keyboard seems broken, maliit-framework crashing. any problem like this without a good explanation makes it a bit more unlikely to get 5.4.1 in with the schedule tight..
<Mirv> crashes at QV4::ExecutionContext::setProperty()
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: sent, hope i was clear enough :D
<tsdgeos> Mirv: which silo is it on?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: 012
<Mirv> (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/QtTesting)
<tsdgeos> i'll try to have a quick look after lunc
<tsdgeos> h
<dandrader> Saviq, installed silo 006 on my N4 and all seems fine to me
<Saviq> dandrader, kk
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: thanks for that! :)
<tsdgeos> Mirv: the internal structures of qtdeclarative have changed in 5.4.1 vs 5.4.0, have we rebuilt everything that needs qtdeclarative5-private-dev to build?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: we should have, since everything that uses qtdeclarative5-private-dev, meaning a symbol from there marked so in the .symbols file, should depend on qtdeclarative-abi-5-4-0. so, maliit-framework is one of them and was rebuilt.
<Mirv> but with current knowledge that includes, in addition to Qt packages itself, only ciborium gsettings-qt maliit-framework qtmir qtubuntu ubuntu-ui-toolkit unity8
<Mirv> I've tested browser, video and music playback, everything so far otherwise seems correct but the keyboard
<tsdgeos> the crash is weird
<tsdgeos> Mirv: how pressing is this?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: not pressing if you don't want 5.4.1 to vivid-rtm. in that case I'd land it only after the branching has happened. I just thought https://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qtbase/source/69196b38c481610ef30bfe8ce8e7ba6826729ab8:dist/changes-5.4.1 sounds pretty good.
<Mirv> tsdgeos: but also not pressing in the sense I'm gone Thu - Tue, ie back next Wed to see if 5.4.1 finalization can happen
<Mirv> but if wanted to vivid-rtm it'd need to be non-regressions of course and also the fixed regressions should be understood that they are not a cause of any risky changes in 5.4.1
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ok
<Mirv> tsdgeos: filed bug #1427710 - and noted 5.4.0 -> 5.4.1 recompiles slight less than 5.3.2 -> 5.4.0. however, there are recompiles available in a separate PPA if paranoid, and I just upgraded eg ubuntu-keyboard without help
<ubot5> bug 1427710 in maliit-framework (Ubuntu) "A maliit-framework segfault with Qt 5.4.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1427710
<om26er> tsdgeos, Hi!
<om26er> tsdgeos, can you tell how can i verify the fix for bug 1410131 ?
<ubot5> bug 1410131 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Visibility ranges/buffer are not set correctly for the visible scope" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1410131
<tsdgeos> om26er: i'm going to go with you can't :/
<tsdgeos> not without editing the code
<tsdgeos> to ouput some debug
<om26er> tsdgeos, hm, need moar unit tests :)
<om26er> tsdgeos, does it affect the phone or is it desktop specific ?
<tsdgeos> om26er: it does totally affect the phone
<tsdgeos> om26er: and yes, more unit tests there won't hurt
<om26er> tsdgeos, I have to verify the fix before landing, I am willing to edit some files if needed
<om26er> as long as its qml only (no compilation ;)
<tsdgeos> om26er: is this a task you need to do now? and how much qml do you know? i can give you the point were adding some code needs to be added, if you can carry on from there nice, if i need to give you the whole of qml code to add, i'm a bit blocked somehwere else atm
<Saviq> tsdgeos, this is QA validation of landings (as we have for RTM), enabled for vivid starting yesterday
<tsdgeos> right, just don't land that one :D
<tsdgeos> i honestly think it's still a bit risky and probably don't want to delay other landings because of this
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, I already tested it, would have to rebuild and retest ;P
<Saviq> om26er, ultimately the validation is that you can't see the difference...
<Saviq> you could compare that mem usage is lower, right tsdgeos?
<Saviq> but it's not by a whole lot
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes mem should be a bit smaller
<tsdgeos> for very long scopes
<om26er> Saviq, tsdgeos ok hope it doesn't introduce regressions.
<om26er> (and sorry for late response, the top indicator never blinked)
<tsdgeos> for a definition of regression it will introduce regressions, it changes the caching behaviour, so we have much less stuff on memory now
<tsdgeos> so it is possible that on fast flicks of long scopes the icons will have to be reloaded
<tsdgeos> if that's a regression of not
<tsdgeos> it's up to the definiion of a regression
<om26er> we can call that a "trade-off"
<tsdgeos> yep, and as Saviq now (and me tested back then when i made this)
<tsdgeos> you should not even see it
<om26er> tsdgeos, so need to confirm, are the qtmir changes in the silo only for desktop ?
<tsdgeos> om26er: do not know
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑↑
<Saviq> om26er, qtmir isn't in the silo any more
<Saviq> or well... *should* not be
<Saviq> om26er, sorry, /me removes, but there is nothing in there affecting your testing
<Cimi> do we need to protect from division by zero in qml properties?
<dandrader> greyback, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtubuntu/shellRotation/+merge/242215 is still on "needs fixing" from your side
#ubuntu-unity 2015-03-04
<sil2100> Saviq: hey! Did you guys see the unity8 AP test failures on the vivid dashboard?
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, we're having trouble reproducing locally unfortunately :/
<Saviq> every time I release, I run the whole suite and get 100% pass (with maybe one flaky)
<sil2100> Saviq: ouch... from the recent discussions I had with CI, smoketesting shouldn't be doing anything specific during image testing
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> I think the only difference is in the unlock script
<sil2100> Maybe that's the cause?
<Saviq> unlikely
<Saviq> we'd need a video of the phone as it's running the tests
<sil2100> I wonder if something like that can be arranged
<dandrader> Saviq, I had to manually add Jenkins to https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/shellRotation/+merge/248400. Will that work?
<dandrader> I wonder why Jenkins wasn't there in the first place
<Saviq> dandrader, huh, good question, I'm not totally sure how the MP scrubber works, but I'd say it probably won't change anything, let me see the job list
<kgunn_> Saviq: so i was playing around with cross building, and wanted to add a ppa to a chroot
<kgunn_> was reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild#Temporarily_adding_PPAs
<kgunn_> why does it say "add the ppa but don't update" ?
<kgunn_> seems odd
<kgunn_> ....i've been tinkering and have noticed, apt-get update and upgrade don't seem to behave the same way
<kgunn_> as my regular machien
<anpok> i guess because it updates on every build run
<anpok> and hm that way you reduce the impact on the source chroot
<kgunn_> anpok: so i have to re-run mk-sbuild ?...if so, what's the point of sbuild-update and such ?
<anpok> kgunn_: hm you dont have to rerun mk-sbuild .. i mean the instruction tells to add the ppa to the source chroot.. which should usually only contains the build essentials.. and you want to stay clean
<anpok> +it
<anpok> as far as i understood the build happens in an overlay .. that usually runs apt update
<anpok> so there the ppa will affect the build process
<Saviq> kgunn_, what anpok said, unless you want the PPA to be added permanently, don't update the *source* chroot - it will still update every time you build
<Saviq> kgunn_, this way you can just remove the .list file and have the chroot pristine
<kgunn_> Saviq: so say i don't mind, and i went into the chroot and did update/upgrade...i would expect to see it pull packages...but it didn't
<kgunn_> i'm just wondering...maybe i don't understand
<Saviq> kgunn_, no, that should work just fine
<Saviq> kgunn_, apt-cache policy $a_package
<kgunn_> Saviq: right...i do that, and it shows the ppa i added as a candidate...but it doesn't come up as installed
<kgunn_> do i have to install manually ?
<Saviq> kgunn_, is any other installed?
 * kgunn_ checks
<Saviq> kgunn_, build chroots are generally very small
<Saviq> kgunn_, meaning you only have the base system, and any dependencies are installed on demand
<kgunn_> Saviq: right...so apt maybe doesn't behave the same way
<kgunn_> i was gonna build macslows branch
<Saviq> kgunn_, why do you say it doesn't behave the same way?
<kgunn_> just installed silo 0 ppa first...
<Saviq> kgunn_, "installing" a ppa
<kgunn_> Saviq: meaning, i thot after upgrade apt-cache policy would show those packages from that ppa as installed
<Saviq> kgunn_, is nothing more than upgrading your packages from a ppa, not installing all the ones available in the ppa
<kgunn_> got it
<kgunn_> so if it wasn't installed prior
<kgunn_> then it still won't be
<Saviq> yup, nothing will change
<Saviq> but
<kgunn_> i get it now
<Saviq> when you build, that's when it's gonna get pulled in
<kgunn_> got it
<Saviq> as a build dependency
<kgunn_> like magic ?
<kgunn_> :)
<Saviq> kgunn_, well, debian/control does that for you
<kgunn_> i got it...right
<kgunn_> this is the cmake part where it goes and looks for pkgs
<kgunn_> and then installs
<kgunn_> starting to make sense
<Saviq> not cmake
<Saviq> kgunn_, sbuild just picks debian/control and installs everything declared in build-depends there
<Saviq> kgunn_, cmake can only verify that something is available, can't install anything
<kgunn_> got it
<kgunn_> so they work in coordination
<Saviq> which is why we get this unfortunate duplication of deps between cmake and debian/control
<kgunn_> ok...so i'm just gonna try some building now and watch the magic
<Saviq> but that's because other people don't necessarily use dpkg
<Saviq> so they just want the source and will install the dependencies by whatever means they want to
<kgunn_> right, but we should all be uniform in this respect
<kgunn_> w/in canonical projs
<kgunn_> (in theory i suppose :)
<Saviq> oh yeah, by "other people" I mean people that don't use a debian-derived distro
<kgunn_> Saviq: so do you mount your home dir to work out of ? like build existing bzr branches you want to cross build ?
<kgunn_> i did that...just curious is that's common
<Saviq> kgunn_, I have my home mounted in the chroot, yes, that's the easiest, really, as you don't need a separate space to share between chroot and host
<Saviq> kgunn_, but, if you use sbuild, it doesn't matter, as sbuild does all the things it needs to put the source and output in the right places
<kgunn_> mmm
<Saviq> kgunn_, it only really matters if you open the chroot manually (via schroot) and muck around in there
<kgunn_> is it just personal pref ?
<kgunn_> for some reason working in chroot makes me feel better
<Saviq> kgunn_, it does mean you have to do manual steps
<Saviq> kgunn_, when with sbuild you just call it in a source tree and go have a tea
<Saviq> kgunn_, like just going at it manually you have to install deps manually (sure, via apt build-dep, but still it's you that has to call it)
<Saviq> kgunn_, caveat: sbuild doesn't deal well with the :native bit in our debian/control, need to get rid of that if you want to use it
 * Saviq files a bug
<kgunn_> i'm reading...
<kgunn_> Saviq: so i just sbuild -s <dir of source>
<Saviq> kgunn_, not -s
<Saviq> kgunn_, -s would build you just a source package (so tarball + some dpkg bits)
<Saviq> kgunn_, to cross-build, you go `sbuild --host=armhf -c name-of-chroot`
<kgunn_> Saviq: sorry, i'm dense....how does it know what you want built? if you have a local source, e.g. from some branch-yet-to-be-proposed
<kgunn_> like where do you tell it "i want you to use this source"
<kgunn_> ah...nvmd...i found it i think
<kgunn_> i skipped over that part on the wiki
<Saviq> kgunn_, you can pass the source folder, or a .dsc file (that you can build with `bzr bd -S` from the branch)
<Saviq> kgunn_, or you can even go `bzr bd -S --builder='sbuild -c chroot-name --host=armhf'`
<kgunn_> yep i see it now under the heading "using the schroot"
<Saviq> kgunn_, the last one has the disadvantage of locking the bzr branch for the duration of the build
<kgunn_> Saviq: do i have to dch -i & update-maintainer to make it happy?
<kgunn_> would think i could skip...but i'm usually wrong :)
<kgunn_> :) ....going for tea
<Saviq> kgunn_, you can skip, you'll have to install the .debs explicitly anyway
<Saviq> kgunn_, -i only helps when you put them in an archive somewhere
<Saviq> kgunn_, update-maintainer, never had to do that myself
<kgunn_> right...it was just instructions, figured it was to prevent direct uploads w/o traceability
<kgunn_> but then again deb is too smart sometimes...didn't know if it would gripe
<Saviq> kgunn_, if you want to upload to the archive, then yeah, that's when stuff are more tricky, you need to sign the source package with gpg key that's accepted by the archive, other than that you can do what you want
<kgunn_> Saviq: just interesting...left for a tea (aka exercise) too quick, failed with dep isssue
<kgunn_>  sbuild-build-depends-core-dummy : Depends: crossbuild-essential-armhf but it is not going to be installed
<kgunn_> i'll install manually...but wouldn't have expected this to fail
#ubuntu-unity 2015-03-05
<kgunn_> so...blew away and started over, and just gonna build trunk first
<kgunn_> that was it...it's building happily now
<kgunn_> so suspect somethin' change in unity8's deb files
<Saviq> greyback, I think I'll wait for the wakelock branch in this silo (I expect that's why you were asking - to land that one?)
<Saviq> sry for jumping channels
<greyback> Saviq: not necessarily. Depends on how the review goes
<greyback> I was more thinking of port-to-mirclient :)
<Saviq> greyback, kk
<tsdgeos> elopio: ping
<tsdgeos> charles: ping
<dandrader> mzanetti, hey
<mzanetti> dandrader, hi
<dandrader> mzanetti, do you know if there's a way to map qml units to cm?
<dandrader> mzanetti, because grid unit is not really a physical unit
<mzanetti> I don't think there is...
<mzanetti> or well..
<mzanetti> you'd need to get to the screens ppi
<mzanetti> and then you can calculate it
<mzanetti> but I wonder if you really want that
<dandrader> mzanetti, ah, so we have that info
<dandrader> mzanetti, I do
<dandrader> mzanetti, for EdgeDragArea parameters
<dandrader> mzanetti, fingers always have the same physical size :)
<mzanetti> not sure if I agree there :D
<mzanetti> but ok...
<mzanetti> could indeed make sense for edges
<mzanetti> dandrader, actually, once the devicePixelRatio stuff lands, I guess pixel values are somewhat static...
<mzanetti> maybe not
<mzanetti> QScreen might have the real physical screen ppi
 * dandrader checks
<dandrader> Screen.devicePixelRatio "The ratio between physical pixels and device-independent pixels for the screen."
<dandrader> so that's Qt's own unit abstraction
<dandrader> but Screen.pixelDensity seems to be what I need. "The number of physical pixels per millimeter."
<dandrader> I wonder where does Qt get this info from....
<dandrader> Saviq,  mzanetti, does the copyright year start from the day I started writing the file or only from the day that file lands in trunk?
<mzanetti> dandrader, you always make me update them to the day the review happens
<mzanetti> so...
<dandrader> mzanetti, question is, should it be 2014-2015 or 2015? :)
<mzanetti> dandrader, I'd go for 2014-2015
<dandrader> mzanetti, that branch is older than my dog :)
 * Saviq thinks we shouldn't even put the year there, bzr history FTW :P
<mzanetti> but it's tested very well already
<mzanetti> dandrader, I'm not through with the review yet, but looks like I won't have too much to complain
<dandrader> Saviq, I have this opinion regarding those "Authored by:"/"Authors" header fields
<mzanetti> dandrader, yeah, we're dropping them
<Saviq> dandrader, well, yeah, same goes for the year, really, but I'm not sure we can drop them
<Saviq> greyback, huh, "--   package 'libqtdbustest-1' not found"?
<greyback> Saviq: eh??
<Saviq> greyback, that's qtmir-gles
<Saviq> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/199439041/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.qtmir-gles_0.4.4%2B15.04.20150305-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Saviq> FTBFS
<greyback> Saviq: ah, need to add the qdbustest & qdbusmock to the gles dependencies
<greyback> I forgot that
<Saviq> greyback, ah, /me didn't look
<Saviq> greyback, please describe the new deps in commit msg
<greyback> Saviq: done
<Saviq> greyback, thanks
<Saviq> greyback_, to be or not to be?
<greyback_> that is the question
<greyback_> Saviq: and the question is?
<Saviq> greyback_, I changed to "...not released", just after you changed to "not be released"
<Saviq> greyback_, but you might not have seen my change probably
<Saviq> hmm
<Saviq> might have *not* seen
<greyback_> I didn't
<greyback_> hands off my commit messages!
<mterry> tsdgeos, regarding https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/cancel-pam-harder/+merge/251174 ...  Does it never finish for you locally?  (I see it finish for me...)
<elopio> tsdgeos: pong.
<tsdgeos> mterry: don't know i was just pasting CI :D
<tsdgeos> mterry: i can try
<Saviq> mterry, I did see that test failing in sbuild for me
<tsdgeos> elopio: about https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/unity8/lp-1410915-re-enable-rotation-lock-test/+merge/251389 ? Do you awnt to do some extra check yourself? it looks good to me (minus the extra tags that crept in from somewhere) so i was wondering if i could top approve once the tags were fixed or you want to review too
 * Saviq tries again
<mterry> Saviq, humph
<Saviq> mterry, although not in the same way
<elopio> tsdgeos: looks good to me. I'll leave my approval there.
<Saviq> mterry, and maybe not that same test actually ;)
<tsdgeos> elopio: oki :)
<mterry> Saviq, haha
<elopio> tsdgeos: (or somebody else): can review this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/unity8/nopy2/+merge/250659
<om26er> mterry, Hey I have a situation with the wizard right now
<mterry> om26er, do tell
<tsdgeos> elopio: that one is weird seems you or (who created it) requested the review of "Ubuntu Unity PS integration team" so it doesn't show in the list of "things to review" to me but in "things somebody else has to review"
<om26er> mterry, it keeps coming back even after I finish it
<tsdgeos> elopio: i can still add myself if you're not very attached to someone from  "Ubuntu Unity PS integration team" reviewing it
<mterry> om26er, whoa that's new to me
<om26er> mterry, on the last step "swipe from the bottom" dash becomes non responsive. In that situation if I pull out the launcher, wizard starts again
<om26er> mterry, need a video ?
<mterry> om26er, might help yeah.  This is on latest vivid-proposed?
<elopio> tsdgeos: on the checklist it says that if I changed debian packaging, I should ask a review from ubuntu-unity.
<om26er> mterry, very latest
<tsdgeos> elopio: ok, can be, i never unrestood that checklist line much :D
 * tsdgeos hides
<mterry> om26er, ok, flashing 123, will try to reproduce
<elopio> tsdgeos: don't run, your review would be useful anyway :)
<tsdgeos> elopio: sure, i just added myself
<tsdgeos> will do later today/tomorrow
<elopio> thanks.
<Saviq> om26er, is that *wizard* or the edge demo?
<tsdgeos> mterry: works here, i guess some dependency is missing? or maybe needs to be moved to a test that uses xvfb?
<om26er> Saviq, edge demo, sorry
<mterry> tsdgeos, I'll try running in a chroot
<mterry> tsdgeos, thanks for trying
<tsdgeos> mterry: that's easy :D
<om26er> mterry, its the edge demo that have the issue, wrong use of the work "wizard"
<om26er> *word
<mterry> om26er, gotcha
<om26er> Who works on that ?
<mterry> om26er, I figured once you said swipe-from-bottom-edge
<mterry> om26er, also me!
<om26er> mterry, check your email for video
<mterry> om26er, sweet
<Saviq> mterry, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/cancel-pam-harder/+merge/251174/comments/625387
<Saviq> ah, but GreeterPamTestExec never exited either
<Saviq> and is spinning
<mterry> Saviq, huh.  And that wizardsystemtest is new to this branch?  (though maybe caused by the pam test
<mterry> I mean, the failure is new
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, trunk passes fine (/me verifies)
<bregma> after a recent upgrade one of my test machines now hangs at the Unity8 greeter screen, spamming the log with "file:///usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Icon10.qml:37:5: QML QQuickImage: Failed to get image from provider: image://theme/battery-full-charged-symbolic" ... can anyone suggest where to start debugging this?
<mterry> Saviq, ok good to know
<bregma> I suspect either a broken package from a PPA somewhere, but which one?  There are seemingly infinitely many to choose from.....
<mterry> om26er, wow that video is messed up (well, the bug is)
<ChrisTownsend> bregma: seb128 has seen that issue
<ChrisTownsend> bregma: Not sure if/how he resolved it.
<bregma> I have another up-to-date vivid desktop that does not show the problem, which is why I suspect an out-of-date package from a PPA
<seb128> bregma, ChrisTownsend, it's fixing in the uitk staging
<seb128> fixed
<bregma> seb128, is that in a silo?
<seb128> bregma, ChrisTownsend, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1422835
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1422835 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Unity8 stucks in icon loading code" [Undecided,Fix committed]
 * bregma plans to demo to a usergroup later today
<seb128> bregma, silo 003
<bregma> seb128, thanks
<seb128> yw
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Cool, thanks
<mterry> om26er, can't reproduce on krillin either.  :(
<mterry> om26er, maybe file a bug for tracking purposes?
<mterry> om26er, and a rally point for anyone else that can reproduce
<om26er> mterry, i'll do that. Will try to keep an eye on that area
<dandrader> Saviq, are you planning on landing silo 006 soon?
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, just loaded it on my phone for testing now
<greyback_> Saviq: tsdgeos: found another bug while testing https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtmir/fix-lifecycle-exempt-keeps-wakelock/+merge/250459
<greyback_> Iǘe a patch, but want to write test for it, which will take me about an hour
<tsdgeos> damn :/ sorry i didn't find it
<tsdgeos> greyback_: what's it?
<Saviq> :/
<greyback_> tsdgeos: possible to call acquire(), release(), acquire() in quick succession, and only after do 2 cookies get sent from dbus
<greyback_> so we hit the "this shouldn't happen" line :)
<tsdgeos> ah, so what were talking before
<greyback_> pretty much yeah
<greyback_> I had thought I had a test which would expose it, but mocked dbus is too fast to repro it
<MacSlow> Cimi, mzanetti, tsdgeos: are there any color-interpolation methods in qml? I've only found the usual Qt.rgba()/.tint()/.darker() etc
<Cimi> MacSlow, what you want to achieve?
<MacSlow> Cimi, I've two colors I want to be able to interpolate between using a normalized factor (0.0 .. 1.0)
<Cimi> MacSlow, interpolate you mean mix them?
<MacSlow> Cimi, yes
<MacSlow> Cimi, I think I can abuse Qt.tint() and some alpha-tricks... but I was just wondering if there's something dedicated
<Cimi> MacSlow, get the r g b
<Cimi> MacSlow, then do newColor.r = color1.r*(1-mixFactor)+color2.r*mixFactor
<Cimi> so for g and b
<MacSlow> Cimi, ok I'll see which of the two approches gives the better result
<Cimi> MacSlow, to convert to rgb
<Cimi> MacSlow, var rgbColor = Qt.lighter(color, 1.0);
<Cimi> so if you have color1, color2 and want mixedColor
<Cimi> convert all of them to rgb and try  mixedColorRgb.r = color1Rgb.r*(1-mixFactor)+color2Rgb.r*mixFactor
<tsdgeos> greyback_: Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtmir/load_generic_sensors_test_5_4_1/+merge/251970 ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm, maybe only set if not set already? if someone tried to override?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's for the test, who would override it?
<tsdgeos> but sure, it's easy
<tsdgeos> done
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i mean the other solution is providing our own dummy qorientationsensor
<tsdgeos> that i think it's a bit of an overkill if we can just trick it to give us one
<tsdgeos> since we're just testing it gets enabled/disabled
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, sure
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I expect that was what was happening before anyway?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there was a dummier dummier package that is now not there
<Saviq> kk
<MacSlow> Trevinho, andyrock: hm... still the same issue
<MacSlow> Trevinho, andyrock: QtCreator still fails to refresh its window-contents... tab-switching is still sluggish...
<MacSlow> Trevinho, andyrock: interesting though kdenlive has no problems reacting to input and does correctly update window-contents
<andyrock> MacSlow, you downgraded compiz-plugins too?
<MacSlow> andyrock, yes
<andyrock> MacSlow, whic version do you have?
<andyrock> *which
<MacSlow> andyrock, did "sudo stop lightdm ; sudo start lightdm" and logged in again
<MacSlow> 1:0.9.12.1+15.04.20150227-0ubuntu1 atm
<MacSlow> andyrock, I've only one older version still
<andyrock> MacSlow, it's worth trying the older too if you got time
<andyrock> let'me check
<andyrock> MacSlow, what nvidia card do you have?
<andyrock> MacSlow, any of these? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10541410/
<MacSlow> andyrock, in this machine it's the GTX 780 Ti using the 340.76 driver
<MacSlow> nope
<andyrock> mmm that's weird
<andyrock> basically it's not something we changed in compiz that triggered your issue
<MacSlow> andyrock, I'll call it a day for now... I'll try my other nvidia-machine tomorrow
<MacSlow> andyrock, Trevinho: thanks so far
#ubuntu-unity 2015-03-06
<dandrader> greyback, mir currently doesn't provide the display's physical size (although it has API for that). Do you mind if I made qtmir fallback to querying ro.sf.lcd_density android property (in case the mir property is empty, as it is now)?
<greyback> dandrader: why do we need it?
<dandrader> greyback, I would like EdgeDragArea's properties to be based on physical sizes instead of grid units
<greyback> I'd rather Mir fixes the API. We shouldn't have to work around Mir faults
<dandrader> greyback, sure, they will fix it. but might take some time. I don't want to be blocked by that
<greyback> but for middle-ground, make it a giant REMOVEME
<Saviq> dandrader, /me not sure we want to make edge areas oblivious of GRID_UNIT_PX
<dandrader> Saviq, why? a user's finger lives in the physical world
<Saviq> as the idea behind switching e.g. a big phone from 50 to 40 GU wide is to make touch targets bigger, too
<Saviq> and how is the edge touch target different... especially if these days we have them smart about non-edge-swipes
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, but the user's finger might just be bigger/older/less dexterous
<Saviq> I do think we might actually need a per-device factor, to potentially cater for worse touch hw
<dandrader> Saviq, but does that make the finger grid unit based?
<Saviq> dandrader, it does make it the user's decision on what size the grid is
<dandrader> Saviq, making it based on physical units doesn't mean it's worse for bigger/older/less dexterous fingers. I don't see the relationship
<Saviq> dandrader, you sure?
<Saviq> dandrader, don't get me wrong, I don't have data on this or anything
<Saviq> dandrader, I'm just raising a concern
<Saviq> dandrader, already on arale it's tricky to drag from the edge because they're "sharp"
<Saviq> so if we make the edge area smaller because it's more dense, it might get even trickier
<dandrader> Saviq, physical units means mm, not pixels!
<Saviq> dandrader, I know, but we're not doing anything in the phone in mm
<Saviq> dandrader, that's why we have the grid, some people like their mm bigger than others ;)
<Saviq> that's our way of dealing with dpi difference
<dandrader> Saviq, a gesture is not a graphical UI item, it's an action that happens in the physical world. you edge-swipe the same way regardless of the screen dpi or how big the ui elements are
<Saviq> dandrader, well that's the thing I'm not so sure of, but ok :)
<dandrader> Saviq, edge-swipe properies have to be made so that false-negatives don't happen anyway, as they're very frustrating
<dandrader> Saviq, do you want to make grid units also scale timers? like make animations slower? :-)
<dandrader> Saviq, as the big old finger is also slower
<Saviq> dandrader, that's reaching, isn't it ;)
<Saviq> dandrader, I'm just saying that if you increase touch targets (i.e. item sizes) everywhere in the UI by switching to the "zoomed" mode or whatever we call it
<Saviq> that might be an indication that we should make the edge swipes somewhat more forgiving, too
<Saviq> dunno, not really sure it's us who should have the discussion anyway (without some user testing data)
<dandrader> Saviq, how's landing-006 looking so far?
<Saviq> dandrader, just flashed again after the tweaks from Gerry and Robert
<Saviq> elopio, hey, on cleaning up py2, you might also have a look at libautopilot-qt, it pulls qt4 onto the phone whenever I install unity8-autopilot... and IIUC there's a dep loop between libautopilot-qt and autopilot-qt{4,5}
<elopio> Saviq: can you please report a bug? I will tell jfunk to put it close to the top, as this unneeded deps makes running tests in read-only harder than it should be.
<Saviq> elopio, sure, doing
<Saviq> elopio, hmm actually it seems like it might be our issue after all, we should depend autopilot-qt5 instead
<Saviq> elopio, could you include that change in your branch?
<elopio> Saviq: instead of libautopilot-qt?
<Saviq> elopio, yeah, libautopilot-qt says "This is a compatibility package depending on both the Qt4 and Qt5 drivers."
<Saviq> and then autopilot-qt5 says "Replaces: libautopilot-qt (<< 1.4+14.10.20140724.1-0ubuntu2)"
<elopio> Saviq: ok, but autopilot-qt5 doesn't install qttestability-autopilot
<Saviq> elopio, then you might need to add that (even if it's weird that it doesn't...)
<elopio> Saviq: yes. I don't fully understand this, I'd prefer to do it in a different branch.
<Saviq> ah right, qttestability-autopilot needs either of autopilot-qt{4,5}
<elopio> I'll give it a try.
<Saviq> elopio, it's fine, there's no way to determine which of autopilot-qt{4,5} it needs
<Saviq> elopio, so you need to add both autopilot-qt5 and qttestability-autopilot
<elopio> Saviq: yes, but I'll make a new branch, if you don't mind.
<Saviq> elopio, your call
<Saviq> elopio, I can take care of that then
<Saviq> elopio, thought it'd make sense in the same branch, but if you think not, I'll do
<elopio> Saviq: don't worry, I'm have the changes and I'll push.
<Saviq> k
<Saviq> we'll know soon enough
<elopio> Saviq: the toolkit depends on libautopilot-qt, so we'll need to change it there too to be useful. I'll file bugs about that.
<Saviq> elopio, sure, same as with py2 ;)
<Saviq> elopio, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10550731/
<elopio> oh shit :)
<Saviq> so yeah, I think we didn't get the memo to transition from libautopilot-qt
<elopio> we can't make autopilot-qt5 depend on qttestability-autopilot, because there would be a loop in there.
<elopio> maybe a libautopilot-qt5 makes sense.
<elopio> I'll talk to veebers on monday. He should know.
<dandrader> mzanetti, are you still reviewing the shellRotation branch?
<mzanetti> dandrader, not right now... but given we can't go into vivid with that it's not totally high priority atm is it?
<mzanetti> dandrader, I'll continue next week for sure. but feel like having to fix that darn dpr thing
<dandrader> mzanetti, we can't land right now becuse it needs the autopilot test paulliu
<mzanetti> dandrader, ack. so yes, I'll continue reviewing, but it's not on the top of my priority list atm
<dandrader> mzanetti, as for landing in vivid, as far as I understood with would just merge it to trunk and create a separate branch from which we would cherry pick changes for vivid
<dandrader> Saviq, right? ^
<mzanetti> yeah... that sounds about right
<dandrader> mzanetti, sure
<Saviq> dandrader, we'd like to do that, yes, but we don't have buy-in from foundations yet
<dandrader> Saviq, or we could do the other way round: have a branch like lp:unity8/devel and cherry pick non-feature stuff onto lp:unity8, as mir guys were doing in the past
<mzanetti> let's call it staging
<mzanetti> :D
<Saviq> dandrader, long story short, we don't want that, not without automation running on those
<Saviq> dandrader, we have a long-standing request in the CI team backlog for that, actually
<Saviq> dandrader, but ultimately, without an archive to put the built packages into, we're doomed, 'cause as soon as you change something in unity-api, for example, you can't build against vivid
<Saviq> so we need a target for the releases, which we'd like to be a PPA on top of vivid
#ubuntu-unity 2015-03-08
<Redoubt> Hey all. Which version of Ubuntu should I be using to build trunk unity 8? The docs I've found say 14.04, but ./build.sh --setup can't find packages. 14.10 only have version 4 of unity-shell-launcher (it seems I need version 6)
<Redoubt> I suppose 15.04 is my next bet. https://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8/ could use some love
<Encrypt> Hello o/
<Encrypt> I have a quick question:
<Encrypt> Can a GMainLoop inside a thread and a "gtk thread" coexist?
<Encrypt> Because after I integrated Unity in µTox...
<Encrypt> Once I click on a gtk-related button, I have a core dumped
<Encrypt> For example, clickning on the "change avatar" icon or the "send file" icon which makes the program switch to the "gtk thread"
<Conan_Kudo> I feel somewhat crazy for bringing this up, but I'm considering attempting to package Unity for Fedora
<Conan_Kudo> knowing that there have been two failed attempts before me, I'm kind of hoping the situation that prevented it before has been fixed now
<Conan_Kudo> so the first thing I want to ask: does Unity depend on non-upstreamed patches to any system libraries or applications still?
<Conan_Kudo> iirc, back in 2010, Unity depended on patches in glib, gio, and compiz that weren't upstreamed, preventing distros that preferred not to maintain those patches in their copies of those things from packaging it successfully
<Conan_Kudo> also, I've heard that Unity 8 mandates Mir, which is, at this time, not developed enough to work properly in a desktop context
<Conan_Kudo> but at the same time, I've heard that Unity 8 uses Qt+QML
<Conan_Kudo> which, afaik, works on Wayland and X11 just fine
<Conan_Kudo> does Unity 8 explicitly require Mir, or can it function with Wayland?
<Conan_Kudo> also, I haven't been able to easily identify what components make up Unity 7 and Unity 8
#ubuntu-unity 2016-03-07
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hey
<Saviq> I know, pstolowski didn't run our autopilot tests, naughty naughty
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that's not what i wanted :D
<Saviq> ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: was wondering if in the CI results
<pstolowski> huh?
<Saviq> pstolowski, see the yellow? https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-0-autopkgtest/label=phone-armhf,release=vivid+overlay,testname=autopilot.sh/ :)
<tsdgeos> you could prepend the type of job before the SUCCESS/UNSTABLE/FAILURE
<tsdgeos> so it'd be muuuuuuuuuuuuuuch easier to parse
<Saviq> tsdgeos, type of job? you mean whether it's build or test or whatnot?
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> Compile arm:
<tsdgeos> Run qmluitests:
<tsdgeos> Run autopilot:
<tsdgeos> etc
<Saviq> tsdgeos, problem is that would mean even more text than today, since we want the links still, don't we?
<tsdgeos> sure sure, the links are needed
<Saviq> maybe we can shorten them :)
<pstolowski> is this after single-preview landed?
<Saviq> pstolowski, yeah
<pstolowski> crap
<tsdgeos> the problem is that if you see https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/pinLockHWKeyboard/+merge/287327/comments/734786
<tsdgeos> it takes time to know what's wrong (in case one of them was a failure)
<Saviq> pstolowski, we'll deal with that, nw - our fault, too, since nobody paid attention
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure, I think the real problem is the links there
<pstolowski> Saviq, why didn't it manifest itself in the silo before landing?
<Saviq> pstolowski, because those are AP tests, only run on phones
<Saviq> and no phones in the train
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if you had SUCCESS/FAILURE just under one another, you could see the diff easier
<Saviq> tsdgeos, like see an email from unity8-ci-bot in your inbox, that's much easier to parse, 'innit?
<Saviq> you go top-down, notice FAILURE or UNSTABLE and you get the link
<Saviq> tsdgeos, don't get me wrong, I know this is suboptimal
<tsdgeos> but i'd still have to parse if the SUCCESS/FAILURE is because it failed to compile or a qmluitest or autopilot
<Saviq> just have no good idea of making it better just yet
<Saviq> tsdgeos, from the link you mean?
<tsdgeos> for branches that are not mine depending what fails i care more and click the link or care less and don't :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll think what can be done
<tsdgeos> cool, thanks :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: anyone working on fixing those ap tests?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not just yet, was waiting to slap cimi on the wrist when he comes around ;)
<tsdgeos> my fault too since i top approved it
<tsdgeos> didn't really remember we had tests there
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, we'll need to bump versions in the filters stuff after recent landings, on it, will yet you know
<Saviq> yeah, well, if we had CI :P
 * Saviq has ideas about CI for MPs relying on other MPs
<Saviq> truth be told it's sounding a lot like I'm reimplementing half of the train by now...
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> greyback, w00t!
<Saviq> can't sleep, can ya? :)
<greyback> so excited to be back
<Saviq> greyback, how's your world look?
<greyback> Saviq: pretty good. Bit blurry still, bright lights at night are more intense too
<greyback> overall, worth it
<Saviq> so you feel the improvement already?
<tsdgeos> greyback: welcome back
<greyback> Saviq: well, aside from not needing glasses any more, it's not a giant improvement
<Saviq> wasn't that the whole point? :D
<greyback> the blurriness will take time to go, then I should be 20:20
<greyback> it was
<greyback> it's a load of little things, adding up, which makes it good
<greyback> tsdgeos: thanks!
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm with you that Preview::test_ComboEnsureVisible seems that something would be wrong in ListView::positionViewAtIndex, going to have a look
<Saviq> tsdgeos, tx
<ShabbyII> hi
<Saviq> well hello
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so the problem with test_ComboEnsureVisible is a race, basically the list is not "big enough" yet when we call positionViewAtIndex
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so i can fix it (or at least hasn't failed in a good while)
<tsdgeos> with a call to forceLayout(); before positionViewAtIndex and making forceLayout actually force the layout a bit more inside Qt
<Saviq> tsdgeos, oh cool, I've been using parallel to melt my CPU a bit with 10 of those tests running at the same time and it failed quite quickly
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so we should be able to see if that helps
<tsdgeos> problem is that it needs a patch to Qt :D
<tsdgeos> i am almost positive it's good
<Saviq> oh so we can forceLayout from QML?
<Saviq> while parallel -i -j10 make -C builddir testPreview -- 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0; do :; done
<tsdgeos> yes forceLayout is exported
<Saviq> add xvfb if you don't wanna see
<tsdgeos> but it doesn't *really* force a layout
<Saviq> lol
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> what it does now is
<tsdgeos> if (isComponentComplete() && d->currentChanges.hasPendingChanges())
<tsdgeos>     forceLayout();
<tsdgeos> what i changed it to is
<tsdgeos> if ((isComponentComplete() && d->currentChanges.hasPendingChanges()) || d->forceLayout)
<tsdgeos>         d->layout();
<davmor2> Saviq: surely 0 is before 1 :P
<tsdgeos> forceLayout is another internal flag that is set needing "we need to layout"
<tsdgeos> naming is awesome as you can see
<tsdgeos> going to propose this
<tsdgeos> see how lucky i am
<Saviq> davmor2, I don't like 0s
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ack
<dandrader> Saviq, "30 tag(s) updated.", looks like unity-api got contaminated by the tags virus...
<Saviq> dandrader, everything everywhere is contaminated, TBH I think we should just come to terms with the fact we're not going to get rid of those in bzr
<dandrader> Saviq, how's git integration with launchpad these days?
<Saviq> dandrader, https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git
<Saviq> dandrader, the bit that's missing for our workflow is support in the train, but that's coming not long from now, too, robru's already working on it
<cimi> pstolowski, tsdgeos new MR https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/card-social/+merge/288287
<tsdgeos> k
<cimi> tsdgeos, changed prereq
<tsdgeos> cimi: ping
<cimi> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> cimi: this ifelse looks weird http://paste.ubuntu.com/15321021/
<tsdgeos> anything i'm missing or can we convert it to a single ifelse instead of two?
<cimi> tsdgeos, you're right
<cimi> is weird indeed
<cimi> tsdgeos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15321039/ committing
<tsdgeos> tx
<cimi> tsdgeos, done
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ENOPARSE on the commit message in https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/151559/ :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you get confused because there's a d->forceLayout variable and a forceLayout function that don't do the same?
<tsdgeos> or?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, because the commit message seems to have a broken sentence in it :)
<Saviq> "when for example an item the size
<Saviq> that affects the item view content size"
<tsdgeos> oh yeah
<tsdgeos> missing verb in there
<Saviq> yup :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: does that read better?
<tsdgeos> This way callers of forceLayout get a relayout if the dimension
<tsdgeos> of a delegate that affects the itemview content size has just happened
<tsdgeos> but the itemview content size has not been updated yet.
<tsdgeos> dimension -> geometry?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, dimension/geomery...happened?
<tsdgeos> bsically i want to say height/width if list is vertical/horizontal
<Saviq> dimension's fine then
<tsdgeos> changed
<Saviq> yeah ↑
<tsdgeos> man i'm broken today
<tsdgeos> ok, let's go with that
<cimi> tsdgeos, so I review filters now?
<tsdgeos> cimi: yes
<tsdgeos> pelase
<tsdgeos> -e+e
<cimi> tsdgeos, fixed the card social test
<tsdgeos> cool, tx
<tsdgeos> cimi: will you ask patricia about the carousel?
<cimi> tsdgeos, I can now, however I dont think it makes sense to have something like a thumb up there
<tsdgeos> why not?
<cimi> too many input things in such a small space
<tsdgeos> it's as big as a regular card
<cimi> also you want to scroll, and tap to open, and tap to like?
<tsdgeos> it's basically the same as the horizontal list
<tsdgeos> and it works there ;)
<cimi> tsdgeos, otherwise I might need to implement it inside overlay, not sure I did iirc
<tsdgeos> cimi: it's not implemented no, and i see why it may be a problem, but we iether need to accept it won't work on carousels and document it or make it work
<tsdgeos> silently doign it it's not nice
<cimi> tsdgeos, fair enough
<cimi> tsdgeos, answer is no, we dont want cause it will cause issues with input
<cimi> tsdgeos, available only in grid/list
<tsdgeos> cimi: so question is, right now they would appear if you add them, do we want to filter them out? or just document somewhere that they won't work and hope people won't use them?
<cimi> tsdgeos, we can not show them from cardtool no?
<cimi> and then yes we want to document
<tsdgeos> cimi: i think that's what make more sense, even write a console.log() if that happens
<dandrader> Saviq, hey. I'm about to propose surface-based WM
<dandrader> Saviq, would you prefer it as a trio of huge MPs or a stack of smaller MPs with a slightly less huge MP on top?
<dandrader> Saviq, stack/chain
<dandrader> Saviq, s/trio of huge MPs/huge MP
<dandrader> Saviq, (keeping the subject on unity8 only, not mentioning qtmir & unity-api)
<Saviq> dandrader, stack/chain for easier review
<dandrader> Saviq, pl
<dandrader> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> pl's fine ;P
<ltinkl> dandrader, woo :) so who's gonna rebase his stuff? :p
#ubuntu-unity 2016-03-08
<tsdgeos> greyback: ping comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity8/window-width-height-changes-acted-upon-always/+merge/286665
<greyback> tsdgeos: thanks, will reply
<cimi> pstolowski, hi! can we have again a silo with the filters?
<pstolowski> cimi, we do have it. i need to rebuild due to doc updates in scopes-api, but it works anyway
<cimi> pstolowski, # ?
<pstolowski> cimi, 54
<pstolowski> cimi, i'm testing silo 71 with a test scope but don't see social actions; they are supported by grid layout right?
<cimi> pstolowski, they should
<cimi> pstolowski, I will have a look
<pstolowski> cimi, my scope is here: lp:~stolowski/+junk/scope-social_actions with click pkg included in click/
<cimi> pstolowski, I haven't tried yet, but maybe we need to define them in the template like we do for attributes
<cimi> pstolowski, query.cpp
<pstolowski> cimi, ah, you might by right, i forgot that, let me check
<pstolowski> * be
<pstolowski> cimi, that didn't help. here is a dump of a sample result if that helps: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15327498/
<pstolowski> cimi, and category renderer is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15327504/
<cimi> pstolowski, can you try with "socialActions": { "max-count": 4 } ?
<pstolowski> cimi, hmm ok
<cimi> pstolowski, or in your case 2
<pstolowski> cimi, these actions are supposed to be small buttons on top of the cards right? i don't think max-count should apply to them
<cimi> or actually one
<pstolowski> cimi, i only have 1 at a time
<cimi> we need that
<pstolowski> why?
<cimi> all cards in a category need to have the same amount of items
<cimi> and same style
<cimi> so we need to define that
<cimi> that's why we have max count
<cimi> tsdgeos, can you confirm that what I said is correct please?
<cimi> tsdgeos, "why we need max-count for socialActions"
<tsdgeos> cimi: can the social actions ever wrap in two columns?
<tsdgeos> err
<tsdgeos> two rows
<cimi> mmm not anymore I think
 * cimi checks
<cimi> tsdgeos, indeed not anymore
<cimi> tsdgeos, so we probably dont need that anymore
<tsdgeos> cimi: if they can't wrap we don't need the max-count since it's always there or not there
<pstolowski> cimi, shall i try that still?
<cimi> pstolowski, well, to see if that was the bug yes, put max-count 1
<cimi> pstolowski, but I might be able to remove that and do a different check
<pstolowski> ok
<cimi> tsdgeos, that is the code for the model in cardTool
<cimi>         onNumOfActionsChanged: {
<cimi>             model = []
<cimi>             for (var i = 0; i < numOfActions; i++) {
<cimi>                 model.push( {"id":"text"+(i+1), "icon":"image://theme/ok" } );
<cimi>             }
<cimi>         }
<cimi> ops sorry for the pasting thought were less lines
<cimi> tsdgeos, shall we assume numOfActions is always 4 ?
<tsdgeos> you don't need numOfActions anymore, no?
<tsdgeos> you just need a bool "thereIsActions"
<cimi> tsdgeos, mmm we need for the model no?
<cimi> tsdgeos, fake model no?
<cimi> cardtool mock
<tsdgeos> that's a fake model, just add one
<tsdgeos> if there is actions
<cimi> ok
<tsdgeos> cimi: pstolowski: there will still be a socialActions entry in components when there is social actions, no?
<pstolowski> cimi, i did http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15328150/ but still don't see them
<cimi> tsdgeos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15328157/
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yeah i think so, see the above pastebin; in the simple case i had just "social-actions":"social-actions"
<tsdgeos> cimi: yeah something like that, you can probably make it readonly too
<cimi> ok
<Saviq> cimi, here's an interesting one: bug #1554602, it seems to stop processing scope comm until images are loaded ¿?
<ubot5> bug 1554602 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Click scope image are not cached at the right size triggering reloads on every page" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1554602
<Saviq> tsdgeos, josharenson ↑ - not huge prio but just interesting
<tsdgeos> i'd say that's the wrong bug :D
<tsdgeos> the bug is the preview model is reset
<tsdgeos> and it'd be great if we got an update
<tsdgeos> but yes, meanwhile having them in a cache if possible would help i guess
<tsdgeos> or i don't really understand what the bug means
<tsdgeos> davmor2: which images you exactly mean in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1554602 ? you mean the screenshots shown below the install button?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1554602 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Click scope image are not cached at the right size triggering reloads on every page" [Medium,Triaged]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, a side effect of them taking long to load is that install progress isn't reported (it goes 0% → installed, for example for uTouch)
<davmor2> tsdgeos: the screensots yes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i don't think that has any relation at all
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it does seem like it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the thing changes as soon as all images load up
<Saviq> tsdgeos, which is why I said it's interesting ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i would say that's coincidental on yout side, i pressed install, got all the images loaded, the thing stayed at 0% for a while after that and then went to 100%
<davmor2> tsdgeos: and if the images are cached why do they take so long to load each time
<josharenson> Saviq: gotcha.. also, whats the status on the greeter silo?
<tsdgeos> davmor2: i don't understand that last sentence
<davmor2> tsdgeos: and if you try on a larger app like dekko you with see the installer on 0% till the images load then it jumps up to 30%
<Saviq> tsdgeos, may very well be
<davmor2> tsdgeos: the screenshots are meant to be cached locally right? so why does it seem to re-download the images for each page
<Saviq> josharenson, it's built, so I will try and test it out before tomorrow
<josharenson> Saviq: cool thanks
<tsdgeos> davmor2: who said the screenshots are mean to cached locally?
<davmor2> tsdgeos: assumption and dobey and Saviq
<Saviq> tsdgeos, they are cached by the network cacher at least (so network requests, not actual image requests)
<Saviq> or well, should be
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you mean CachingNetworkManagerFactory.cpp ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that is a noop
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it only does things when you don't have internet
<Saviq> tsdgeos, oh duh, really? we never got it to do the right thing? <facepalm/>
<tsdgeos> i may be wrong
<tsdgeos> but by looking at the code i think that it is what it does
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i guess making the previews be updated instead of reset is a bit of work?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and we're not using thumbnailer there, either? (we are for ZoomableImage, so should be able to use for screenshots, too/)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no we don't use the thumbnailer
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what do you mean "we are for ZoomableImage"?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, AFAIK we are using for ZoomableImage (since there was a bug about us requesting a lot of (-1, -1) images)
<Saviq> or ones much bigger than the screen
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yes. i plan to do this in near future
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we do not mangle urls from what i can see
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: that'd be nice :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok well, we probably should :)
<pstolowski> let me actually create a card for this
<Saviq> tsdgeos, bug #1536814 fwiw
<ubot5> bug 1536814 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "thumbnailer called with wrong width in scope preview" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1536814
<Saviq> tsdgeos, aah that's because this was image://thumbnailer/ already coming from the scope
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes, but that's because he gives us thimbnailer urls
<tsdgeos> and why we should be veeeeeeeeeeery careful about mangling urls from the scope
<tsdgeos> we could end up destroyign valid urls
<Saviq> right, we should probably mangle them to be thumbnailer ones unless they are already thumbnailer :P
<tsdgeos> but yeah i guess we can check for starts with http:// or something
<Saviq> or maybe simply if they're not image://
<Saviq> since that's the only thing thumbnailer won't be able to deal with
<tsdgeos> not sure how smart the thumbnailer is with regards to remote images being updated if at all
<Saviq> in theory
<Saviq> tsdgeos, however smart it is, it *should* be at least as smart as Qt is (and I believe it is)
<tsdgeos> well Qt doesn't save things on disk
<tsdgeos> so at worst a reboot will for sure give you a new image
<tsdgeos> but yes, worth checking
<Saviq> well, yeah, in that sence thumbnailer should be smarter ;)
<tsdgeos> a bit moot once pawel implements the model updating
<Saviq> and then we can do away with BlahBlahBlahFactory
<tsdgeos> but still would help with going to previews you've already been
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not really, still first-time load would be improved
<Saviq> tsdgeos, as you go out and back in to a preview
<tsdgeos> yes, but mentally that's "less bad"
<Saviq> sure, less of an improvement, not moot ;)
<tsdgeos> yes
<Saviq> but also - an easier one :)
<cimi> Saviq, on that bug, I know you discussed with albert but the reason for the refresh is simple: the previewmodel gets reset on action
<cimi> Saviq, so we basically reload the preview - pawel is aware
<cimi> iirc
<Saviq> cimi, yes, I know, but it's orthogonal to us not caching the images, or seemingly waiting for the images to load before updating the installation progress
<cimi> Saviq, even if we cache the images, the components will still be recreated
<cimi> sorry
<cimi> if we unset the images from the model
<cimi> anyway, Ill discuss with pawel tomorrow
<cimi> my random statements afte 6pm dont make sense :)
<Saviq> cimi, it doesn't matter if they're recreated, I mean not for the issue we're discussing here - sure, they're reloaded, but wouldn't it be better for them to be reloaded from the cache? and to not block the rest of the dash while they load? it affects first-time load just as well as the unnecessary reload
<Saviq> cimi, and Paweł knows, he said he wants to work on that soon
<josharenson> cimi: you still there?
<Saviq> josharenson, can I help?
<josharenson> Saviq: just some general dash architecture questions. I can send an e-mail
<Saviq> kk
<josharenson> I mean, I'll ask you too
<josharenson> 1 min
<josharenson> ... more like 5 min
<josharenson> Saviq: e-mailed you something
<Saviq> josharenson, replied, I hope I've not muddied the waters even more
<josharenson> Saviq: reading.. ive figured a little more out in the meantime as well
<josharenson> Saviq: ah, dashcontent is the one place albert told me not to look as its being redone? The engineer in me should have known that the place you are told _not_ to look is the first place you should look...
<Saviq> josharenson, lol, yes, in the sense that the navigation model for this whole thing is going away soon
<josharenson> ok
<Saviq> josharenson, but to understand what it is today - yeah that's it
<Saviq> josharenson, I won't link you to the new navigation docs just yet :)
<josharenson> Saviq: gotcha, and your e-mail makes sense, thanks
<josharenson> :-) ok
<Saviq> josharenson, you need to get to terms with what it is now, so you can see what will actually change
<josharenson> Saviq: good point
<cimi> josharenson, here I am
<josharenson> cimi: :-) saviq got most of my questions, no worries
<josharenson> cimi: I sent an e-mail... feel free to wait until tomorrow to read it
<cimi> josharenson, oki :) saviq is too fast :)
<josharenson> hah yeah
<cimi> can't even let me prepare dinner :)
#ubuntu-unity 2016-03-09
<pstolowski> Saviq, tsdgeos, cimi hey, thoughts on getting filters silo ready for QA today? anything else in the pipeline that needs to go first?
<Saviq> pstolowski, no chance, UITK first, then our silo
<pstolowski> Saviq, is there any eta on those? any of them under testing yet?
<Saviq> pstolowski, yes, UITK, need to bump it at the top of the queue though
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what about all those isseus you found? we're fixing them post landing?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> k
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we need to land it first so we can find more of them
<pstolowski> Saviq, the other silo you want landed first is 64 right?
<Saviq> pstolowski, yes
<pstolowski> cimi, hey, any news about social actions?
<cimi> pstolowski, nope was looking at filters first
<pstolowski> k
<cimi> pstolowski, I'll try to get both done before eod
<cimi> pstolowski, reviews for albert and see where is the issue for the scope
<pstolowski> kk
<cimi> pstolowski, do we have a click for the filters scope? I want to install on a new phone no idea where I have the original
<pstolowski> cimi, sure, it's in my branch
<cimi> the code of albert branches looks fine in the end (I wanted to do some changes but qml Layouts are not working for me today)
<pstolowski> cimi, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~stolowski/+junk/scope-filters2/files/head:/click/
<cimi> pstolowski, thanks
<cimi> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/rangeinput_filter/+merge/277667/comments/736937
<tsdgeos> cimi: okidoki
<cimi> tsdgeos, approved
<tsdgeos> tx
<Saviq> mterry, hey, there's a few tests failing in the tutorial redesign branch, you aware? https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/tutorial-redesign/+merge/271342/comments/736721
<mterry> Saviq, uh no, I hadn't looked at those results in a while, since I didn't think they were close to landing.  Will fix
<Saviq> mterry, thanks
<mterry> Saviq, if you are merging u8 with oobe...  There's a couple geonames branches we'll need too...
<Saviq> mterry, yeah not just yet, but if I will, I'll take silo 33 whole
<mterry> Saviq, ah ok
<mterry> Saviq, I'll try to put some pressure on seb128 to find reviewers for the geonames stuff then...  :)  <-- seb128
<Saviq> kk
<seb128> mterry, I can have a look tomorrow
<mterry> seb128, sure.  Most of it is pretty simple (though I have a translations branch coming that isn't!  but it's not ready yet)
<mterry> seb128, and by "sure" I meant "thanks"  :)
#ubuntu-unity 2016-03-10
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: tags! http://paste.ubuntu.com/15340438/
<mzanetti> noooooo
<mzanetti> but how?
<mzanetti> I didn't even though those in ages :D
 * mzanetti cleans
<mzanetti> touch
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, cleaned
<mterry> @unity, I seem to have borked my mako -- it won't boot or boot into recovery.  I think I accidentally flashed it with --device=krillin once.  But now manually flashing its recovery doesn't help, nor does doing --bootstrap --wipe from fastboot...  Any ideas?
<kgunn> mterry: SP flash tool ?
<kgunn> instead of u-d-f
<mterry> kgunn, what's SP?
<kgunn> smart phone flash tool
<kgunn> john-mcaleely: ^
<kgunn> what would you recommend
<Saviq> mterry, flash it to android
<Saviq> mterry, https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images#occam
<Saviq> and start again
<mterry> Saviq, OK can try that, thanks
<john-mcaleely> mako is not a machine we can reflash like that kgunn mterry
<john-mcaleely> if you've borked it, google for android factory recovery bits
<john-mcaleely> and do so after cold soaking it for a while (ie complete power down)
<john-mcaleely> take the battery out, or let it sit for a few days
<john-mcaleely> or get a new one :-)
<wowsers> hello
<mterry> zsombi, so the grabGesture MP got merged into staging, but didn't land in the latest upload (1.3.1872+16.04.20160308-0ubuntu1).  When does staging hit the archive?
<Saviq> mterry, whenever they decide to release - last landing took two months ;P
<mterry> Saviq, it's needed for the tutorial redesign
<mterry> Saviq, (well, it's need if we actually land the no-dda branch, which we're about to)
<Saviq> mterry, uff, no, nodda doesn't land just yet
<Saviq> mterry, and please then add a UITK >= 1.3.$rev_from_staging wherever that applies (so nodda likely)
<mterry> Saviq, I will once merging from trunk when nodda lands.  Hasn't needed it yet
<Saviq> mterry, yup, you scared me there ;P
<mterry> Saviq, so for ui-tookit branches, we can't add them to silos like normal?
<Saviq> mterry, no, they're staging stuff and only release once in a while (or well, you *can*, but you need to target trunk then and be reaaaally careful)
<mterry> Saviq, ok.  We can just put some pressure on them once we need to land then
<Saviq> yup
<mterry> Saviq, how does that work with silo testing?  Is there a staging PPA?
<Saviq> mterry, they just merge staging into trunk
<mterry> Saviq, well I'm saying what if I want to test my silo that depends on staging
<Saviq> mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1095
<Saviq> mterry, ah
<Saviq> mterry, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/staging
<mterry> Saviq, makes sense!  :)  I've happily avoided needing to depend on cutting edge UITK changes so far
<Saviq> good policy
<Saviq> mterry, is it expected that the gdbus call to change name only works with sudo?
<mterry> Saviq, yes
<mterry> Saviq, because you aren't the "active session" as far as policykit is concerned
<mterry> Saviq, should work from UI fine
<Saviq> mterry, ack
#ubuntu-unity 2016-03-11
<Saviq> pstolowski, cimi, (how) can we test fixes for bug #1549056, bug #1424720 ?
<ubot5> bug 1549056 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "content sharing cannot work in scopes" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1549056
<ubot5> bug 1424720 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Add emblem to PreviewHeader widget" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1424720
<tsdgeos> first you can't really
<tsdgeos> you'd need a scope that uses those
<tsdgeos> which only the guy that reported the bug seems to have one
<cimi> we could learn chinese too :)
<tsdgeos> second same-ish
<tsdgeos> but tryPreviewHeader will show the difference
<tsdgeos> on the phone itself i don't think there's scope using it either
<cimi> note that the chinese guy said my branch works for him
<pstolowski> i could quickly create a test scope which makes a picture 'sharable'
<pstolowski> i already have a test scope project (Books scope) i use to test various new stuff ;)
<Saviq> pstolowski, that'd be great to share with QA indeed
<pstolowski> Saviq, ok, will do it, is this needed right now or is later/Monday ok?
<Saviq> pstolowski, asap would be good, or I don't land filters for you next week ;P
<Saviq> pstolowski, it's for silo 64 testing ;)
<pstolowski> Saviq, you can be very convincing ;)
<pstolowski> cimi, do i need a local image or http:// image uri to test https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1549056 proper?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1549056 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "content sharing cannot work in scopes" [Undecided,In progress]
<pstolowski> Saviq, do you know^ ?
<Saviq> pstolowski, both *should* work, no?
<pstolowski> Saviq, sure, just not sure if you want to test a specific case
<Saviq> pstolowski, no, any would do
<cimi> pstolowski, any should work
<cimi> pstolowski, if is external, it will be treated as a URL iirc
 * cimi doesn't fully know contenthub
<pstolowski> cimi, Saviq yes, we have that other bug about that, some apps don't deal with it
<zsombi> Saviq: (proxy to mterry) the next UITK landing is already in testing phase in silo50 ( again :) )
<Saviq> zsombi, yeah I pointed him at it
<zsombi> Saviq: ok, thx :)
<tsdgeos> cimi: if you have 10 mins can you test my last comment in https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/fix-over-eager-scope-swipe/+merge/288589 to check i'm not doing something horribly wrong?
<cimi> tsdgeos, as I said in the mail I am not sure it's the right fix
<tsdgeos> cimi: i don't think it's the right fix either
<tsdgeos> but it's not that i can even see it being the console.log being printed
<cimi> tsdgeos, oh
<cimi> tsdgeos, it's in Shell.qml, you need to restart unity8 and grep for  unity8.log
<tsdgeos> lol stupid
<cimi> lol
<cimi> :)
<tsdgeos> cimi: did i get that mail saying you don't think this is the right fix?
<dpm> hi all - is there someone who could look at bug 1535058? It seems the unity 8 session has not been usable for a while, as apps crash upon start
<ubot5> bug 1535058 in ubuntu-app-launch (Ubuntu) "applications close instantly when launched from the launcher or dash" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1535058
<cimi> mzanetti, status of  that bug?
<Saviq> dpm, it works fine, just libstall libpam-cgm
<cimi> Saviq, doesnt work for me
<cimi> I can try again, maybe libpam received an update lately
<Saviq> libstall...
<Saviq> dpm, there's a branch even, you might wanna poke ted/alecu to land it finally
<mzanetti> cimi, I think dednick fixed that... although I have seen another case of it happening. not sure if we have a fix for that too
<Saviq> cimi, it does work, some caveats still to get it going, but it does work
<cimi> Saviq, it didnt work last time I followed your steps, and didnt work too in austin when I gave my laptop to ted
<cimi> anyway, I will try again later
<Saviq> cimi, where's the bug that says the fixes we know of are not enough yet?
<dednick> hmmm?
<cimi> Saviq, well the bug still says is not fixed,
<Saviq> cimi, but it has a fix, and no one is working on it because it's assumed the fix fixes
<cimi> Saviq, ok but "just install libpam-cgm" is not a fix
<cimi> doesnt fix for some of us
<alecu> Saviq, dpm: thanks, will remind ted to land it when he gets back next week
<alecu> Oh, so something else is needed?
<Saviq> alecu, not that we know of
<Saviq> cimi, please try again, check whether your cgmanager.service is "active (running)"
<Saviq> that you have libpam-cgm installed
<cimi> Saviq, yeah, if it doesnt I'll try with ted branch
<Saviq> cimi, ted's branch only adds a libpam-cgm dep
<cimi> Saviq, last time I tried, cgmanager.service was "active (running)" but still apps were not running
<cimi> ah ok
<cimi> CRAP :)
<cimi> trying later, need to work now
<mzanetti> oh wait... that's the other one...
<mzanetti> yeah, I think that was only some missing deps
<dpm> Saviq, I had installedd libpam-cgm already
<dpm> I tried several things in the comments, but none helped
<dpm> Saviq, I was told to try with libpam-cgm and with libpam-cgfs (which I currently have installed). None of them fixed it
<dpm> Saviq, as you're saying, the branch only adds the dep, but that does not seem to be the fix
<Saviq> dpm, you on xenial? can you check if cgmanager.service is running? I don't know of any other issues with running apps (browser was dying, but that's gone now)
<dpm> Saviq, I am on xenial. Last time I tried it was running, but I can double-check
<dpm> hm that does not look good? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15346777
<pstolowski> cimi, here is a scope you can use to test your fixes lp:~stolowski/+junk/scope-content_sharing (the binary is in click/ dir), can you give it a shot? i don't see emblem in the preview header though, perhaps i'm doing something wrong?
<pstolowski> Saviq, ^
<Saviq> dpm, nope it doesn't
<cimi> pstolowski, let me read the code
<Saviq> dpm, sudo apt install cgmanager
<Saviq> pstolowski, you got silo 64 installed?
<dpm> Saviq, I went through that a few weeks ago. The cmanager package does not exist
<pstolowski> Saviq, yes
<Saviq> dpm, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15346801/
 * dpm reinstalls libpam-cgm instead of -cgfs
<Saviq> dpm, c*g*manager
<dpm> aha!
<dpm> thanks
<dpm> hm... "cgmanager is already the newest version (0.39-2ubuntu5)."
<dpm> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15346808/
<cimi> pstolowski, first of all, do you have the branch installed?
<pstolowski> cimi, i've the silo 64 installed
<cimi> pstolowski, also, is  sc::Variant("thumbs-up") enough to get the icon?
<cimi> what does sc::Variant() do?
<cimi> I might miss sth
<pstolowski> cimi, it's just a string efectively. i asked you recently about icons wrt to social-actions, and you told me it was enough to get the icon from the theme ;)
<cimi> pstolowski, so the string should be "image://theme/thumbs-up"
<pstolowski> cimi, ok... so maybe social-actions has the same issue and that's why i didn't see them?
<cimi> try with sc::Variant("image://theme/thumbs-up")
<cimi> mmm might be
<cimi> I will try now locally
<cimi> for socvial
<Saviq> pstolowski, can you please drop the changelog bump in lp:~stolowski/unity-api/filters-iface - we're doing that centrally now to avoid conflicts
<pstolowski> Saviq, ok
<cimi> pstolowski, I am not even sure we have thumbs up icon :)
<pstolowski> cimi, we have
<pstolowski> cimi, i hope it's mapped.. i did find svg on the phone
<cimi> pstolowski, thumb-up
<cimi> pstolowski, not thumbs
<pstolowski> ouch
<cimi> :)
<pstolowski> dammit, just rebuild the click :/
<pstolowski> cimi, ok, it works, i've rebuilt the scope. the placement looks a little bit weird though
<cimi> pstolowski, albert did that branch /me approved
<pstolowski> cimi, anyway, please check your content sharing fixes and emblem in previews and you can give this scope to QA
<cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/emblemInPreviews/+merge/286038
<pstolowski> Saviq, pushed unity-api changes
<Saviq> pstolowski, tx
<cimi> hey albert, you busy?
<tsdgeos> cimi: me?
<cimi> tsdgeos, ahah yeah :D
<tsdgeos> cimi: what do you need?
<cimi> tsdgeos, I struggle in debugging what is wrong with pawel scope for social actions
<cimi> tsdgeos, I am worried it might be a translation of social-actions to socialActions or something similar
<cimi> I am confused
<cimi> tsdgeos, can you help me with that? https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/+junk/scope-social_actions
<tsdgeos> cimi: so what do i need exactly?
<cimi> tsdgeos, understand what is wrong :)
<cimi> tsdgeos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15347293/
<cimi> tsdgeos, this adds some debug on top of my branch
<pstolowski> cimi, i need to add image://.. to that scope
<cimi> ~cimi/unity8/card-social
<cimi> pstolowski, is not only that
<cimi> tsdgeos, we are not in a rush, but I am confused...
<pstolowski> cimi, ah, ok
<tsdgeos> cimi: i mean which branches, scope,s etc
<cimi> tsdgeos, lp:~cimi/unity8/card-social
<tsdgeos> cimi: or is there a silo?
<cimi> tsdgeos, silo 71
<cimi> tsdgeos, plus lp:~stolowski/+junk/scope-social_actions to hack on the test scope, and lp:~cimi/unity8/card-social for unity8 branch
<cimi> tsdgeos, I compile the scope, then I run with tools/unity-scope-tool ../deps/scope-social_actions/src/socialtest.pawelstolowski_socialtest.ini
<cimi> (I have a deps folder inside my unity8 branch with his test scope)
<pstolowski> cimi, i've just pushed updated icon names for that scope
<cimi> pstolowski, it looks like the model I am getting, cardData, is empty
<cimi> I get there is a social-actions defined (social-actions and not socialActions too)
<cimi> tsdgeos, so first of all we dont seem to have components["socialActions"] but "social-actions"
<cimi> tsdgeos, second, cardData seems empty (and I don't know how we can easily print what's inside that in JS)
<tsdgeos> JSON.stringify
<tsdgeos> is your friend
<cimi> cardData["socialActions"] that is
<tsdgeos> cimi: well if socialActions haas nothing and social-actions has, that is the problem, no?
<cimi> tsdgeos, one of the problems
<cimi> tsdgeos, not sure is just that...
<cimi> tsdgeos, it's one of the first scopes I touch that's why I am a bit confused and asked you if you can see what I am doing wrong... I might be restarting unity8-dash instead unity8, I might be doing something silly on a friday :))
<cimi> so questions are, is unity8 or the scopes wrong? should be socialActions or social-actions on our side?
<pstolowski> cimi, it's consistent with quick-preview-data (which works), and the implementation is identical in the shell-plugin
<cimi> pstolowski, looks like components["socialActions"] does not exist
<pstolowski> cimi, re-flashing my phone to do some debug
<cimi> pstolowski, i do it from the pc
<pstolowski> cimi, components is something tou create right? because you'd need to query the socialActions role from the results model to get actions
<pstolowski> i mean the 'components' dictionary
<cimi> pstolowski,  I think the scope defines it
<pstolowski> cimi, yes, in the category json definition there is a components mapping. but that's something you don't access directly
<cimi> I think we parse that
<pstolowski> cimi, you access this stuff trough resultsmodel roles, such as quickPreviewData or socialActions
<cimi> then we create a sample card
<pstolowski> right you need to parse that
<cimi> I dont think I understand totally how this works, I hope albert will clarify with a patch I can review :)
<pstolowski> cimi, grepping for Albert's quickPreviewData, I only see it referencing cardData[...], not components
<mterry> Saviq, https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-pocket-desktop/+bug/1543344/comments/7
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1543344 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "scroll wheel too fast" [Undecided,Triaged]
<cimi> pstolowski, yeah can we see a scope using it?
<pstolowski> cimi, sure
<pstolowski> cimi, My Music
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> the template part is with -
<tsdgeos> ./Dash/CardCreator.js:457:    var isAudio = template["quick-preview-type"] === "audio";
<tsdgeos> so components is the same
<tsdgeos> the camelCasedOne is because of
<tsdgeos> ./unity/shell/scopes/ResultsModelInterface.h:88:        roles[RoleQuickPreviewData] = "quickPreviewData";
<tsdgeos> so one thing is accessing the card data
<tsdgeos> the other is accessing the json
<tsdgeos> do i make sense?
<cimi> mmm yeah?
<cimi> tsdgeos, so we need to have components[social-actions] in cardcreator AND cardtool?
<tsdgeos> if you access components yes
<tsdgeos> it's always "social-actions"
<tsdgeos> if you access cardData it depends on the mappoing that ResultsModelInterface has
<tsdgeos> if it has any
<cimi> anyway /me lunch
<cimi> tsdgeos, if it takes you 5 mins to write a working patch, I understand better, otherwise I will try myself later no problem
<pstolowski> components mapping from category renderer is parsed by shell plugin, so shell plugin knows what to remap if neccessary. i don't think unity8 is interested in this
<pstolowski> quick-preview-type on the other hand is part of the template definition, that's why unity8 reads it
<pstolowski> i think it's overcomplex
<mterry> ltinkl, what's the new u8 keyboard branch that needed a review?
<ltinkl> mterry, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/keymapSwitching/+merge/288764
<mterry> ltinkl, I thought switching was already in your other branches
<ltinkl> mterry, yeah... but it was dependent on the indicator, this one is not
<mterry> ah ok
<mterry> ltinkl, is silo 41 useful for testing this branch?
<ltinkl> mterry, yeah should be (if it builds)
<mterry> ltinkl, doesn't build now anyway (some weirdness with its clicks
<ltinkl> yeah
<mterry> ltinkl, I don't want to edit that silo  :)
<mterry> ltinkl, should I just manually build then?  I need silo 64 + the three kbdLayout branches?
 * mterry really wishes 64 would land  :)
<ltinkl> mterry, you basically need https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/keymapSwitching/+merge/288764 and the branches listed in description
<ltinkl> mterry, oh and probably the unity-api stuff in: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-api/packaging/+merge/286145
<mterry> ltinkl, OK, but keymapSwitching is based off of silo 64's u8 branch.  Which probably depends on everything else in silo 64
<ltinkl> mterry, yeah...
<mterry> ltinkl, why keep track of a separate activeKeymapIndex variable in AbstractStage.qml?
<ltinkl> mterry, to get the keymap index of the currently focused window, and to be able to switch the keymap at a central place (not depending on the loaded stage)
<mterry> ltinkl, but why do we need the keymap index of the currently focused window?  We overwrite it when it becomes focused with currentKeymapIndex
<ltinkl> mterry, to calculate the next/previous index
<mterry> ltinkl, but why not base that off of currentKeymapIndex?
<mterry> ltinkl, I understand the argument about switching stages though...  But the current code doesn't look like it pulls from window index ever (unless user presses meta+space, but by that time the window index will have been overridden)
<ltinkl> mterry, it does here: keymaps.indexOf(mainAppWindow.activeKeymap)
<mterry> ltinkl, right when setting activeKeymapIndex
<mterry> ltinkl, but we don't use activeKeymapIndex except when user presses meta+space
<mterry> ltinkl, and when a window becomes focused, we override its keymap with the currentKeymapIndex
<mterry> So it seems to me like we can do without activeKeymapIndex
 * ltinkl thinks again
<mterry> ltinkl, although I think you're right that we *want* something like it to save keymap across stage reloads
<ltinkl> mterry, yes that and... the main problem here really is, there's no method to _get_ the keymap of a surface
<ltinkl> mterry, Mir has only a setter
<mterry> ltinkl, so maybe we should save the index outside of the stage
<mterry> ltinkl, added some inline comments in the meantime
<ltinkl> mterry, we save the keymap (not the index tho) in the surface, so that switching stages should (and does) indeed work
<ltinkl> mterry, some of that logic might change when we get surface based WM
<mterry> ltinkl, but when switching to a new stage, currentKeymapIndex never gets updated.  It's at 0.  So because when we switch windows, we use currentKeymapIndex, it won't be saved properly
<ltinkl> mterry, current gets updated by the shortcuts
<mterry> ltinkl, and onMainAppWindowChanged might even fire right after stage construction?  not sure
<ltinkl> mterry, initially it's at 0
<mterry> ltinkl, right.  But let's say I switch stages.  Then I switch windows (before pressing a shortcut)
<mterry> ltinkl, or if onMainAppWindowChanged fires during stage construction (possible, haven't tested), then it immediately gets overriden
<ltinkl> mterry, 0 meaning the user's first choice
<mterry> ltinkl, right right.  But let's say I'm in a desktop stage.  I've toggled to index 3.
<mterry> ltinkl, I unplug my phone, now I'm in phone stage
<mterry> ltinkl, currentKeymapIndex is now 0
<mterry> ltinkl, and if I switch windows, the new window will get keymap 0
<mterry> ltinkl, you might be able to fix this with a simple default binding of "currentKeymapIndex: activeKeymapIndex" that gets overridden when using meta+space shortcuts
<ltinkl> mterry, yeah ok, I'll test this shortly, after I get it to build again :)
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: is that silo usable at all?
<tsdgeos> isn't giving me unity8 from the silo
<tsdgeos> but from the stable ppa
<tsdgeos> how old is it?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, needs rebuilding due to unity8 landings
<pstolowski> just force the version from silo for now
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, you're talking about silo 71 right?
<tsdgeos> yes
<davmor2> mzanetti: question what is the name of the element in notes where you actually create the note and can it be added to the copy paste system in unity8 so you can paste stuff into a note?
<pstolowski> rebuilding now.. i didn't rebuilt since we knew something is still broken in it
<tsdgeos> yeah but it's kind of annoying to try to find what's broken when just getting to tes tit is hard
<tsdgeos> because you don't get the things
<mzanetti> davmor2, I've implemented copy/paste for notes half a year ago... but for various reasons that release never passed QA so far
<tsdgeos> i've lost like 45 min trying to help you guys and i've still have nothing
<mzanetti> davmor2, so yea... build trunk and you'll have copy/paste support
<tsdgeos> since i can't get the things to even run against eachother
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, fair enpugh
<davmor2> mzanetti: oh so it was an app issue not copy/paste issue then
<mzanetti> davmor2, well, it wasn't possible with uitk < 1.3
<davmor2> ah okay
<davmor2> mzanetti: awesome will look forward to that it will make it easier to test copy paste from the browser then :)
<mzanetti> davmor2, well... I kinda lost motivation on it tbh... so not sure what's going to happen with it
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: the click is outdated too
 * davmor2 hugs mzanetti till he likes it again
<mzanetti> it kept on bouncing back from QA for really stupid reasons. after 3 months of trying I gave up
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, my scope?
<tsdgeos> yes
<davmor2> mzanetti: :(
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15348018/
<tsdgeos> no social-cards
<tsdgeos> in the compiled .so
<tsdgeos> even the code has them
<tsdgeos> ssocial-actions i mean
<tsdgeos> -s
<tsdgeos> that also made me lose quite a bit of time
<ltinkl> mterry, addressed your comments, will clean up the debug once I've verified it still works :)
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, sorry... updating
<cimi> tsdgeos, I compile both the scope and unity8 locally, then I run the scope with unity-scope-tool
<tsdgeos> cimi: you need the scope shell code too otherwise it won't work
<mterry> ltinkl, you might want to add a qmltest that switches stages, for that code path we talked about
<cimi> tsdgeos, yeah... I installed them too
<cimi> (I think)
 * cimi checks
<ltinkl> mterry, yup, will likely move the test from desktop stage to shell
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, updated click pkg in lp:~stolowski/+junk/scope-social_actions
<tsdgeos> cimi: so i can give you some hints
<tsdgeos> but this needs really fixes to make it work
<cimi> tsdgeos, tx
<tsdgeos> since you're using ListItems that you can't really use there
<cimi> tsdgeos, I'm all ears
<cimi> or eyes
<cimi> :)
<tsdgeos> cimi: it's on the MR
<cimi> tsdgeos, oh great! some of the things were already in the patch I shown you
<tsdgeos> maybe
<cimi> tsdgeos, some are what I guessed but didn't want to :)
<tsdgeos> i didn't check the patch since you said it was only to add debugging
<cimi> the fields in CardTool
<cimi> I thought we needed two indeed
<cimi> let me try but thanks for now
<cimi> tsdgeos, scope works fine with this?
<tsdgeos> cimi: no it doesn't since as said the qml component can't be created
<tsdgeos> because of the use of ThinDivider in CardSocialActions
<tsdgeos> i guess i can try removing that
<tsdgeos> then it complains
<tsdgeos> image:://theme/thumb-down
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: that is on you ↑ ?
<tsdgeos> can you fix it?
<pstolowski> uh, yeah
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ping
<Saviq> pstolowski, cimi, where are we with the emblem/sharing? got a scope for me? :)
<cimi> Saviq, we do have scopes yes :)
<cimi> lp:~stolowski/+junk/scope-content_sharing
<cimi> need to test the sharing too
<mterry> ltinkl, ~unity-team/unity-api/kbdLayout doesn't actually bump its version number to 108, despite ~unity-team/qtmir/kbdLayout needing that version
<ltinkl> mterry, yup, that's in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-api/packaging/+merge/286145
<ltinkl> mterry, part of the silo
<mterry> ltinkl, guh, ok...  I was going off the list in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/keymapSwitching/+merge/288764
<mterry> ltinkl, anything else?
<ltinkl> mterry, nope, don't think so
<cimi> Saviq, I use your frankenstein silo?
<Saviq> cimi, not ready yet
<cimi> Saviq, oki
<Saviq> cimi, oh wait what for?
<cimi> Saviq, content sharing
<Saviq> cimi, not frankenstein, under QA already :P https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/993
<Saviq> there's a new frankenstein https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1105
<cimi> so many nice gifs in telegram
<cimi> we need to switch :)
<Saviq> and don't you tell me it doesn't work :P
<Saviq> I wanted a scope to show that it works, not one to show that it's broken :P
<cimi> Saviq, so let me try :)
<cimi> pstolowski, did you try the sharing scope with silo 64?
<pstolowski> cimi, no, sorry
<cimi> Saviq, on the desktop, the content hub appears
<cimi> Saviq, however I dont have handlers :)
<cimi> Saviq, it shows though blue colors everywhere, looks like is broken too with uitk 1.3
<Saviq> cimi, yeah, there's a bug
<mterry> josharenson, so the greeter branches that need reviewing are all in that silo?
<Saviq> mterry, yes
#ubuntu-unity 2017-03-06
<Mirv> tsdgeos: Saviq: the silo that would have the arm64 kernel fix seems to give segfaults on i386 (amd64 fine): https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial-ci-train-ppa-service-2519/xenial/i386/u/unity8/20170306_102244_6702f@/log.gz
<Saviq> Mirv, uh oh
<Mirv> of course, it's not "just" arm64 kernel fix, it's modifying internal V4 bit usage
<tsdgeos> :/
<tsdgeos> aren't we dropping i386 anyway....
<tsdgeos> no that's archlinux :D
<tsdgeos> Mirv: so what's in that silo?
<Mirv> and he dropped
<Mirv> tsdgeos: before you dropped, you asked about the silo contents. diff is here https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_39a8dbb93caf4ec889f8a1b7f69885db/bileto-2519/2017-03-03_12:00:07/xenial_qtdeclarative-opensource-src_content.diff
<Mirv> ah, that's not a good diff as the patches were included before but commented out, let me find better
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok maybe this is easiest 1. https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/171236/ 2. https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/169892 3. https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/173667/
<Mirv> all post-5.6.2 commits to 5.6 branch
<tsdgeos> Mirv: only 3 patches?
<tsdgeos> damn
<mterry> ltinkl: how do I get the OSK to appear in normal unity8 session?  I enabled it in the keyboard indicator, but I still don't see the icon in text entries
<ltinkl> mterry, I assume you have the silo installed; do you also have ubuntu-keyboard-english installed?
<mterry> ltinkl: aha -- yes to silo, no to u-k-e -- will try again, thx
<ltinkl> mterry, then check in u-s-s what OSK layout is enabled (if any)
<mterry> ltinkl: came up after installing u-k-e, great
<ltinkl> mterry, cool :) I think there's a bug about the missing dep on u-k-e
<mterry> ltinkl: why is the toggle in the greeter in the prompt instead of the indicator like it is for the session?  Seems weird, but I'm not a design guy
#ubuntu-unity 2017-03-07
<zsombi> ltinkl: mzanetti: regarding the https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/reparent-cursor/+merge/319135
<zsombi> where do you see UITK is doing the weirdo reparenting?
<mzanetti> zsombi, copy/paste popups mainly
<ltinkl> zsombi, a sec
<zsombi> mzanetti: you mean the popups in general?
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> I think we already hacked our own dialogs to not do that
<mzanetti> but yeah, the copy/paste ones are broken still (e.g. wrong orientation in the shell on a tablet)
<mzanetti> and covering the mouse cursor
<ltinkl> zsombi, QQuickItem *QuickUtils::rootItem(QObject *object)
<zsombi> well, that is a f* up, indeed, and it is a result of one MWC quickie that never got the opportunity to be cleaned properly :/
<ltinkl> zsombi, I added uitk to #1667928
<zsombi> that was the way it has been specified, and without proper window mangement at that time there was no way to have an overlay which would have been residing on top of everything :(
<zsombi> ltinkl: is that a bug related to this change?
<ltinkl> zsombi, yup
<ltinkl> zsombi, above everything == above cursor as well :)
<ltinkl> for the case of shell
<zsombi> ltinkl: I am sorry, that cannot be fixed without breaking the APIs
<zsombi> that's why we had not been doing much about those
<zsombi> and it si not worth teh effort as QQC2 would bring the proper popups and dialogs we'd need
<ltinkl> zsombi, ye well... we also hope for a proper HW cursor on Mir side
<zsombi> :)
<mterry> Saviq, ltinkl: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/fix-two-qmluitests/+merge/319214  -- how do I turn the OSK off?
<mterry> whoops!
<mterry> wrong link
<Saviq> mterry, `gsettings set com.canonical.Unity8 always-show-osk false`
<Saviq> or use the keyboard indicator
<mterry> Saviq: not in the greeter -- indicator doesn't show toggle there
<Saviq> mterry, right, then gsettings
<ltinkl> yup, that should do
<mterry> Saviq: I was more curious from a user perspective?
<mterry> If I'm a user, Imma click that keyboard button at least once to see what it does
<Saviq> mterry, it would show the switch there
<mterry> And then never get rid of osk
<Saviq> that's part of the problem - the switch isn't there ;0
<mterry> Saviq: design didn't want that since the user can disable pulling down indicators
<Saviq> mterry, or, if indicators unavailable, the next time you go into greeter, the switch would get overriden again
<mterry> mm
<mterry> Well anyway: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/greeter-osk/+merge/319215
<mterry> ltinkl: ^
<Saviq> I voted for "pull down keyboard to disable it again"
<Saviq> but design didnae like
<mterry> That branch can easily be pulled into a silo if we're not off to QA yet -- just a simple shell script change
<Saviq> mterry, nice :)
<Saviq> yeah, let's do that
<ltinkl> mterry, nice, will that also help the lockscreen?
<mterry> ltinkl: OSK is also broken in lockscreen?  I didn't know that.  This will not help there
<ltinkl> mterry, not broken but the switch isn't accessible either
<ltinkl> mterry, nvm :)
<mterry> ltinkl: oh sure -- this branch doesn't address the bad UI design, it just fixes the OSK not coming up at all  :)
<ltinkl> mterry, for the greeter only, got it
<mterry> yeah
<ltinkl> mterry, Saviq: ah reminds me, we should somehow drag in the ubuntu-keyboard-english package as a minimal dep; ppl will complain about the broken OSK
<ltinkl> to unity8-desktop-session?
<Saviq> ltinkl, ubuntu-keyboard does pull that in
<Saviq> so as long as we depend on that
<ltinkl> Saviq, hmm... wonder how come mterry didn't have it yday when testing
<mterry> I didn't have ubuntu-keyboard either I don't think
<ltinkl> ye
<mterry> I could have uninstalled it at some point?
<Saviq> maybe we're pulling maliit-framework and that's wrong
<mterry> I dunno, my machine is insane -- not likely to be what user has
<Saviq> or rather
<Saviq> nothing at all
<Saviq> and you installed maliit-framework manually
<Saviq> so yeah, unity8-desktop-session would have to pull in ubuntu-keyboard
<Saviq> just one problem there... MIR
<mterry> And FFe at this point
<Saviq> or maybe not
<Saviq> right, maliit's in universe
<Saviq> u-k in main
<Saviq> ¿?
<mterry> Saviq: u-k in universe
<Saviq> ah /me was looking at our silo
<Saviq> yeah, so all of it in universe still
<Saviq> which is, maybe, OK
<Saviq> but we should then not show the keyboard icon unless maliit-server is there, and running
<Saviq> that'd be the solution for 17.04 IMO
<Saviq> and later we might decide if ubuntu-keyboard belongs in main
<mterry> ltinkl: is the keyboard icon smart about that?
<Saviq> mterry, it's not, yet
<Saviq> neither is the switch
<Saviq> but should be relatively easy to add a check for maliit in there
<Saviq> like, we know when we have an Input Method surface - if we don't, don't show the switches?
<Saviq> and ltinkl gone
<mterry> Saviq, ltinkl: So I had the stay-hidden maliit gsettings key set to true from some past adventures I guess.  What percent of users are going to hit same problem and not be able to see OSK?  Is there a reason we toggle our own key instead of that one?
<Saviq> <Saviq> mterry, it's not, yet
<Saviq>  neither is the switch
<Saviq>  but should be relatively easy to add a check for maliit in there
<Saviq>  like, we know when we have an Input Method surface - if we don't, don't show the switches?
<Saviq>  and ltinkl gone
<mterry> (Can we toggle that key in addition to ours?)
<ltinkl> Saviq, mterry: back
<Saviq> mterry, I *think* we manage stay-hidden as well
<ltinkl> Saviq, we don't afaik
<Saviq> oh ok, wonder if maliit should reset that, then
<Saviq> we've too many keys doing ~the same
<ltinkl> yeah it's confusing what is what
<mterry> Why did we add our own?
<ltinkl> ask Elleo :)
<mterry> ltinkl: it's in your branch  :)
<ltinkl> mterry, ah you mean always-show-osk?
<ltinkl> mterry, right, I could have used stay-hidden, but hadn't known about it (we never used it)
<mterry> ltinkl: yeah
<mterry> ltinkl: is it too late?  :)
<ltinkl> mterry, yes! ;) but can be changed in a followup branch later?
<mterry> :(
<mterry> That means synchronizing state later
<mterry> And in meantime plenty of people (like me) may not see OSK like they intended
<ltinkl> hmm but also means now we'd have to change indicator-keyboard, unity8 and u-s-s
<mterry> And whatever tools exist to toggle that state in maliit, won't work in unity8
<mterry> Well I leave it to Saviq to decide how bad it is, but that would have been a NAK during review from me
<Saviq> ltinkl, mterry, not really too late, is it, but is stay-hidden the right thing? mzanetti, why didn't we use stay-hidden to inhibit OSK?
 * mterry doesn't know if the keys are perfect overlap, but seems like we use them similarly. Maybe they do have nuance that's different
<mterry> mzanetti: (stay-hidden is a key in the com.canonical.keyboard.maliit schema to disable keyboard)
<ltinkl> Elleo, we were discussing the usefulness of having "always-show-osk" in our u8 schema when com.canonical.keyboard.maliit already has "stay-hidden"
<ltinkl> Elleo, are they the same?
<Elleo> ltinkl: they're effectively the opposite of each other, I was actually just preparing a branch to remove stay-hidden from the keyboard
<Elleo> ltinkl: stay-hidden is how unity8 used to tell the keyboard to stay hidden before it took over hiding the surface itself
<ltinkl> ah ok that solves it I guess ;)
<ltinkl> Saviq, mterry ^^
<Elleo> ltinkl: so it's redundant now
<mterry> nice
<mterry> ltinkl: back to ACK then  :P
<Saviq> WFM
<mzanetti> Saviq, mterry, what's the question?
<Saviq> mzanetti, keep calm, carry on
<mzanetti> :)
<mterry> tedg: so I'm looking at launching gnome-terminal on deb-based-unity8 on zesty.  It fails to start because its backend user daemon can't connect to Mir (says "not accepted by server") -- is there some UAL magic around configuring a process such that unity8 will deign to talk to it, that might not be happening here for a dbus-activated user daemon?
<tedg> mterry: Uhm.... we don't really cater to that example...
<tedg> mterry: If it could start the first one not dbus activated, we'd pick it up easily.
<tedg> mterry: As it'd have an instance that first time.
<tedg> mterry: Not sure if it has a command line for that.
<mterry> tedg: that's a pretty common GtkApplication pattern though, to spin a single-instance user daemon right?
<tedg> mterry: I thought that they did that for first run, and then talked to it over dbus for secondary runs.
<tedg> Not to dbus-activate it first time.
<mterry> tedg: oh maybe that's how it's normally done then.  But gnome-terminal seems special
<mterry> No command line arg that I can see
<mterry> tedg: what is technically happening behind the scenes here?  I'm not familiar with not being accepted by the server -- are processes denied access to Mir unless UAL blesses them?
<mterry> And in this case, I'm assuming UAL isn't blessing it because it doesn't recognize it as connected to the launching process
<tedg> mterry: Yes, basically we put them into a systemd service. If things aren't a PID of that service, we reject them.
<mterry> tedg: hmm, how do I debug what UAL is actually doing/launching?  i.e. get a look at the temp service?
<mterry> The org.gnome.Terminal systemd unit is being started by UAL instead of just launching the command gnome-terminal it looks like
<tedg> mterry: Probably easiest is to use the command line tools: ubuntu-app-*
<tedg> mterry: That has most of the API pulled out for debugging purposes
<mterry> tedg: which don't have --help or man pages  :P
<tedg> mterry: If not that, you can also query systemd directly with d-feet/gdbus
<mterry> The temp units are ephemereal though right?
<tedg> mterry: Haha, they do print if they need args
<tedg> mterry: Correct, so they'll disappear after running.
<tedg> But while running, you can use dbus to get information.
#ubuntu-unity 2017-03-08
<mterry> greyback: as a Mir knowledgeable guy...  is bug 1671214 surprising to you?  A known issue?
<ubot5> bug 1671214 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Several xmir instances crash unity8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1671214
<mterry> oh it is known -- bug 1670710
<ubot5> bug 1670710 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in qtmir::DBusFocusInfo::findQmlSurface()" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1670710
<ltinkl> mterry, fix in the current silo
<mterry> tedg: my look-at-mir UAL branch really helps snaps look nice in deb-unity8 -- they all launch in xmir now because nothing can plug unity8 interface
<mterry> pretty please review and land
<tedg> ltinkl: Oh, sweet!
<tedg> mterry: K, cool. Did all the core apps pick up the "mir" interface?
<mterry> tedg: Not sure, but does it matter?  None of the core apps plug unity8 right now because snapd doesn't let them
<tedg> I hadn't looked to check recently, but last time I checked they hadn't.
<mterry> Strict improvement
<mterry> tedg: I mean they try to plug unity8, but snapd rejects it
<mterry> so ual never sees that
<tedg> mterry: Ah, well they do it here on my machine ;-)
<mterry> tedg: do you have custom snapd?
<tedg> Yeah
<mterry> tedg: and custom unity8-session that exposes unity8 slot?
<tedg> mterry: No, we're not using the connection yet. Just if they export it we pick it up.
<mterry> tedg: ah didn't think snapd exported unconnected plugs
<mterry> tedg: I didn't realize you were blocking on that.  I think that's wrong to do, but will try to do a survey of the core apps for ya
#ubuntu-unity 2017-03-09
<jbicha> tedg: are you around?
<jbicha> I'm looking for someone to approve 2 last-minute string changes before UI Freeze
<jbicha> https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/indicator-session/capitalize-Desktop-Mode/+merge/319461
<jbicha> https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/indicator-datetime/capitalize-settings/+merge/319462
<jbicha> hmm, I'm going to reask on #ubuntu-ci-eng since there's some more people there
<ltinkl> jbicha, you might want to consult these with mpt ^^
 * mpt looks
<ltinkl> mpt, I can approve them if you're fine with them
<mpt> jbicha, done, thank you
<jbicha> mpt: since you're around, are you able to review bug 1668699 too?
<ubot5> bug 1668699 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) " Drop "Open a " from .desktop Actions " [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1668699
<tedg> jbicha: in an airport, but ping charles please
<jbicha> tedg: no problem, I found some others to review :)
<mpt> jbicha, looking
 * mpt wonders why there are separate design specs for “Browser - phone” and “Convergent Browser”
<jbicha> wow, I didn't realize the proposal was a decade old: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/Browser
<jbicha> that points to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/midbrowser/0.0.070720-0ubuntu1
<mpt> jbicha, done
<mpt> jbicha, wow, Ubuntu Mobile and Embedded? That’s a blast from the past.
<jbicha> oSoMoN: do you want me to push that webbrowser-app merge propoal through bileto into zesty?
<oSoMoN> jbicha, I’ll handle it once it’s acked by mpt
<oSoMoN> ah I just saw the ack on the bug report
<oSoMoN> jbicha, I’ll merge into the staging branch then, and this will be landed with the next webbrowser-app silo
<oSoMoN> jbicha, done, merged in lp:webbrowser-app/staging
<davmor2> mpt: ubuntu 6.10 ah those were the days UNR
#ubuntu-unity 2017-03-10
<cwayne> davmor2: ew, UNR
<davmor2> cwayne: it did a job and evolved into unity :P
<cwayne> yeah yeah
<davmor2> cwayne: people forget I've been around that long :D
<cwayne> davmor2: me too :)
<davmor2> cwayne: ah heno and his qa team, I remember helping Cgregan to get things up and running when he first started cause I already knew what to test :D
<cwayne> ha, those were the days
#ubuntu-unity 2018-03-11
<leru> hi, ubuntu 16.04 lts here, entering q into dash closes the dash. did already reset unity and gnome settings. q still closes the dash. how can i fix this?
